# Who thinks 9/11 was an inside Job?



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 24, 2009)

Simple enough question. Ohh this is a public poll.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly, I truly do not know.

I don't know WHO the insiders would be, when using the term, "inside job"....?

Inside of what?

Do I think that these terrorists did this attack with no help?  No I don't.

Was it a false flag operation, of sorts?  I don't think so but I honestly don't know....I am not certain if anyone official even investigated such?

From looking at the whole situation, as a complete outsider, with no "inside" information...it seems strange that our FBI, CIA, secret service, National Security advisors, Millitary Intelligence etc, didn't even have a CLUE to this attack even being possible.....  this is something that i just find hard to swallow.


----------



## Terral (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Simple enough question. Ohh this is a public poll.


 
  Yes. 9/11 was definitely an inside job (my blog). The evidence is very clear and no 911Truth Denier can prove otherwise from the evidence:

  1. The Official Govt Photographs show the empty hole in the empty field outside Shanksville (my thread):







  So, if these 9/11 attacks are &#8216;not&#8217; an inside job, then where is your 100-ton Jetliner? :0) 

  2. The pictures taken at the Pentagon on 9/11 show a standing E-Ring Wedge One Wall (my thread):






  I am hoping that your people agreeing with the Retired Guy can explain how your 100-ton Jetliner crashed through here going 530 miles per hour. :0) The military experts disagree with you too:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]YouTube - Boeing Hijackers on the Pentagon lawn[/ame]

  3. WTC-7 was definitely brought down by Controlled Demolition (my thread):

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A"]Short Video Clip[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nvx904dAw0o"]Another View[/ame]

Watch the short videos and decide for yourself. This is a picture of WTC-7 collapsing at freefall speed:

911Research Website






  You see no broken windows and no sign of fire through the unbroken windows, but for some silly reason you guys really think that &#8216;building fires/debris&#8217; took this building down in 6.6 seconds into this little pile!






  Okay, Mr. Retired Guy: Now you can show us why &#8216;you&#8217; think the Government Cover Stories for &#8216;each&#8217; of these related 9/11 Inside-job Attacks have any credibility at all. The fact is that MANY of you are in simple 911Truth Denial . . . 










  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]. . . Which Is Your God-given Right! :0)[/ame]

GL, 

  Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 24, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Honestly, I truly do not know.
> 
> I don't know WHO the insiders would be, when using the term, "inside job"....?
> 
> ...



Except that is not true at all, different agencies had pieces of it all along, BUT Clinton had created a wall to prevent them talking to one another to prevent them from digging up more dirt on him. One FBI agent tried repeatedly to warn the FBI about the terrorists learning to fly and was ignored by the FBI and even told to shut up. Other Agencies knew most of the terrorists were in the country but couldn't tell anyone else.


----------



## LOki (Mar 24, 2009)

Honestly, if the US government had any significant involvment in 9/11, it wouldn't have gone off as well as it did.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 24, 2009)

Basically, your poll should read:



> *ARE YOU CRAZY?*
> 
> *A. YES*
> 
> *B. NO*


----------



## xsited1 (Mar 24, 2009)

You should have included a third choice:

C.  I  don't know.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think it was inside jobe but I do think some of the facts got lost and much more happened than the american people know about.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I don't think it was inside jobe but I do think some of the facts got lost and much more happened than the american people know about.



We know Bush has been family friends with the Bin Ladin's since the 70's.

We know that Bin Ladin's were flown out of the country on 9-12, not one of them was interviewed or questioned.  \

We know Cheney had control of NORAD on 9-11?  No VP ever controlled NORAD.  

We know Condi lied about prior warnings.

We know PNAC said they would need another Pearl Harbor type incident to launch their campaign.

We know the BUsh team stonewalled the 9-11 truth commission, and it is flawed/incomplete/inaccurate.

We know that Bush had Bin Ladin in the Tora Bora mountains and let him get away.  

And we know Bush lied about Saddam being involved.

We know plenty.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it was inside jobe but I do think some of the facts got lost and much more happened than the american people know about.
> ...


most people don't want to know those things!


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

no question about it...the only thing in question is the details


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> no question about it...the only thing in question is the details



I am so sick of the people who without question or thought dismiss the idea that Bush/Chaney might actually be this evil.

They are this evil!!!  Hello everyone!!!  Anyone listening?  

As bad as Saddam is, so is Dick Cheney and GW Bush.  

I think even HW Bush believes his son is an asshole.  

Lets look back at the Iran Contra Affair and the October Surprise where the Republicans made a deal with the terrorists to hold the hostages until after the election so Carter would lose.  

Then a year or so later Ollie North and Reagan are selling arms to Iran?  

Why?  We never found out why they were giving guns to Iran.

If it wasn't payment for the October Surprise, please someone tell me why we sold Iran guns.  

I also think Cheney sent out the anthrax.  When I lay out all the facts, what we know, etc, it only makes sense.  Cheney tried to blame Saddam for the antrax.  What proof did he have?  So he wasn't even worried about where the anthrax was coming from.  Why not?  Because it was coming from him.  And who got antrax mailed to them?  Two powerful democrats who were blocking the Patriot Act.  

Bush and Cheney considered the people in the World Trade Center as collateral damage.  Necessary evil type shit.  They might even believe that this is a case of, "the good of the many outweigh the few".

I truly believe the GOP think they did the right thing in the middle east.  It may look like they did it for $ only, but it may have more to do with having a foot hold in the middle east.  It may help with gas prices.  It may help with fighting terrorists.  And lets face it, Saddam was a bad guy.

So, I think the Republicans  view themselves as patriots, not traitors.  

What do I think?  I think they should all be hung.  And any Democrat who knew about torture and knew about the tele coms spying on Americans, should be put in jail.  

And I don't approve of the neo con's PNAC right wing agenda.  I think if most Americans were told all the details, neither would they.  That's why they lied us into Iraq rather than tell us the truth.  

Republicans think the key to our countries success is to allow our Robber Baron's to buy up as much of the world as possible, (new world order) and at the same time, they are having a fire sale here in the US and they are selling all our companies to foreigners REALLY CHEAP!  

And allow illegals in because Americans need cheap labor.

God, the more I try to get into the mind of Republicans, the more I realize just how fucked up wrong/stupid their ideas are.

Do they ever think them all the way thru?  

I tried, and in the end I always realized their ideas are fatally flawed.  

PS.  I  just had a flashback.  Last year I remember a story about a foreign company that either bought a company or invested in a company, and that foreign company was guaranteed a return of 10%.


----------



## Terral (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Retired Guy:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Except that is not true at all, different agencies had pieces of it all along, BUT Clinton had created a wall to prevent them talking to one another to prevent them from digging up more dirt on him.


 
  Digging up dirt? What the?? :0) Did you find a picture of Flight 93 or Flight 77 crashed anywhere? No. You ignore everything pointing to an &#8216;inside-job attack&#8217; in Post #3 to start rambling off about Clinton . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> One FBI agent tried repeatedly to warn the FBI about the terrorists learning to fly and was ignored by the FBI and even told to shut up. Other Agencies knew most of the terrorists were in the country but couldn't tell anyone else.


 
  What terrorists? You cannot even find one picture of Flight 93 or Flight 77 crashed ANYWHERE, but you want to talk about Clinton and terrorists. Maybe suffering from 911Truth Denial is a sickness and you can get benefits or something. BTW, this is where &#8216;you&#8217; seem to think a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed:






  Say this with me really slow this time: &#8220;Empty Hole&#8221; . . . Try it by yourself now . . . 

  Did the BIG picture help any, or are we still in denial of the 911Truth? :0) 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The official word is going to be enough for retardedsgt.  

He would hate to learn that his country is capable of being bad/evil.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this true?

Bush Caught in a Lie About the 9/11 WTC Attacks

There is a problem with the above statements. There was no live video coverage of the first plane hitting the tower. There couldn't be. Video of the first plane hitting the tower did not surface until AFTER the second plane had hit World Trade Center 2.

Did Bush get caught in a lie?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> no question about it...the only thing in question is the details


you didnt vote yet
LOL
of course it wasnt an inside job
and it figures bobo would think it was


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except that hole was NOT empty


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Retired Guy:
> ...


Bush is a ver poor speaker, and that has been proven over and over
to call that a "lie" vs a "mistake" is a huge stretch


----------



## Terral (Mar 24, 2009)

HI Sealy:

Hi Sealy:



sealybobo said:


> Is this true?
> 
> Bush Caught in a Lie About the 9/11 WTC Attacks
> 
> ...



Of course this is true. Senor Bush only lied when his mouth was moving, just like Senor Obama; two sides of the same New World Order coin.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfzqulvhlQ]These Guys Are All LIARS![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no question about it...the only thing in question is the details
> ...



Why do you think it wasn't an inside job?

I'm able to make 10 points on why I think it was.  

So explain to me why you don't think it was.  You have no information.

We didn't ask you what your hunch is.  My hunch is to say it was terrorism.  But after I look at the details, it makes me wonder.

So what facts/details do you have that make us conspiracy theorists look dumb.

YOu have nothing.  All you have is the 9-11 lie commission.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


because i have seen the evidence and it is overwhelming
and you have proven yourself a moron on almost every topic on this board, so i wont waste my time putting it out for you


----------



## elvis (Mar 24, 2009)

Bill Clinton doesn't think it was an inside job.  That should convince many of the democrats on here who think he NEVER lies that it wasn't an inside job.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You have nothing.

You can't even tell us why Cheney had control of NORAD.  

Training exercise my ass.  

The VP never took control of NORAD in the history of NORAD.

So those airplanes would have never hit the World Trade Center if NORAD had control of NORAD on 9-11.  

Chaney needed those planes to accomplish their mission.  

Couldn't invade the middle east without this key piece of the puzzle.

Now you can call me stupid, but you have zero to back up your position, you little cock sucking bitch.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Bill Clinton doesn't think it was an inside job.  That should convince many of the democrats on here who think he NEVER lies that it wasn't an inside job.



Just like you distanced yourself from Bush, we have distanced ourselves from Clinton LONG ago.

He signed NAFTA, Welfare Reform & Deregulated the media.

He was a centrist.  

Just like he knows the Federal Reserve is a corrupt bunch of bankers, but he said nothing.

And he admitted that pot should be legalized, but he only said something at the very end of his term.

All I know is the facts don't add up, and then you take into account that GREENSPAN admitted that Iraq was about $?

Dude, why do you believe Bush's story?  He's a proven liar.


----------



## elvis (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know which Bush story you're talking about.  I don't trust Bush.  I just don't think he or Cheney orchestrated 9/11, made the buildings collapse with explosives, made the planes stand down, etc.


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVunju6Z4Xo]YouTube - 9/11 Stand Down[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


you have zero proof Cheney was "in control" of NORAD


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Stand Down


except there was NO stand down


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya sure.... If your in denial


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> Ya sure.... If your in denial


not of the facts, i'm not
but i sure as hell DO deny the bullshit you moron troofers post


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

STOP SPAMING

*Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team*. 

Essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: "As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... 

*Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of The New Pearl Harbor, views it: as a matter that implies either *

A)  passive participation by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... 

B) active execution of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..."  Captain Eric May 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:     
"We want truthful answers to question. &#8230;  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things: 
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer 
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings. 
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence. 
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> STOP SPAMING
> 
> <spam deleted>


 yes, you should


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> STOP SPAMING
> 
> *Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret)  Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team*.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Read a book you fucking idiot.  I'm so done with stupid morons like you.  Fuck off goober!  You stupid little bitch who doesn't know shit about shit.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


wow
you can read an Alex Jones book
i'm impressed





NOT!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> STOP SPAMING
> 
> *Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret)  Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team*.
> 
> ...




Bush never did anything wrong because he is above the law.

Bush believes he is above the law | AfterDowningStreet.org


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > STOP SPAMING
> ...


thats actually giving him more credit than he desrves
a douche bag actually has value


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > STOP SPAMING
> ...


ROFLMAO

the FAKE downing street memo


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Former Congressman Harold Ford appeared at the Netroots Nation conference yesterday, argued that Bush officials shouldn't be held accountable for crimes they committed while in office, and then insisted that Democrats shouldn't be expected to defend civil liberties and Constitutional rights because -- as one observer summarized Ford's point -- "the Constitution doesn't poll very well." In arguing against prosecutions for Bush lawbreaking, Ford said that Bush officials already have been subjected to accountability for their lawbreaking: "'I think that accountability was brought in 2006 when [the GOP] lost in the House and the Senate,' Ford said. 'And we have only eight more months of George W. Bush . . .'" 

Regarding Ford's argument, casual_observer says in comments:

I think this is it, in crystallized form. "Accountability" equals loss of majority for one's party. Majority -- power -- is all that matters. 'Law' comes in a distant second, if it is considered at all. 

Political harmony v. the rule of law: an easy choice for the political establishment - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

YES, bobo the moron, the downing street memo was an admitted fake by the guy that produced it
he CLAIMS he reproduced the original and then destroyed it


uh huh


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wHTNQrcCTA]YouTube - Ray McGovern at the Downing Street Memo Hearing (6/16/05)[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> YES, bobo the moron, the downing street memo was an admitted fake by the guy that produced it
> he CLAIMS he reproduced the original and then destroyed it
> 
> 
> uh huh



You usually demand proof.  Where is your proof?

I think you are a conspiracy theorist.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> YES, bobo the moron, the downing street memo was an admitted fake by the guy that produced it
> he CLAIMS he reproduced the original and then destroyed it
> 
> 
> uh huh



The Downing Street "Memo" is actually the minutes of a meeting, transcribed during a gathering of many of the British Prime Minister's senior ministers on July 23, 2002. Published by The Sunday Times on May 1, 2005 this document was the first hard evidence from within the UK or US governments that exposed the truth about how the Iraq war began.

Since that time, much more information has come to light through leaks of secret government documents and the accounts of an increasing number of people who have witnessed the administrations wrongdoing firsthand.

There is now in the public record a large body of evidence that vividly illustrates:

Bushs long-standing intent to invade Iraq 
Bushs willingness to provoke Saddam (in a variety of ways) into providing a pretext for war 
The fact that the war effectively began with an air campaign nearly a year before the March 2003 invasion and months before Congressional approval for the use of force 
The administrations widespread effort to crush dissent and manipulate information that would counter its justification for war 
The lack of planning for the wars aftermath and a fundamental lack of understanding of the Iraqi society 

The Downing Street Memo :: What is it?

I don't know all the details, but I do know bush lied about yellow cake from africa and saddam's involvment.

That's ok Dive.  I like it that you believe treasonist liars.  It makes me think better of you than I already do.

Now I see how the Civil war happened.


----------



## Maple (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you not the one who stated earlier that we lost the war in Iraq, I think your credibility is a little discredited, don't you.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 24, 2009)

Maple said:


> Are you not the one who stated earlier that we lost the war in Iraq, I think your credibility is a little discredited, don't you.



Do you even have a clue what is going on in Iraq?  Who's going to be their leader in 10 years?  Mook Tada El Sadr?

Do you like it that Iraq is now Shiite run and Iran is Shiite?  Even the Bush regime admits this was a blunder.

Do you think we got a good ROI?  $120 billion a year x 6 ='s $720 billion?

Who won?  The American oil companies?  Bush oil buddies?  Yes they did win.

Bush-linked Texas company signs oil deal with Iraqi Kurds

Are they sharing the profits with us?  No.  Taxpayers continue to fund the war and oil companies continue to rape that countries natural resources.

And do you know the damage these oil men are causing?  They are going to wreck any progress we have made.  Read the story I provided you.  Hunt Oil made a direct deal with the Kurds.

Sort of damages the Iraqi Central Government, huh?  When they don't get a share of the revenue?  How about the Sunni's?  Think they are happy?

We paid the people fighting us to stop fighting us.  Do you think this truce will last forever?

Anyways, I am not going to talk credibility with someone who doesn't know their head from their ass.  Why don't you go really find out what is going on in Iraq and then get back to me, ok?  

Win or lose, we need to get out of iraq.  Do you know we declared victory right before we left Viet Nam?  Did we actually win then?  Then we didn't really win now.  

But, Oil companies and Blackwater/Haloburton are raping our treasury every day.

I bet if we could go back, you would invade Iraq all over again.  Right?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > YES, bobo the moron, the downing street memo was an admitted fake by the guy that produced it
> ...


no, bush didnt lie
Wilson was the one that lied about yellowcake


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > YES, bobo the moron, the downing street memo was an admitted fake by the guy that produced it
> ...


look asshole, i cant help it that you are a complete fucking idiot and didnt stay aware of things that were happening in the last 8 years


----------



## Toro (Mar 24, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Basically, your poll should read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I owe you a rep for this...


----------



## Toro (Mar 24, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I don't know which Bush story you're talking about.  I don't trust Bush.  I just don't think he or Cheney orchestrated 9/11, made the buildings collapse with explosives, made the planes stand down, etc.



The problem is that when you dig down deeper and deeper, the answers get crazier and crazier from the tin-foil hat crowd.

Ask Terral what happened to the 100+ passengers on the two American Airlines flights that he says never took off and thus never hit one of the twin towers or the Pentagon.  Or ask him about why the economy collapsed.  Or if the makers of Loose Change are in on the conspiracy.

You'll see what I mean.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know which Bush story you're talking about.  I don't trust Bush.  I just don't think he or Cheney orchestrated 9/11, made the buildings collapse with explosives, made the planes stand down, etc.
> ...


yeah, wasnt that one of "the loose change morons were part of the conspiracy" priceless


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...




actually... it is basically irrelevant to the reality that the 911 commission was a cover -up and the official story untrue...


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


again, the 9/11 comission was nothing more than a political CYA
i've said it a hundred times if i've said it once
that in no way implies that 9/11 was an inside job
its just saying they didnt tell us(the American people) anything we didnt already know from the facts at hand


and btw, it wasnt YOU that said the loose change morons were part of the conspiracy, it was your bestest buddy, terral


----------



## eots (Mar 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well the facts at hand proved constantly to be lies..and the 911 commision did nothing to change that...I'm not really aware of terrals point of view.....but regardless of his personal opinion ..the 911 commission was a admitted ..failure ...cover -up by many of those 
involved...far to many questions remain unanswered...

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Big_D (Mar 24, 2009)

eots said:


> Ya sure.... If your in denial



Mr. Eots why do you think that whomever disagrees with you is in denial?  Don't you think that we would all be very upset if we came to the same conclusion you did after viewing all the info that you showed us?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah it was DEFINETELY an inside job.Not only has Terral proven it many times in his posts  and his videos in his links prove it as well,but all you got to do is view these 47 videos at this site and you'll see the evidence is overwhelming that it was an inside job.anybody who watches these videos and STILL says it wasnt an inside job,is definetely on drugs.
Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Downing Street memo's were true, bitch.  

Show me otherwise.  You can't.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The Downing Street memos were NOT true.

Show me otherwise. You cant.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

GOATBOY...your a joke


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I always provide proof when you idiots ask.  You guys NEVER back up what you are saying.

So you can't find one article that says Downing Street Memo's were bogus?

Then why did your little buddy make the claim?

I win.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZKswvFedoM]YouTube - We Are Change UK - Sir Richard Dearlove, again[/ame]


----------



## Godboy (Mar 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You cant find one article which proves the memo was real.

You lose.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



i like this opinion....

Captain's Quarters

The timing of the memo also reveals its irrelevancy. Supposedly the memo claimed that war was imminent. However, it took almost eight months after that, and two attempts at the UN to issue an ultimatum to Saddam, before we actually initiated military action. It had been Bush's position that military action was justified just by Saddam's firing on jets in the no-fly zone, an obvious and clear violation of the cease-fire that stopped the Coalition from marching on Baghdad in 1991. It was the British who wanted new legal justification for military action, not the US, and against the advice of both America and France, it was the British who wanted to go back for a second resolution in 2003 rather than just rely on 1441. In short, Washington didn't have much need to "fix" intelligence at all.

Beyond that, the memo itself says nothing at all. It mentions no names and provides no quotes. The supposed "smoking gun" of the memo, the "fixing" statement, isn't even attributed to another person. It actually reads like the opinion of the memo's author -- and as Kinsley points out, that opinion could hardly be considered unique, even at the time the memo was written. The analysis matches the Labour position at the time, which wanted to stick with sanctions on Iraq that supposedly kept Saddam in his box, a contention that we know now (through Oil-For-Food evidence seized after the invasion) had not been true for years. 

Simply put, the DSM provides nothing new -- no evidence, no perspective, not even decent hearsay. It's the opinion of an anonymous analyst who traveled to Washington and spoke with unknown sources, and then came back and wrote a memo supporting what the analyst thought was the party line. It provides no support for what its fans claim to be its central assertion. The DSM is a development only Air America could love.


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



prove your not a butterfly dreaming your a goatboy....


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

Friday, December 30th, 2005 
Downing Street Documents&#8217; - Confirmed and Corroborated! 
Leaked Top-Secret British Documents Revealing Bush Intended to Launch a War on Iraq &#8212; No Matter What &#8212; Have Been Proven Legitimate and Correct John Conyers&#8217; Latest Report Provides a Point-by-Point Verification.


Complete Set of Downing Street Documents | AfterDowningStreet.org


----------



## Godboy (Mar 26, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well, first off, butterflies cant type, nor do they have the capacity for language, let alone the english language. Furthermore, i dont see how a butterfly would even know what a goatboy is in order to begin dreaming about being one in the first place.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Hey Dive, someone just corroborated that you are wrong about the Downing Street Memo's.

Imagine what else you are wrong about.  

Everything?  I'll go along with that.


----------



## Godboy (Mar 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You seem to go along with alot of stupid things. Why stop now?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 26, 2009)

Godboy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Stop sucking Dive's balls.  If you two were in prison, you'd be holding his inside out pocket like a leash you little bitch.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

eots said:


> Friday, December 30th, 2005
> Downing Street Documents&#8217; - Confirmed and Corroborated!
> Leaked Top-Secret British Documents Revealing Bush Intended to Launch a War on Iraq &#8212; No Matter What &#8212; Have Been Proven Legitimate and Correct John Conyers&#8217; Latest Report Provides a Point-by-Point Verification.
> 
> ...


yeah, like going to one of your troofer sites
LOL
of course afterdowningstreet will claim they are real
they LIE


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


yes, because we klnow sealybobisntanidiot.com will back you up 110%


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


dude, just what is your facination with homosexual sex acts?


----------



## GHook93 (Mar 26, 2009)

Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!


hell, a bunch of the troofers ARE holocaust deniers

a lot of them even believe that Israel did 9/11


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 26, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!


 

I don't think that 9/11 Truthers come from the far left...or the far right.

That is, unless the entrance to the city sewer is located to the far left or the far right...


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!
> ...



a lot of people that don't believe 911 was an inside job have molested children and committed crimes

........and Israel did appear to have prior knowledge


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!
> ...



so your saying these decorated American heroes come from ..a sewer ???

Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 ...This website provides responsible criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report by senior military, intelligence and government officials.
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


See!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

eots said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


no, because you cant prove they agree with you on anything, except they want another investigation, that you would not accept the results of because they would find the same thing WE already know is the truth


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



really ??? 

*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam. *

*Statement to this website 3/23/07:* "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 
*
Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *




*Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team. *

Essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: "As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... 

Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of The New Pearl Harbor, views it: as a matter that implies either 

A)  passive participation by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... 

B) active execution of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..."  Captain Eric May 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:     
"We want truthful answers to question. &#8230;  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things: 
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer 
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings. 
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence. 
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article 


*Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career. 

Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame.* 
Video 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Army&#8217;s Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, &#8216;The plane does not fit in that hole&#8217;. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?" http://www.und 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIZW959vJc]YouTube - Fox News expose: Israelis had foreknowledge of 9-11.[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes, REALLY

your C&P BULLSIT proves nothing


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 26, 2009)

I noticed Eots doesn't even have the balls to vote in the poll.


----------



## elvis (Mar 26, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I noticed Eots doesn't even have the balls to vote in the poll.



Who voted yes?  It doesn't show up yet.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed Eots doesn't even have the balls to vote in the poll.
> ...


have you voted yet?
it shows up for me


----------



## elvis (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I voted. It shows the results but not who voted which way.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


click on the numbers


----------



## elvis (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



thanks. RGS is right.  eots didn't vote.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


nope, that pussy hasnt voted
but, it shows we have a higher percentage of troofer morons than the public in general


----------



## eots (Mar 26, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



actuality...it proves your denial


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 26, 2009)

What I find HILARIOUS is Sealybobo believes. He must not realize that in order for it to have happened as the Conspiracy goes, then Clinton and his Admin had to be IN on it as well. Not to mention numerous members of the Democratic Party in power in Congress.


----------



## elvis (Mar 26, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What I find HILARIOUS is Sealybobo believes. He must not realize that in order for it to have happened as the Conspiracy goes, then Clinton and his Admin had to be IN on it as well. Not to mention numerous members of the Democratic Party in power in Congress.



for bobo, only Cheney was evil enough to pull it off.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 26, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL only in a delusional mind like YOURS


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> I always provide proof when you idiots ask.  You guys NEVER back up what you are saying.
> 
> I know we always do,they NEVER do and then they resort to childish name calling when they know their defeated.they never watch those 47 videos I ask them to cause they dont want to see the proof.time to exit this thread,if their not going to watch those videos-they never do,no sense in discussing it with them.thats hardly the way to debate is ignore a video someone posts and give a comeback such as -you all are fucking morons,blah blah blah blah. when you cant counter what a video proves with suppressed footage the mainstream media never will report on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



thats why their a waste of time to deal with,you refer to them a book that proves it all,but since their so much in denial and dont want to see the facts,they never read it.I ALWAYS read a book someone refers me to in a debate just to see what it has to say but everytime I come across one of these 9/11 apologists and refer them to one or challenge them to look at those 47 videos,they come back with childish name calling and dont even take the time to watch those videos.great way to engage in a debate huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 27, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> What I find HILARIOUS is Sealybobo believes. He must not realize that in order for it to have happened as the Conspiracy goes, then Clinton and his Admin had to be IN on it as well. Not to mention numerous members of the Democratic Party in power in Congress.



Why is that?  Did Clinton also have to know that Bush was going to steal the election in 2000?

Because there was no way they were going to lose the 2000 election.  They had this shit planned out well before 2000.

But why would Bill Clinton have to know about it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > What I find HILARIOUS is Sealybobo believes. He must not realize that in order for it to have happened as the Conspiracy goes, then Clinton and his Admin had to be IN on it as well. Not to mention numerous members of the Democratic Party in power in Congress.
> ...



Clinton for sure was in on it.You got to remember he has a long standing friendship with the Bushs that go back to at least his days as governor of arkansas.L.D.Brown who was his personal bodyguard while he was governor of arkansas,who testified before an arkansas grand jury while clinton was president,went under oath saying that while he-"Brown" unknowingly was involved in helping ship drugs into the mena arkansas airbase for the CIA in exchange for drugs being shipped out to the Nicauragua's,this being run by Bush sr while he was vice president under Reagan,that Brown when he found out about what the CIA was REALLY up to,approached Clinton screaming at him about it and Brown testified Clinton responded with-"Hey,my buddy Bush knows all about this." Brown wrote a book about it called CROSSFIRE.

In the book it shows a picture of him with clinton in his office while Clinton was governor and Brown being his body guard.Clinton fir sure knew about 9/11 as well.We dont know if he profitted from it like Cheney and Bush did from the attacks but he for sure knew about it.Three different countries offered to arrest or extradict Bin Laden to Clinton when he was president and Clinton told them to back off.To leave him alone.

It was all over the news back then that a high ranking General in the military came on the news and said that Clinton told him to lay off Bin Laden.It was planned as far back during Clintons presidency,they needed Bin Laden as the scapegoat so thats why Clinton told them to lay off him.Also Terry Reed wrote a book about the Mena arkansas scandal as well that documented what Brown says called CLINTON, BUSH AND THE CIA.Please dont tell me your like Truthmatters,someone who turns a blind eye to the autrocities the democrats commit? their the same party.you know that right?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 27, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Do you have any articles that tell of Clinton saying BACK OFF of Bin Ladin?

I saved a bunch of Time Mags from the 90's.  You find all kinds of shit in there that back then didn't mean anything but today makes you wonder.

I don't doubt it when it comes to the Clinton's. 

He was a good centrist president, but for sure he sold out to the rich.  

But they didn't fuck the middle class over on Clinton's watch, so he goes down as a good president, just like Ronald Reagan.  But today we see that Bill went a long with a lot of things that led us to the mess we are in.  No doubt about that.  Not saying they weren't dirty.

Which is why I voted for Obama over Hillary.  Was Hillary losing on purpose or by design?  No.  Its the things Bill did that made me not vote for Hillary.  I knew she didn't represent change.

Now I hope/think Obama is that change.  But he isn't going to change things as much as I want, and certainly not as much as you want. 

Do you know why?  Because the American voters are really dumb and easily manipulated by the corporate media.  

So don't expect too much change when the average American is as dumb as they are now.  

Just look at how they react to the idea that bush knew 9-11 was coming.  Why would they doubt the possibility?  Especially right wingers who insist the government is the enemy!  

So I'm still a HUGE Obama supporter.

Its up to him to prove you wrong.


----------



## elvis (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



The same corporate media that was in bed with Obama from Day 1?


----------



## eots (Mar 27, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw]YouTube - The Obama Deception HQ Full length version[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You only think they were in bed with him from day one.

When you are money like he is, it is hard to be against him.

It would have been obvious if they tried any harder to knock him down.  That's one of the reasons race helped him.  Can't pick on the black guy.  Same reason being a woman helped Hillary.  

Trust me, they tried their hardest to help Hillary get the lead back, but it was too late.  Remember, the press was helping Hillary eek back into a tie and she couldn't possibly win, so she/the Dem elders cut Obama a deal.  Sell out and we'll let you be the nominee.  

So he hired Hillary and god knows what else.  Oh yea, passed that FISA bill holding his nose.

It took the Super Delegates to break away from Hillary before the media gave up on her.

And you guys want to call it a liberal media for this?  That's your proof?  Or you don't even really offer any proof.  You just call it liberal media?  Even though we know neo cons bought up all the media since 96 and now 5 rich families own it all?


----------



## elvis (Mar 27, 2009)

Should we give eots more respect than Bobo?  After all, eots seems to be non-partisan.


----------



## elvis (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



and you give all the proof on earth that Bush was responsible for 9/11.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Should we give eots more respect than Bobo?  After all, eots seems to be non-partisan.



So the only people that get any respect here are non partisans and right wingers?

Almost all of the people I argue with are republicans or republicans in denial.  You may refer to them as Libertarians.  

So you right and far right cock suckers want to kick out the guy who belongs to the party that runs your fucking country?

I see, a closed door meeting of neo nuts.  I'm out!!!

And I won't tell anyone I was here.


----------



## elvis (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Should we give eots more respect than Bobo?  After all, eots seems to be non-partisan.
> ...



Keep typing.  Your intelligence shows more and more with every post.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Confronted with logic and details, pussies like you usually change the subject.

PS.  I lay out a lot of facts that don't add up and suggest Bush might have known 9-11 was coming and didn't do anything about it because he was going to use it to sell us on his radical agenda.

I didn't say I proved Bush did anything.  I know there is proof Bush did other things, like lie, but he didn't get impeached for it, so idiots like you keep running your mouth, as if you don't understand why he wasn't impeached.  Don't ask, it's over your tiny head.  

Anyways, run along now.


----------



## elvis (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



You voted yes in this poll, not me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Confronted with logic and details, pussies like you usually change the subject.
> 
> PS.  I lay out a lot of facts that don't add up and suggest Bush might have known 9-11 was coming and didn't do anything about it because he was going to use it to sell us on his radical agenda.
> 
> ...



You can say that again.anytime their confronted with logic and you lay out the facts for them that dont add up,they change the subject and run off their mouth about something thats totally irrelevant to the subject.


----------



## Toro (Mar 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Should we give eots more respect than Bobo?  After all, eots seems to be non-partisan.



Actually, I kind of like eots.

He had a cool story about Joni Mitchell.

Plus, who else here has a whole topic named after him in the byline?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 27, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Confronted with logic and details, pussies like you usually change the subject.
> ...


yes, you do


----------



## elvis (Mar 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



what is it about troofers not knowing the correct usages of their, there, and they're?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Bush wasnt impeached because he didnt commit an impeachable offense
and i have yet to see PROOF(not mindless speculation and accusation) that he lied


----------



## Godboy (Mar 27, 2009)

> Plus, who else here has a whole topic named after him in the byline?



Only "King Cut & Paste" has one, because hes the leader of the insanobots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 27, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Do you have any articles that tell of Clinton saying BACK OFF of Bin Ladin?
> 
> I saved a bunch of Time Mags from the 90's.  You find all kinds of shit in there that back then didn't mean anything but today makes you wonder.
> 
> ...



Clinton fucked over the middle class when he was president BIG TIME.When that bastard signed NAFTA,millions of people in american lost their jobs cause the jobs got shipped over to mexico because of him when he signed it while in office.oh yeah I know how the american people are manipulated by the corporate media.thats no secret.just look at all the 9/11 apologists here.as far as articles on Clinton saying back off of Bin Laden? Here is  a couple of those links.one of them here.also you should read Jim Marrs book THE TERROR CONSPIRACY.Deception,9/11 and the loss of liberty. His book talks about that as well.Marrs is amazingly intelligent.

I was fortunate enought to meet him once.He was the author who wrote the book CROSSFIRE."The Plot To Kill Kennedy"  that Oliver stone used for the basis of his movie.I have read over 50 books on the kennedy assassination and Marrs book is the best with amazing details that prove it was the CIA/MILITARY INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX who killed Kennedy.I understand why Stone used his book. you should also read the book  CATASTROPHE "Clintons role in americas worst disaster." by Christopher Ruddy and Carl Limbacher.

They talk about that in the book when Clinton was on the mainstream news and a high ranking general came on and said clinton told him to back off.I remember seeing it broadcast right before my eyes back then and like i said,the book talks about it as well being broadcast. as far as Obama goes,all those idiots in chicage who were elated over him being elected are in for a rude awakening.He has already proved he is a liar.Just go back to a year in a half before his election and listen to his speechs and you'll hear him talking about how he is going to bring the troops home.Instead of doing that,he is calling up for several more thousands-cant remember the exact number,to be deployed to Afghanistan.You also need to watch that video on that thread called THE OBAMA DECEPTION.He is a member of that evil CFR group.He isnt any different than Clinton or Bush.as i have said many times before,once Ron Paul didnt get into office,we were fucked.that idiot Obama I guarantee,wont try and get rid of the Federal Reserve.He isnt for the people.

Eileen Ciesla 

Team Genesis Flash Detect -- AMONG the Muslim population in Luton, England dozens of men are rushing to join the Taliban. "They want to die there, " Mohammed Abdullah told the Times of London, "You must understand: all Muslims in Britain view supporting the jihad as a religious duty. All of us are willing to sacrifice our lives for our beliefs." 

While, the anti-war cries of activists who alternatively wax pacifist and anarchist, seem to cross a near but unreachable line for civil libertarians. Clearly, this Briton's opinion, with the threat of action behind it, is treasonous. 

It is the collision of these two sentiments that is the evil genius of multiculturalism. 

In remarks offered at Georgetown University on November 7th, former President Bill Clinton examined possible reasons for the terrorist attacks. He found them with the nation's Founders, the Crusades, and a lack of dialogue with Muslims. 

Terror, he reminded the audience, has existed in America for hundreds of years, and we are "paying a price today" for slavery and its treatment of Native Americans. This subtle endorsement of slavery reparations or Black Pantherism was followed by something that could have come straight from Al-Jazeera, or perhaps a lecture at any number of American universities, 

"In the first Crusade, when Christian soldiers took Jerusalem, they first burned a synagogue with 300 Jews in it and proceeded to kill every woman and child who was a Muslim on Temple Mount. I can tell you that story is still being told today in the Middle East and we are still paying for it." 

Blaming America for the Crusades, a series of wars that occurred 700 years before our nation's founding, brings one perilously close to the opinions of Osama bin Laden, but also of Noam Chomsky. Then Clinton softened up and sounded Oprah-esque, suggesting, in light of the reports of American Muslims rejoicing over the attacks, that, "We reach out and engage the Muslim world in debate&#8230;this debate is going on all over America. We've got to stop pretending this isn't out there." 

Can there be a debate between those citizens who either verbally support, or actually volunteer in the Taliban's army and the rest of America's citizenry? Only in the blurry world of multiculturalism, where all opinions are valid, all civilizations advanced (except Western), all expressions justified and any action can be rationalized and defended in its proper "context." 

Of course, it is impossible to avoid awful irony of his remarks. During his Presidency of "unparalleled peace and prosperity," the US and its overseas interests suffered 5 terrorist attacks masterminded by Osama bin Laden. What was the Clinton response? 

First, it was to stop the CIA from recruiting unsavory contacts, thus thwarting their ability to gather intelligence on the terrorist underworld. 

When the Sudan offered to hand bin Laden over in 1996, Clinton turned them down. He couldn't see a way to prosecute him successfully under US law. Carlos the Jackal, given to French authorities by the Sudan, now sits in a Paris jail. Bin Laden plots jihad. 

In 1998, in the middle of his grand-jury testimony, Clinton lobbed a few missiles on a compound in Afghanistan, and on an aspirin factory in the Sudan. Result: bin Laden gained more followers. Clinton left office, but not before issuing 140 pardons and 36 sentence commutations. Bob's Note: And pardoning BEFORE he left office a bunch of FALN Puerto Rican terrorists who killed and mained hundreds in bomb attacks. Clinton did this to try to sway the Latino vote when his wife Hitlery was running for Senate.

Was this measured reaction out of deference to the radical Islamic world's right to religious imperialism? Or rather, was it simply not in Clinton's political interest to engage in a campaign at that time? 

As he casts about for a legacy, or perhaps, tries to pave the way for his return as the First Husband, Clinton gives us a telling speech, valuable in what it reflects and portends. 
The multiculturalist's philosophy of victimology, racial and religious antagonism, global socialism, and opportunism, is one Clinton learned well as a Georgetown law student. It's not a surprise that he received no criticism from the student audience, future State Department employees, just a hearty round of applause.  

Eileen Ciesla is the 2001-2002 Warren Brookes Journalism Fellow at the Competitive Enterprise Institute, a Washington D.C.-based public policy organization. Comment by clicking here. 

11/02/01: Cold comfort 
10/25/01: Beware of peaceniks bearing candles 


© 2001, Eileen Ciesla







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DAY OF INFAMY 2001
Clinton aide says 9/11 film 'correct'
Producer consulted with military attach? who saw aborted attacks on bin Laden

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted: September 08, 2006
3:33 pm Eastern


By Art Moore
© 2009 WorldNetDaily.com 



Buzz Patterson with President Clinton 
A former military aide to President Clinton who claims he witnessed several missed opportunities to capture or kill Osama bin Laden says the producer of the ABC miniseries "The Path to 9/11" came to him in frustration after network executives under a heavy barrage of criticism from former administration officials began pressing for changes to the script. 

In an interview with WND, retired Air Force Lt. Col. Robert "Buzz" Patterson said producer and writer Cyrus Nowrasteh called him the morning of Sept. 1, explaining he had used Patterson's book "Dereliction of Duty" as a source for the drama. 

Later that day, Nowrasteh brought a preview copy of "The Path to 9/11" to Patterson for him to view at home. Patterson, who says he has talked with the director seven or eight times since then, also received a phone call from an ABC senior vice president, Quinn Taylor. 

Patterson told WND he recognizes the television production conflates several events, but, in terms of conveying how the Clinton administration handled its opportunities to get bin Laden, it's "100 percent factually correct," he said. 

"I was there with Clinton and (National Security Adviser Sandy) Berger and watched the missed opportunities occur," Patterson declared. 

The five-hour drama is scheduled to air in two parts, Sunday night and Monday night, Sept. 11. 

As a military aide to President Clinton from 1996 to 1998, Patterson was one of five men entrusted with carrying the "nuclear football," which contains the codes for launching nuclear weapons. 

'Everyone's got to calm down'

Reached by phone at his home in Southern California, Nowrasteh affirmed to WND he consulted with Patterson and gave him a preview of the drama. 
Lt. Col. Robert "Buzz" Patterson (FrontPageMagazine.com) 

During the interview this morning, Nowrasteh took a moment to watch as President Clinton's image turned up on his nearby TV screen to criticize the movie. The director did not want to respond directly to Clinton's comments, but offered a general response to critics. 

"Everybody's got to calm down and watch the movie," Nowrasteh told WND. "This is not an indictment of one president or another. The villains are the terrorists. This is a clarion bell for people to wake up and take notice." 

Patterson pointed out the Bush administration also is depicted in an unfavorable light in the months before 9/11. 

An ABC executive who requested anonymity told the Washington Post the network has made "adjustments and refinements" to the drama that are "intended to make clearer that it was general indecisiveness" by federal officials that left the U.S. vulnerable to attack, and "not any one individual." 

Yesterday, the New York Post reported Clinton wrote to ABC officials, complaining the "content of this drama is factually and incontrovertibly inaccurate and ABC has the duty to fully correct all errors or pull the drama entirely." Former Secretary of State Madeleine Albright, according to the Washington Post, has described a scene, in which she is depicted, as "false and defamatory." 

The Senate Democratic Leadership sent a letter to Robert Iger &#8211; president and CEO of ABC's corporate parent, the Walt Disney Co. &#8211; urging him to cancel the "grossly inaccurate" drama. 

The Democratic National Committee today said it delivered a petition with nearly 200,000 signatures to ABC's Washington office calling on the network to drop its "right-wing factually inaccurate mocudrama." 

Democrats have been particularly critical of a scene that depicts Berger refusing to authorize a mission to capture bin Laden after CIA operatives and Afghan fighters had the al-Qaida leader in their sights. 

Nowrasteh acknowledges this is a "conflation of events," but Berger, in a letter to Iger, said "no such episode ever occurred, nor did anything like it." 

Patterson contended, however, the scene is similar to a plan the administration had with the CIA and the Afghan Northern Alliance to snatch bin Laden from a camp in Afghanistan. 




The scene in "The Path to 9/11," as Patterson recalled from the preview version, unfolds with CIA operatives at the camp on the phone with Berger, who is expressing concern that an attack could result in innocent bystanders being killed. An agent says he sees swing sets and children's toys in the area. The scene ends with Berger hanging up the phone. 

Patterson says his recollection is that Clinton was involved directly in several similar incidents in which Berger was pressing the president for a decision. 

"Berger was very agitated, he couldn't get a decision from the president," Patterson said. 

Patterson noted he wasn't sure what Berger wanted to do &#8211; whether the national security adviser wanted the answer to be yes or no &#8211; but the frustration, at the very least, was based on the president making himself unavailable to make a decision. 

In "Dereliction of Duty," published by Regnery in 2003, Patterson recounts an event in the situation room of the White House in which Berger was told by a military watch officer, "Sir, we've located bin Laden. We have a two-hour window to strike." 

Clinton, according to Patterson, did not return phone calls from Berger for more than an hour then said he wanted more time to study the situation. 

Patterson writes: "We 'studied' the issues until it was too late-the window of opportunity closed." 
Harvey Keitel plays counter-terrorism expert John O'Neill in ABC's "The Path to 9/11 

In another "missed opportunity," Patterson writes, Clinton was watching a golf tournament when Berger placed an urgent call to the president. Clinton became irritated when Patterson approached him with the message. After the third attempt, Clinton coolly responded he would call Berger on his way back to the White House. By then, however, according to Patterson, the opportunity was lost. 

'Never occurred'

As WND reported, Berger was the focus of a Justice Department investigation for removing highly classified terrorism documents before the Sept. 11 Commission hearings that generated the report used for the television program. 

FBI agents searched Berger's home and office after he voluntarily returned some documents to the National Archives. 

Berger and his lawyer told reporters he knowingly removed handwritten notes he made while reading classified anti-terror documents at the archives by sticking them in his clothing. They said he also inadvertently took copies of actual classified documents in a leather portfolio. 

Berger's response to the "The Path to 9/11" is similar to his reaction to the accounts in "Dereliction of Duty," insisting the incidents attributed to him "never occurred." 

Patterson said his book put him under intense pressure from Clinton officials &#8211; an aide even spoke of taking away his military retirement benefits &#8211; but when the title reached No. 1 on Amazon.com, "they shut up." 

There are others who can corroborate his accounts, Patterson insisted, but they are still in military service and therefore legally bound not to come forward and make statements. 

Three of the four other military aides who rotated being at the president's side were additional sources for his book, Patterson affirmed. 

If ABC ends up pulling "The Path to 9/11," it won't be the first time Democrats have succeeded in pressuring a network not to air a politically charged film during a major election season. 

During the 2004 presidential campaign, as WND reported, the Sinclair Broadcast Group canceled a planned showing of "Stolen Honor: Wounds That Never Heal." The documentary featured former POWs who told how John Kerry's 1971 testimony to the Senate Foreign Relations Committee was used as propaganda against them by their North Vietnamese captors, allegedly intensifying their persecution and prolonging the war and imprisonment. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Related offer: 

WHISTLEBLOWER MAGAZINE: 20% discount until Sept. 11! Groundbreaking 9/11 memorial edition sorts out fact from fiction 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Previous story: 

ABC changes 9/11 show under pressure



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Art Moore is a news editor with WorldNetDaily.com. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

E-mail to a Friend          Printer-friendly version 


EMAIL ART MOORE | GO TO ART MOORE ARCHIVE 




  |  Page 1   |  Page 2   |  Commentary   |  MoneyNetDaily   |  G2 Bulletin   |  About Us   |  Terms of Use   |  Privacy   |  Contact Us   |   
 Copyright 1997-2009
All Rights Reserved. WorldNetDaily.com Inc.   



Today's WND
News Highlights   
Keyes to appeal case on Obama's eligibility 
New report: Al-Qaida recruiting nuke experts 
Obama to 'dialogue' with Catholics at Notre Dame 
Congressman: Call a terrorist a terrorist 
Don't count out 'mandatory' service yet 




Today's WND
Commentary Highlights   
Worse than the 'Fairness Doctrine'
- By Joseph Farah 
Missouri police state: Beware of people like &#8230; me
- By Ilana Mercer 
You say you want a 'revolootion'?
- By Melanie Morgan 
Can Uncle Sam ever let go?
- By Pat Buchanan 
How 'entitlement attitudes' harm America
- By Brian Russell 
A tale of leftist hypocrisy
- By Jerry A. Kane


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psdgRH_p3XI[/ame]





Telling lies, to our vision
Telling lies, to our children
Telling lies, to our babies
Only truth, can take us away


You can't fool all the people all of the time
But if you fool the right ones, then the rest will fall behind
Tell me who's got control of your mind? your world view?
Is it the news or the movie you're taking your girl to? (uh)
Know what i'm sayin cause Uncle Sam got a plan
If you examine what they tellin us then you will understand
What they plantin in the seeds of the next generation
Feeding our children miseducation
No one knows if there's UFO's or any life on mars
Or what they do when they up in the stars
Because i don't believe a word of what the president said
He filling our head with lies got us hypnotised
When he be speaking in cold words about crime and poverty
Drugs, welfare, prisons, guns and robbery
It really means us, there's no excuse for the slander
But what's good for the goose, is still good for the gander
See...


I don't believe Bob Marley died from cancer
31 years ago i woulda been a panther
They killed Huey cause they knew he had the answer
The views that you see in the news is propaganda

Singing:
Telling lies, to our vision
Telling lies, to our children
Telling lies, to our babies
Only truth, can take us away

Verse 2:
I don't want no computer chip in my arm
I don't wanna die by a nuclear bomb
I say we all rush the pentagon, pull out guns
And grab the intercom, my first word's will be I believe
Man made God, outta ignorance and fear
If God made man, then why the hell would he put us here?
I thought he's supposed to be the all loving
The same God who let Hitler put the Jews in the oven
We don't fall for the regular shit, they try to feed us
All this half-ass leadership, flippin position
They turn politcian and shut the hell up and follow tradition
For your TV screen, is telling lies to your vision
Every channel got some brainwashed cop shit to watch
Running up in niggas cribs claiming that they heard shots
It's a plot, but busta can you tell me who's greedier?
Big corporations, the pigs or the media?
Sign of the times, terrorism on the rise
Commercial airplanes, falling out the sky like flies
Make me wonder what secrets went down with Bob Brown (?)
Who burnt churches to the ground with no evidence found?
It's not coincidence, it's been too many studied incidents
It coulda been the Klan who put that bomb at the Olympics
But it probably was the FBI, deep at the call
Cuz if they make us all panic then they can start martial law


I don't believe Bob Marley died from cancer
31 years ago i woulda been a panther
They killed Huey cause they knew he had the answer
The views that you see in the news is propaganda

I don't believe Bob Marley died from cancer
31 years ago i woulda been a panther
They killed Huey cause they knew he had the answer
The views that you see in the news is muthafuckin propaganda

Singing:
Police is telling lies fooling millions
What are they teaching our kids in these school buildings?
Televised, enterprised in all the killing
Controlling our lives, this ain't living
No this ain't living

Chant:
FBI, CIA
ATF, KKK
IRS, TNT
CBS, NBC

FBI, CIA
ATF, KKK
IRS, TNT
CBS, NBC


Telling lies, to our vision
Telling lies, to our children
Telling lies, to our babies
Only truth, can take us away






Dead Prez - Propaganda LYRICS


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no question about it...the only thing in question is the details
> ...



yeah despite the evidence of how the government has committed evil autrocities against their own people for DECADES now,people like Retired dont look at the evidence cause like you said,they dont want to believe their government could do anything so evil to its own people.so they see only what they want to see.Like i said though,you cant just blame this on just the reprocrats.the demopublicans are involved in the coverup on 9/11 as well.as i just pointed out,Clinton is involved in 9/11 up to his ears with Cheney and Bush.I cant help but laugh over Retireds logic.The people in the FBI that were investigating terrorists were told to back off investigating the terrorists because the higher ups in the FBI were in on it with Bush and Clinton.same with the CIA.They needed Al Queda as a patsy so the FBI hire ups prevented them from going after them.amazing how Retired has no logic or common sense.LOL.Like i said before,until we get a third party created-someone like Ron Paul or Bob Barr who both have the same visions that kennedy did-a president who was for the people as Paul and Barr are,their isnt much hope for  the future of the world.Obama is no different than Bush or Clinton.I mean Obama has made that evil witch,HITLER, secretary of state,21 of his 27 cabinet members are former clinton appointees-the same ones the american people voted out of office,has kept some of Bushs cabinet members on the staff,has lied about sending our troops home,and he calls THAT change????? what a freaking hypocrite and liar.He aint no different than those bastards Clinton and Bush.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > STOP SPAMING
> ...



same with Clinton.thats the problem with our country is that politicians and ESPECIALY presidents commit crimes all the time including murder and get off scott free constantly.Theres one different law for politicians and one different one for citizens.everybody in the world knows that.Just look at Nixon and Clinton,if WE lied under oath in front of a federal grand jury like they did,we go to jail.THEY got off scott free.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


let me guess, you believe that silly "Clinton Death list" nonsense, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > YES, bobo the moron, the downing street memo was an admitted fake by the guy that produced it
> ...



No he is a conspiracy denial.the thing I think is s hysterical about the 9/11 apologists here such as retired and divecon is they have let the government brainwash them into believeing were conspiracy theorists for not falling for their lies and propaganda.the government coined that term calling people since the 60's who dont accept that other fairy tale commission -the warren commission that oswald killed kennedy a conspiracy theorist.They cant call us conspiracy theorists in 9/11 because THIS time they had to acknowledge that 9/11 WAS  a conspiracy since it involved more than one person.the people like Retired who defend the official version ARE conspiracy theorists because they defend the official government conspiracy THEORY that muslims were behind it all.


----------



## elvis (Mar 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



so Noam chomsky is brainwashed by the government?  go to youtube and watch his talk on 9/11 conspiracy.  I'd post it but it wont work on here.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


[youtube]BzGd0t8v-d4[/youtube]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

GHook93 said:


> Why does it seem like 9/11 Truther or as I call them "useless, self-hating douche-bags" always come from the far left! I have to say nothing pisses me off more than an American 9/11 truther, not even a Holocaust Denier!




whats realy sad and pathetic is that people like this guy can admit it and accept it that the government steals from the people.yet despite the fact he can believe they steal from us taking our money from us with the IRS,proving that the government is NOT for the people,he can believe and accept that yet he cant accept the fact that our government could do something bad to its people also by murdering over 3000 citizens despite the fact that the government and presidents have committed autrocites against their people for DECADES now.how pitiful that is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> so Noam chomsky is brainwashed by the government?  go to youtube and watch his talk on 9/11 conspiracy.  I'd post it but it wont work on here.



No but he has obviously been bought off by the government.I went and did a google search and saw that he endorces that other fairy tale commission the warren commission as well that oswald was the lone assassin who killed kennedy.thats proof right there for the 9/11 truth seekers like me,Eots,Terral and Sealy that Noam Chomsky has no credibility when it comes to what he has to say about 9/11.He's just like that operative that Toro used in his laughable video in his desperate attempt he used  to disprove that 9/11 wasnt  an inside job.just like that guy,Chomsky has obvioulsy been bought off and paid for by the government as well.Like I said,he has no credibility anymore in the fact that he endorces that other proven fairy tale the warren commission.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > so Noam chomsky is brainwashed by the government?  go to youtube and watch his talk on 9/11 conspiracy.  I'd post it but it wont work on here.
> ...









yeah, see, now Chomsky is part of the conspiracy


----------



## Toro (Mar 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Well, according to Terral, the makers of Loose Change are in on it as well, so why not Chomsky?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hey many people can  can be bought off. there was this one author -cant remember his name-that used to say there was a conspiracy to kill kennedy,LATER  in years.he was obviously bought off years cause in later years,he  started endorcing the warren commission.Theres also the example of Nancy Poloski. BEFORE she was speaker of the house,she was saying Bush should be impeached,AFTER becoming speaker of the house,she changed her tune.anybody with logic and common sense would see the obvious that she got bought off and paid for to change her tune.and please show me where Terral said that.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


i know 

just too damn funny


oh, dont forget you are also a bush apologist
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


he said it
you go look through his posts


----------



## Toro (Mar 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, according to Terral, the makers of Loose Change are in on it as well, so why not Chomsky?
> ...



According to Terral, he was banned from the Loose Change boards for arguing that the Loose Change guys were part of the conspiracy.  Its in one of the 50 million 9/11 threads you guys have posted here.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


yeah, i know he said it
and terral posts so much crap, there is no way i'm looking through all his posts to find it

this other moron likes what terral says, so let HIM search for it


----------



## Yurt (Mar 28, 2009)

since obama was running for president in 2001 and the buck stops with him....i blame obama for 9/11


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 28, 2009)

Yurt said:


> since obama was running for president in 2001 and the buck stops with him....i blame obama for 9/11


well, he MUST be in on it

he's POTUS now and he doesnt agree with the troofer morons


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 28, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Retired Guy:
> ...



thats the thing that cracks me up about the Bush dupes is they ignore that little fact that there was no live video coverage of the first plane hitting the tower at the time Bush made that statement.The video footage of the plane hitting the first tower was not shown by the major tv networks until later that day, yet the Bush dupes cant conceive that Bush knew about it from closed circuit television from CIA video footage he obviously saw it from. and Bush had NO foreknowledge of the attacks.whatever.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 28, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



What cracks ME up is retards like you that insist Bush is a moron and then can not fathom that he misspoke. Further that he was a dumbass but managed to pull off the crime of the Millenium with no one the wiser, no evidence, no witnesses, no tattletales 8 years after the fact.


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2009)

misspoke ....he told a lie or he told the truth ...there is no misspoke..he said where he was ..what he saw.... what he thought..he either lied and made it all up or it was true ...wtf is misspoke ?????


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60]YouTube - Bush Caught Lying About September 11th[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 28, 2009)

eots said:


> misspoke ....he told a lie or he told the truth ...there is no misspoke..he said where he was ..what he saw.... What he thought..he either lied and made it all up or it was true ...wtf is misspoke ?????



retard alert, retard alert.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 28, 2009)

By the way where is Editec? He has posted more then once in these type of threads in SUPPORT of the idea the Government was behind it.


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > misspoke ....he told a lie or he told the truth ...there is no misspoke..he said where he was ..what he saw.... What he thought..he either lied and made it all up or it was true ...wtf is misspoke ?????
> ...



your the retard that cant follow the simply fact that the man either lied to a group of people about what he saw o when he say it..or he indeed did see it either way its shocking ...but you cant argue this logic with any kind of intelligent  or reasoned argument..can you


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 28, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You are the stupid one. He made a mistake, damn simple concept. He saw the second plane hit and when he talked about it accidently said 1st. What a fucking concept?

The man is known for making mistakes like that. But hey you believe your delusional paranoid bullshit.


----------



## elvis (Mar 28, 2009)

Is the Bush administration the most inept ever or did they pull off the crime and dupe of the century?  Can't be both.


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2009)

he said he was outside the school waiting to go in ...saw the first plane hit on the t.v  in the limo l ..thought what a a bad pilot ... was  ....whisked away ..then was told in the class room about the second plane..this is what he said.....


----------



## eots (Mar 28, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Is the Bush administration the most inept ever or did they pull off the crime and dupe of the century?  Can't be both.



bush was a drunk puppet king...but his controllers are far from inept


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the day it happened, when i first heard about a plane hitting the WTC
it was just the first one
at that time i told someone that it must have been something wrong because it was a clear day and no pilot could be that bad
till the 2nd plane hit


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> he said he was outside the school waiting to go in ...saw the first plane hit on the t.v  in the limo l ..thought what a a bad pilot ... was  ....whisked away ..then was told in the class room about the second plane..this is what he said.....


no, he said he was outside the classroom
and it is possible he was refering to what you COULD see of the first plane hit
but you are going to push it to something it wasnt just because you are an idiot


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Bullshit.  You were in on it.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


of course
we were ALL in on it


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
I was the remote control operator for the retrofitted DoD Flying Bomb.


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

yes babbling nonsense is all your left with..to avoid addressing the facts...bush lied or told the truth


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you and chomsky have been paid off by the govt to keep quiet.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> yes babbling nonsense is all your left with..to avoid addressing the facts...bush lied or told the truth


LOL now that is ironic


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > yes babbling nonsense is all your left with..to avoid addressing the facts...bush lied or told the truth
> ...



no it isn't... it is the truth you idiot... *no one *saw the first plane hit  on TV  on SEPT 11 the footage was *not televised that day*....the second plane hit while he was *in the classroom being filmed *as he was told of the *second plane*...so your scenario is illogical and not possible


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


did you ever think he was refering to what he COULD have seen, and just said it wrong?
not actually watching the plane hit, but the results of it?


and you DO post nonsense to actual questions
you either post some C&P crap or some video crap

in one thread you even started posting stupid music videos


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



*did you ever notice that all your arguments and denial always end in you grasping for straws....*


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCtb9nlV_20[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2009)

You are pathetic. The one GRASPING for Straws is you. Once again RETARD, Bush routinely made mistakes about what he meant to say. This is nothing more than him confucing what he saw and saying it wrong.

Once again dumb ass, he is either an evil master mind or a dumb ass, YOU don't get to have him be both.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ME???? you are the one doing the grasping
Bush was well known for mangling the english language on a regular basis
and you want to take this mixup as something significant???


then you wonder why people think of troofers as fucking morons


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

its not a error of words or poor english... it his a account of what he saw and did on 911.. where he says ...what he saw ..when he saw it ..what his thoughts and actions where..and only someone in denial could not understand the diffrence...


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brSXmZVVCMI&feature=related]YouTube - Scott Forbes 9/11 power down: The Elephant In The Room[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STbD9XMCOho&feature=related]YouTube - The Elephant In The Room:Kevin McPadden, 9/11-1st Responder[/ame]


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are pathetic. The one GRASPING for Straws is you. Once again RETARD, Bush routinely made mistakes about what he meant to say. This is nothing more than him *confucing *what he saw and saying it wrong.
> 
> Once again dumb ass, he is either an evil master mind or a dumb ass, YOU don't get to have him be both.



drunk ass puppet king..with evil mastermind controllers...you got to not think in such simplistic and limited terms RGS..sure you can have it both ways...and speaking of being...*confucing*??...wtf.??


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic. The one GRASPING for Straws is you. Once again RETARD, Bush routinely made mistakes about what he meant to say. This is nothing more than him *confucing *what he saw and saying it wrong.
> ...



One knows you have lost it when you resort to spelling errors as your come back. Actually using your logic I must have lied cause I spelled a word wrong.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 29, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


 
Correct.

He condeded the debate by evoking the _First Xotoxian Law of Internet Forum Debate_:

*



During a heated debate, when one party begins to correct grammar and spelling, that party is admitting defeat.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



*amendment 1..unless said posters is commenting on grammar or maligning the English language in their confusion...*


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


he never was commenting on grammar or spelling, another deflection and lie by you


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

> You are pathetic. The one GRASPING for Straws is you. Once again RETARD, Bush routinely made mistakes about what he meant to say



uh-huh


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> > You are pathetic. The one GRASPING for Straws is you. Once again RETARD, Bush routinely made mistakes about what he meant to say
> 
> 
> 
> uh-huh


misunderestimate, anyone?


----------



## eots (Mar 29, 2009)

no


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> no


uh, Bush "COINED" that word
he regularly butchered the english language
having him say he saw the plane hit the first tower, he could have meant he saw the damage made by the first hit and not the actual plane


but of course, one would have to have SOME common sense to understand that, so it is clear why YOU dont


----------



## Luissa (Mar 29, 2009)

I saw a guy driving a truck the other day with a Ron Paul Bumper sticker and on the other side was 9/11 was an inside job bumper sticker. I laughed my ass off!
I think he also had one about abortion!


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I saw a guy driving a truck the other day with a Ron Paul Bumper sticker and on the other side was 9/11 was an inside job bumper sticker. I laughed my ass off!
> I think he also had one about abortion!


yeah, most troofers supported Paul

are you surprised?
i'm not


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

Luissa said:


> I saw a guy driving a truck the other day with a Ron Paul Bumper sticker and on the other side was 9/11 was an inside job bumper sticker. I laughed my ass off!
> I think he also had one about abortion!



so ron paul is a funny man and the government murdering over 3000 of its own citizens is hystrical as well? what a nice person you are.guess the holocaust is funny to you as well.nice.


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a guy driving a truck the other day with a Ron Paul Bumper sticker and on the other side was 9/11 was an inside job bumper sticker. I laughed my ass off!
> ...



Hey dipshit, the Holocaust HAPPENED.  This conspiracy you claim DIDNT.  Ron Paul doesn't believe your bullshit theories, either.  He was interviewed about it.  Don't denegrate the lives of those who died in the towers or those in Europe with your bullshit.  Just fuck off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Bush administration the most inept ever or did they pull off the crime and dupe of the century?  Can't be both.
> ...


exactly.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...


don't confuse that troofer with reality
he is firmly ensconced in his delusions


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are pathetic. The one GRASPING for Straws is you. Once again RETARD, Bush routinely made mistakes about what he meant to say. This is nothing more than him confucing what he saw and saying it wrong.
> 
> Once again dumb ass, he is either an evil master mind or a dumb ass, YOU don't get to have him be both.



No the 9/11 apologists  like you and Divecon grasp at straws.Everytime I post those 47 canada wants the truth videos for you guys to comment on,you run off with your tail between your legs because the evidence is overwhelming in those videos that explosives brought the the towers down and was an inside job  and you know cant counter them so you just come back with childish name calling when you know your losing.pathetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Hey DIPSHIT,Ron Paul was on Alex Jones show years ago saying there needs to be  a new 9/11 investigation.YOUR the coward who degenerates the lives of those who died in those towers  and in Europe by defending the bullshit of the 9/11 commission and your fairy tale popular mechanics that you worship as truth.your a disgrace to those 3000 people that lost their lives for burying your head in the sand like an ostrich and being afraid of the truth.not surprising since I have never met an elvis fan who wasnt an idiot.yes the Holocaust happened but  your fucked up conspiracy theory that Muslins and Bin Laden were behind 9/11  did not happen.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


yeah, but he backed away from that when interviewed by a REAL reporter
Alex Jones is a nutcase


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

eots said:


> Ya sure.... If your in denial



Thats exactly what these Bush dupes are doing.funny how that first video on page two shows hundreds of people out there who agree with us about this but they ignore that.obvioulsy they did not watch it.oh and yes idiot Elvis worshipper fan,I know Ron Paul has said he doesnt think it was an inside job but years before on Alex jones show he was saying a new investigation is needed.He changed his stance because some of his supporters dont agree with him on 9/11 and he did not want to lose their support.


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



He was interviewed on Beck and said your theories are "prepostorous."  Wanting a new investigation does not mean Bush made the towers explode, numbnuts.


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Ya sure.... If your in denial
> ...



You're reduced to ridiculing Elvis Presley.  Gotta love it.


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

Being interviewed by Alex Jones does not make one a truther.  Noam Chomsky and Pat Buchanan have each done interviews with him about OTHER issues.  Neither one of them is a troofer and neither is Ron Paul.  If Paul were, that issue would have come out in the republican debates.


----------



## Toro (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Being interviewed by Alex Jones does not make one a truther.  Noam Chomsky and Pat Buchanan have each done interviews with him about OTHER issues.  Neither one of them is a troofer and neither is Ron Paul.  If Paul were, that issue would have come out in the republican debates.



Yes it does.

Geeez, get with the program...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Being interviewed by Alex Jones does not make one a truther.  Noam Chomsky and Pat Buchanan have each done interviews with him about OTHER issues.  Neither one of them is a troofer and neither is Ron Paul.  If Paul were, that issue would have come out in the republican debates.


i never said Ron Paul was a troofer
just that the troofers seemed to support him
and, when Paul was asked on the topic by a real reporter, he completely back tracked
when he would talk to troofers, he would support their nonsense


----------



## elvis (Mar 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Being interviewed by Alex Jones does not make one a truther.  Noam Chomsky and Pat Buchanan have each done interviews with him about OTHER issues.  Neither one of them is a troofer and neither is Ron Paul.  If Paul were, that issue would have come out in the republican debates.
> ...



I was responding to 9/11 nut job.  I didn't know he supported the troofers.  That's disappointing.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


that was one of the first things that started to turn me off to him
i looked into supporting him in 2007 and when i found out he was supporting the troofers (to them anyway) i had to take a step back and investigate more, then his "non-inerventionist"(cough*isolationism*cough) crap was the end


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 29, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## avenged_motorhe (Mar 30, 2009)

Man i just cant belive people these days, people beliving pancake colapse theories, people beliving fires bring down steel buildings at free fall speed, man your parents need refunds for your educations if you cant figure out this crap.


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 30, 2009)

avenged_motorhe said:


> Man i just cant belive people these days, people beliving pancake colapse theories, people beliving fires bring down steel buildings at free fall speed, man your parents need refunds for your educations if you cant figure out this crap.


 
Why do these guys keep crawling out of the wood work?

And where _is_ this wood work, so I can douse it with kerosene and torch it?


----------



## avenged_motorhe (Mar 30, 2009)

Dont get mad because im on the right side of the fence and your part of a movement that is doomed to its own stupifying downward spiral of ignorance.

P.S. Now i may be wrong but i heard if you play with fire you might get burned.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> avenged_motorhe said:
> 
> 
> > Man i just cant belive people these days, people beliving pancake colapse theories, people beliving fires bring down steel buildings at free fall speed, man your parents need refunds for your educations if you cant figure out this crap.
> ...



why..cant you cant face the truth...that you can cause steel buildings to fall with kerosene
why dont you douse your BBQ  instead and then light it and tell me if your BBQ melts or not


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKYQ8Z6YFU0[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > avenged_motorhe said:
> ...


 
Clearly, you missed the point that I was making.

I want to torch the nest from which you and your kind are slithering.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



the only point you have is on the top of your pinhead...if you cant comprehend  fire did not bring down the towers. and.to believe so is irrational....so did your BBQ melt ?


----------



## avenged_motorhe (Mar 30, 2009)

I sense some hostility?!? Is this because we know we are wrong?!? Now remember your childhood fundementals just because your wrong and somebody else is right doesnt give you the right to hurt them.


----------



## avenged_motorhe (Mar 30, 2009)

I like you eots, Nice to see some people around here that think like i do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

avenged_motorhe said:


> I sense some hostility?!? Is this because we know we are wrong?!? Now remember your childhood fundementals just because your wrong and somebody else is right doesnt give you the right to hurt them.



thats what you will quickly learn around here if you hang around here long enough is that these 9/11 apologists when  they are proven they are wrong,they will resort to name calling when they cant counter the evidence and the videos that are posted for them.Heck they have even confessed on here that they dont watch our videos we post for them.great way to engage in a debate to prove your right,dont watch  suppressed video footage that proves explosives went off huh?Lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

avenged_motorhe said:


> Man i just cant belive people these days, people beliving pancake colapse theories, people beliving fires bring down steel buildings at free fall speed, man your parents need refunds for your educations if you cant figure out this crap.



well said.


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR reduced to name calling when you cant counter the evidence of those 47 videos from the canada wants the truth site that 9/11 was an inside job and bring up griffins name when I talk about them when only like 5 of those videos are HIS videos.GOT YA.As ways.I ask you Bush dupes to address what they talk about and as always,you run off with your tail between your legs not even addressing what they talk about cause you know you cant debunk them.great way to win a debate.bye kid Im done with you.
> ...


so is Bill Clinton, Barrak Obama, and all the dems in congress except that nutcase Kucinich


----------



## Luissa (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > I saw a guy driving a truck the other day with a Ron Paul Bumper sticker and on the other side was 9/11 was an inside job bumper sticker. I laughed my ass off!
> ...


no the holocaust is not funny believing it did not exsist
is. I also think 9/11 as it's self is not funny either. Now nut jobs like yourself and Ron Paul are funny to me. Believing Bush and his team or whoever you think pulled this off wired the towers without anyone noticing they did so, then flying planes into them to cover it up, along with shooting missels at the pentagon, and some how getting another play to disappear is hilarious to me. I don't like Bush team as much as the next guy but I also know they would not got to that much trouble to start a war. Do I think they ignored warning signs, maybe. Plus I only have one copy of the Catcher and the Rye!


----------



## Terral (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Luissa:

  I have to laugh when some people come to these discussions with nothing but an empty head and &#8220;I think&#8221; testimony to boot. 



Luissa said:


> no the holocaust is not funny believing it did not exsist is. I also think 9/11 as it's self is not funny either. Now nut jobs like yourself and Ron Paul are funny to me.


 
  Begin calling people &#8216;nut jobs&#8217; when you actually have a case for something. Let&#8217;s begin right here:







  So, Luissa, what do you see in the empty hole? Please explain why I am a nut job for saying this is a picture of an empty hole:






  Watch the little video clip (link) and tell us what you see. My Flight 93 thread is here if you want to begin hauling out your pictures of Flight 93 crashed in this little empty hole. Now you can show me how a 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-ring wall going 530 miles per hour like Senor Bush says:






  Am I a nut job for saying a 100-ton Jetliner crashed here, OR your nut job for saying a 100-ton Jetliner did not? 






  There are two windows missing on the second floor and the third-floor windows about them are not broken. So where might we find &#8216;your&#8217; 100-ton Jetliner? The C-ring wall is only 220 feet away and all we have is one little hole:






  Is this where your 100-ton Jetliner came through the wall going 530 miles per hour? My Pentagon Explanation is here and Luissa is welcome to bring &#8216;your&#8217; evidence for AA77 crashing anywhere. These experts disagree with you:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]Believe Luissa or These Experts[/ame]



Luissa said:


> Believing Bush and his team or whoever you think pulled this off wired the towers without anyone noticing they did so, then flying planes into them to cover it up, along with shooting missels at the pentagon, and some how getting another play to disappear is hilarious to me.


 
  Really? Let&#8217;s look at Luissa&#8217;s Conspiracy Theory for the kind of people who really pulled off these attacks:






  Yeah, I suppose Luissa and Senor Bush have the best Conspiracy Theory . . . Let's take a good look at some Loyal Bushie DUPES (pic and pic and pic). Here is the deal for you guys coming to this Conspiracy Theory Forum with nothing but petty insults and utter stupidity: When Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld and all their little helpers turn out to be the real inside-job terrorists who murdered our fellow Americans, then those among you siding with them every damn day around here can stand with them at the Judgment and earn the very same fate. Deal? Great!

  GL with that too,

  Terral


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

we can share in the fate of Bush and Cheney?  Cool.  We'll all be rich.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

and again, terral proves he can never answer a question or post without posting two tons of BULLSHIT to go with it
and not a bit of it has anything to do with what she said, just the exact same BULLSHIT he posts to EVERY question


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks

DefenseLink News Article: Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks
> 
> DefenseLink News Article: Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks



fuck off idiot...


----------



## Luissa (Mar 30, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Luissa:
> 
> I have to laugh when some people come to these discussions with nothing but an empty head and I think testimony to boot.
> 
> ...


 Say for one second I believe you and flight 93 disappeared(I guess it went to never never land) and a missle was shot at the pentagon or a bomb was set off or whatever and the buildings were wired. Now show me the proof where it was an inside job?
In Oklahoma City the whole side of a building was destoyed by one guy, imagine if you had a whole organization like I don't know Al Queda.
There might have been lies told to us about what really happened but that does not prove it was an inside job.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck13yfbOXdQ]YouTube - ATF Given Prior Warning of Oklahoma City Bombing[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

Luissa said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Just because your in denial  about 9/11 "and other us government  conspiracys I have no doubt," doesnt mean people who dont accept the fairy tale version of the 9/11 commission report that muslims and Bin Laden were behind it means we are nutjobs.To believe in the 9/11 commission report and popular mechanics is  hilarious..To believe in the 9/11 commission report and popular mechanics version,thats implying  that the laws of physics that scientisits have gone by for thousands of years dating back to Aristophe's days no longer apply anymore and that sir issac newton is an idiot.I love it.  You got to say that the laws of conservation of momentum that scientists have gone by for centurys now no longer apply anymore to believe their report.LOL.

So Ron Paul-the ONLY candidate who was running that  believes in the constitution is funny? okay got ya.yeah lets keep on having these presidents like Clinton,Obama and Bush-Council on Foreign Relations members who will do what the CFR  asks of them to such as murdering over 3000 of their own citizens on 9/11,lets keep having evil men like THEM who dont believe in the constitution,who dont want to get rid of the IRS who steals money from you,you want to keep having men like THEM be the president and run the country? okay,got ya.great logic there.

Also,I know this will be a waste of time since you 9/11 apologists never watch these videos when challenged to debunk them.everytime I post this link nobody ever addresses these videos-PROOF they dont watch them cause they know they cant debunk them.they'll watch a few minutes of them and then stop watching and never address them since the evidence is overwhelming that explosives brought the towers down and was an inside job. so they never address them.I know you'll do the same thing.prove me wrong and watch them and debunk them.you cant.Also 
I've already explained that many times before how they were able to pull it off without noticing,I would post it again but I know you'll just ignore it like the Bush dupes always do so it would be pointless to do so.anybody who watches these videos and STILL says it wasnt an inside job,is definetely on drugs.
http://canadawantsthetruth911videos.blogspot.com


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

yea ya we know....

there were no airplanes ....unless of course there were.....

there is no way a bunch of arabs did this.....unless of course they did.....

bush and cheeny....the morons.....had the "WMDS are a slam dunk" cia wire up three buildings to free fall demo when the airplanes didn't hit them.....

all of this to invade a country and take all their oil.....based on lies from the cia that there were wmds.....

and we believe all this because there is no other possible explanation....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks
> 
> DefenseLink News Article: Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks



your using the source of a disinfo agent as proof? sorry its been debunked.thats a disinformation site with lies and propaganda.doesnt count.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

What is the average American IQ?



98 is the average, were are ranked 18th in the national ranking for average IQ behind almost every major Asian and European country. 


I believe this is the main reason that the average American accepts the the white house version of 911


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks
> ...



cool, can always tell when the other side has nothing and loses the argument....sorry if the truth hurt your case


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > Al Qaeda Operative Admits to Masterminding 9/11 Attacks
> ...


i KNEW this would happen
LOL
so predictable


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> What is the average American IQ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet most of the troofers are in a lower range of IQ
LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

Luissa said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Luissa:
> ...



Terral show that link you have of the pentagon story.that proves it there.how come you got rid of that link Terral? you really should put that one back,thats a great video. The Oklahoma city story is another fairy tale you have swallowed and fallen for.What the corporate controlled media did not report back then  was that witnesses said they saw OTHERS  running from the site WITH  Mcveigh.Mcveigh was involved no doubt, but so were others,yet the police never even tried going after the others and had no concern about them according to witnesses that were there. 

If their lying-which they obviously are,you should be asking yourself why congress isnt calling for a new investigation and why people in congress who have come out and urged a new investigation,WHY they have are no longer in congress and got fired from their jobs just for not accepting the official story.The few that did,thats what happened to them.Also,as I just posted, those 47 canada wants the truth videos DO prove that it was an inside job.prove me wrong that you wont watch them and elaborate what they talk about.btw,I dont expect you to watch them ALL in one day,just one a day or so.


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah, the govt was behind oklahoma city, too.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

i always like the shot of the big ass hole in the wall the size of a jet linner fuselage and the claim the hole is not the right size.....oh and by the way it was a small missle....wouldn't that hole be the size of a garbage can....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> i always like the shot of the big ass hole in the wall the size of a jet linner fuselage and the claim the hole is not the right size.....oh and by the way it was a small missle....wouldn't that hole be the size of a garbage can....


not only the size of the fuselage, but has divots where the wings would have hit as well


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> yeah, the govt was behind oklahoma city, too.



yep they sure were frady cat. but of course since you never do any research that doesnt fit what you want to see, you'll never be able to accept that either.You live in denial about ANY government conspiracy such as 9/11.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> The Oklahoma city story is another fairy tale you have swallowed and fallen for.*What the corporate controlled media did not report back then  was that witnesses said they saw OTHERS  running from the site WITH  Mcveigh*.Mcveigh was involved no doubt, but so were others,yet the police never even tried going after the others and had no concern about them according to witnesses that were there.



i am sure it was that sneeky cia that later wired 3 buildings to collapse when airplanes didn't hit them.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > The Oklahoma city story is another fairy tale you have swallowed and fallen for.*What the corporate controlled media did not report back then  was that witnesses said they saw OTHERS  running from the site WITH  Mcveigh*.Mcveigh was involved no doubt, but so were others,yet the police never even tried going after the others and had no concern about them according to witnesses that were there.
> ...



why do you keep going on about this nonsense that airplanes never hit the towers?nobody ever said they didnt.stop putting words in our mouths.


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, the govt was behind oklahoma city, too.
> ...



did we fake the moon landing, too?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > The Oklahoma city story is another fairy tale you have swallowed and fallen for.*What the corporate controlled media did not report back then  was that witnesses said they saw OTHERS  running from the site WITH  Mcveigh*.Mcveigh was involved no doubt, but so were others,yet the police never even tried going after the others and had no concern about them according to witnesses that were there.
> ...



maybe you should concern yourself more  with the  testimony of the witnesses.....just a thought...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, the govt was behind oklahoma city, too.
> ...


yeah, you mean, this guy?








kinda looks like THIS guy, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


because some of your troofer buddies have actually made that claim


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



no that would be moron deniers such as yourself that propagate such bullshit in a lame attempt to discredit the facts and distract from the truth


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

some people that don't believe 911 was an inside job have molested children and committed felonies...just sayin


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



what about tim himself......ye yea yea i know he is a cia shill that agreed to take the fall for the cia and even though he ran away from the buidling with all these other cia opperatives he will spend his life in prision and not say anything....


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> some people that don't believe 911 was an inside job have molested children and committed felonies...just sayin



You are absolutely correct.  What does that prove?


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



so you believe an airplane hit.... each of the towers....the pentagon and a field in the middle of nowhere....

is that correct....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


he was actually executed
rather quickly for todays standards
but i'm not saying he was CIA
lol


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



you just proved OK was an inside job.  They executed Tim so he couldn't tell the truth.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



kinda like lee harvey huh......this time the government tried him and fried him rather than send in some shill to off him.....who later got "ill" and died.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



 he was under psychiatric treatment and on psyc-drugs....he was a solider in his mind..the operatives his comrades...he wanted to die that way....in his mind...with honor


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


no, i just said it was fast
too bad they couldnt do that with the assholes like Manson


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



wouldn't he have spilled before they killed him....unless they really didn't kill him and he is living somewhere with millions on a private island....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no just shills get it that quickly your right


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no..already explained that one..he was a solider


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


if he was a shill, they wouldnt have had him executed


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



thought you said he was a shill..........


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

well shills are never safe its like being in the mafia...but dupe is probably a better word..


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



what a lucky bastard he is.


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



oh yeah, that's right.  He's living down in south america with Jim Morrison.  Alex Jones will be writing a book about it.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

you two have the minds of children....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> you two have the minds of children....


oh the irony


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> you two have the minds of children....



you mean we still view the world with wonder and we are open minded and approach all problems and issues from a variety of angles ..... rather than having preconceived cynical views on everything and are myopically set in our ways .....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

one other thing.....you keep citing the offical report being the reason you believe it was an inside job.....

so before that report was issued did you believe that arab nut jobs flew airplanes into buildings.....

or

from the moment you saw airplanes hit buildings you just knew it was an inside job......


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

no I mean as in immature.  not fully capable ..not fully developed


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> no I mean as in immature.  not fully capable ..not fully developed



ahhhhhhh .... so only fully developed brains believe ones own government is behind everything bad that happens ...... 

so an underdeveloped child's brain believes in the boogyman and your fully developed brain believes the government is the boogyman.....

thanks so much for clearing that up....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no I mean as in immature.  not fully capable ..not fully developed
> ...


sounds more like a troofer to me


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

manu, its time you and i come clean...i am breaking our vow of silence

it was manu and i, we planned the whole thing from my mother's basement while playing Civilization IV...


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> one other thing.....you keep citing the offical report being the reason you believe it was an inside job.....
> 
> so before that report was issued di you believe that arab nut jobs flew airplanes into buildings.....
> 
> ...



no I was ignorant ...it took a few years for me to see the light..my father however who was in military intelligence..and later a police detective immediately cried bullshit...no way..could our airspace be compromised to that extent ..no way intelligence would not have detected a plot of this magnitude..he was immediately convinced of at a minimum complicity and prior knowledge for political gain...I thought he was just old and jaded
even with his insight......I fell for it


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no I mean as in immature.  not fully capable ..not fully developed
> ...



no..I'm talking about the lame one liners ..retarded and irrelevant ramblings about Jim morrison etc...while we are discussing eyewitnesses to the bombing of a daycare center


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > one other thing.....you keep citing the offical report being the reason you believe it was an inside job.....
> ...



that to me is immature.  just because you and others think "no way" it couldn't happen does not mean it could not happen.  it did.  they operated in cells.  at the time our airport security wasn't even security.  and after this...remember the shoe bomber.  and tell me, what specific proof do you have that the confessions i linked you to are false?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > one other thing.....you keep citing the offical report being the reason you believe it was an inside job.....
> ...


our Intel DID detect it, but was hindered by the gorelick wall from putting the pieces together
it was a failure that happened, not something that was planned


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > one other thing.....you keep citing the offical report being the reason you believe it was an inside job.....
> ...



how about pearl harbour....

the uss cole.....

how about when the white house was set fire.....

isn't it possible that the sense of security you believe you have is what is false....that our govt is actually inept.....that a bunch of arabs could have actually done this....

in order to make your self feel secure that it could only be our own government....

i believe you all are in denial and don't want to believe life is really this tenuous....


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



thats a good point about the intel, some folks use that fact though to prove we knew about it and thus either planned it or allowed it.  funny, you can't please everyone.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> manu, its time you and i come clean...i am breaking our vow of silence
> 
> it was manu and i, we planned the whole thing from my mother's basement while playing Civilization IV...



like this childish crap for example 3000 people died how many iraqis ?..all built on lies and propaganda and with no one held accountable...ya yuk it clown boy


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > manu, its time you and i come clean...i am breaking our vow of silence
> ...



Sorry, Rosie.  We'll try to be more sensitive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> i am sure it was that sneeky cia that later wired 3 buildings to collapse when airplanes didn't hit them.....



maybe you should concern yourself more  with the  testimony of the witnesses.....just a thought...[/QUOTE]
 a very good one as well.of course the bush dupes dont want to hear it or read it since it doesnt go along with what they want to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yep.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



no or it would happen constantly...very little happens by accident


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > manu, its time you and i come clean...i am breaking our vow of silence
> ...


Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11
and no one has ever claimed they did
there were connections between saddam and al qaeda, but they were not operational connections


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > manu, its time you and i come clean...i am breaking our vow of silence
> ...



what worse than childish is you pissing on their graves by claiming their government killed them.  my story is as true as your wild ass stories.  glad you realize that spinning false tales does a diservice to those that died at the hands of muslim terrorists whose cohorts ADMITTED they did it.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


BULLSHIT
a lot of things happen by accident


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



the two towers were strcuk by airplanes yes and one was shot down in a field according to witnesses and wreckage,and Im pretty sure Eots has the same beliefs me and terral do that a missile struck the pentagan.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



another technique to link those who question 911 with a lesbian comedian..instead of patriots ..911 familys..professors and honored military men and woman...

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



fuck you you picece of crap...


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



fuck you.... you piece of crap...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGudibqPRpw]YouTube - 9/11 Truth: You're Dishonoring The Family Members[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Uh oh, Rosie's PMSing now.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


but she agrees with you


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6ElfpQ3cQ0&feature=related]YouTube - 9/11 Victims' Family Members Demand News Coverage Part 2/4[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



he must think lesbians are unpatriotic.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...




most child molesters agree with you...so


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Rosie's hitting below the belt, now.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



*no I think you try to use Rosie as a reference to intentionally try to discredit...like fox news the don't put generals or NORAD tac directors on they put Rosie's conspiracy theory..it is intentional and disiingeous and you just parrot the crap mindlessly*



*
Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *

http://patriotsquestion911.com/


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Victims' Family Members Demand News Coverage Part 2/4


gee, i wonder why the major media doesnt want to cover a bunch of numbnuts like those


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, they dont


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

oh they definitely do...murders who believe bin laden did it...crack dealers that believe bin laden did it ..every kind of scourge can be found who agrees with you


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> oh they definitely do...murders who believe bin laden did it...crack dealers that believe bin laden did it ..every kind of scourge can be found who agrees with you



are you impaired in some way we weren't aware of?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > oh they definitely do...murders who believe bin laden did it...crack dealers that believe bin laden did it ..every kind of scourge can be found who agrees with you
> ...



what are disputing the claim Rosie agrees with me and some pedophiles and crack dealers think bin laden did it and are in agreeement with...YOU ???


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> oh they definitely do...murders who believe bin laden did it...crack dealers that believe bin laden did it ..every kind of scourge can be found who agrees with you


more deflection stupidity


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



twice 

you're losing it in the face of truth....

why am i not surprised you have no evidence to counter the confessions


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


because it is nothing but a deflection
and i wouldnt exactly put rosie in with that list


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > oh they definitely do...murders who believe bin laden did it...crack dealers that believe bin laden did it ..every kind of scourge can be found who agrees with you
> ...



ya..like rosie


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



there where no confessions....except from some poor fucker they tortured for 7 years

and also confessed to crimes  that occurred while he was imprisoned


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> [B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a very good one as well.of course the bush dupes dont want to hear it or read it since it doesnt go along with what they want to see.[/QUOTE]

to funny....eots didn't say that i did....all yall are smearing your own people....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



chaos theory would tend to prove you wrong....i think you give your govt too much credit.....they can't even figure out how to steal oil properly.....none of these grand conspiracies ever seem to work out....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > [B said:
> ...





> maybe you should concern yourself more  with the  testimony of the witnesses.....just a thought



he was talking about this statement....duh


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



a missle shot down the one in the middle of no where.....where did the plane and the people go.....

the missle hit the pentagon and made a hole the size of of a 757....type of missle....where did the plane and the people go.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...






[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru-tHX9Iwzg]YouTube - Conspiracy Quotes[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




is it possible that both the pentagon plane and the the middle of nowhere plane were both intercepted and both took missles up the engines which would vaporize the thengines and the planes and explaine the hole with no wings and the crash with scattered debris and the offical report "cover up".... is that possible....

or is it only possible that planes and people disapeared and that it was all a govt plot....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



as long as you don't count bin laden or any of his videotape buddies......then ya...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


well, who ever that guy is he is wrong, they recovered all the planes engines
they didn't "disappear"


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



ah yes the un.....yet another group of brilliant people with a long list of successful operations......


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



bullshit.....those reports have all been discredited.......wait for it.......


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


oh, i know
yet we have photos of engines at and IN the pentagon


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



those are not the real engines....eye witnesses have said there were no engines......wait for it.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

the real question is why are all the flight wreckage and video tapes classified..and where are the flight data recorders and what does that evidence show...and what about the eyewitness testimony of pentagon employees including x-fighter pilots that tell a different story of the events...should it not be examined...wheres the investigation ?


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. *

Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 


Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; 

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230; 

As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> the real question is why are all the flight wreckage and video tapes classified..and where are the flight data recorders and what does that evidence show...and what about the eyewitness testimony of pentagon employees including x-fighter pilots that tell a different story of the events...should it not be examined...wheres the investigation ?



how do those questions allow you to jump to the us government did it.....isn't it possible that towllheads did it an our govt was too inept to stop it.....sure they may have shot dwon two of the jets which the don't want to talk about.....but come on....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the real question is why are all the flight wreckage and video tapes classified..and where are the flight data recorders and what does that evidence show...and what about the eyewitness testimony of pentagon employees including x-fighter pilots that tell a different story of the events...should it not be examined...wheres the investigation ?
> ...


nd i would agree that if anything, the government is trying to cover up just how inept they were in this matter
THAT is, no doubt, possible


Nixon had to resign or face possible impreachment
not for the watergate breakin, but for his attempts to cover up for those that actually did it


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the real question is why are all the flight wreckage and video tapes classified..and where are the flight data recorders and what does that evidence show...and what about the eyewitness testimony of pentagon employees including x-fighter pilots that tell a different story of the events...should it not be examined...wheres the investigation ?
> ...



well I am glad you have come this far...but no I absolutely do not believe all of the multiple ignored prior warnings where a result of ineptness nor do some of those who gave these warnings..and it does not explain the many problems with the forensic evidence..or why everyone from nist to the 911 commission has complained about the information and evidence they require to not be forthcoming...this is not Rosie saying this these are x-members of NIST and the 911 commission  ..some bold enough to say cover-up..others simply information from the government was not forthcoming and the commission inadequate and compromised


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



i was here before i met you......sorry but sometimes it is better if you just don't know everything......but to jump to well since it all doesn't make sense to you then it must be the government is quite a leap.....quite a leap indeed considering the historical ineptitude of the us government.....thank god stalin, hoirohito, bismark hitler and musilini were the opposistion.....now the chinese should be someone you should be worried about.....they have their population under control...have resources a labour force and finacail leverage on the rest of the world and have not engaged in conventional war of signifiigance in over over 60 years.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

*Peter Rundlet, Counsel for the 9/11 Commission &#8211; Former Associate Counsel to President Clinton.  Former White House Fellow, serving in the Office of the Chief of Staff to President Clinton.  Former Vice President for National Security and International Affairs, Center for American Progress*. 

Currently Director of Policy and Government Relations for Humanity United, an independent grantmaking organization committed to building a world where modern-day slavery and mass atrocities are no longer possible. 
Essay 9/30/06: "A mixture of shock, anger, and sadness overcame me when I read about revelations in Bob Woodward&#8217;s new book about a special surprise visit that George Tenet and his counterterrorism chief Cofer Black made to Condi Rice, also on July 10, 2001 ... 

If true, it is shocking that the administration failed to heed such an overwhelming alert from the two officials in the best position to know. Many, many questions need to be asked and answered about this revelation &#8212; questions that the 9/11 Commission would have asked, had the Commission been told about this significant meeting. Suspiciously, the Commissioners and the staff investigating the administration&#8217;s actions prior to 9/11 were never informed of the meeting. 


*Thomas H. Kean, Chairman, 9/11 Commission &#8211; Former Governor of New Jersey 1982 - 1990.  Also served for 10 years in the New Jersey Assembly.  Currently President of Drew University. *

Stonewalled by the CIA by Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton New York Times article 1/2/08: "More than five years ago, Congress and President Bush created the 9/11 commission. The goal was to provide the American people with the fullest possible account of the &#8220;facts and circumstances relating to the terrorist attacks of Sept. 11, 2001&#8221; &#8212; and to offer recommendations to prevent future attacks. Soon after its creation, the president&#8217;s chief of staff directed all executive branch agencies to cooperate with the commission. 

The commission&#8217;s mandate was sweeping and it explicitly included the intelligence agencies. But the recent revelations that the C.I.A. destroyed videotaped interrogations of Qaeda operatives leads us to conclude that the agency failed to respond to our lawful requests for information about the 9/11 plot. Those who knew about those videotapes &#8212; and did not tell us about them &#8212; obstructed our investigation. 




*Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation*



"I have over 35 years of fire research in my experience. I worked in the fire program at NIST for 19 years, leaving as a division chief. I have been at the University of Maryland since. I am a founding member and past-Chair of the International Association for Fire Safety Science&#8212;the principal world forum for fire research. ... 

"All of these have been submitted to NIST, but never acknowledged or answered. I will list some of these. 

1. Why is not the design process of assigning fire protection to the WTC towers fully called out for fault? ... 

2. Why were not alternative collapse hypotheses investigated and discussed as NIST had stated repeatedly that they would do? ... 


3. Spoliation of a fire scene is a basis for destroying a legal case in an investigation. Most of the steel was discarded, although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure are corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have. Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error? 

4. NIST used computer models that they said have never been used in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. But the validation of these modeling results is in question. Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. 

5. Testing by NIST has been inconclusive. Although they have done fire tests of the scale of several work stations, a replicate test of at least & [sic] of a WTC floor would have been of considerable value. Why was this not done? ... 

6. The critical collapse of WTC 7 is relegated to a secondary role, as its findings will not be complete for yet another year. It was clear at the last NIST Advisory Panel meeting in September [2005] that this date may not be realistic, as NIST has not demonstrated progress here. Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?" 


OpEdNews » Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> *Peter Rundlet, Counsel for the 9/11 Commission  Former Associate Counsel to President Clinton.  Former White House Fellow, serving in the Office of the Chief of Staff to President Clinton.  Former Vice President for National Security and International Affairs, Center for American Progress*.
> 
> Currently Director of Policy and Government Relations for Humanity United, an independent grantmaking organization committed to building a world where modern-day slavery and mass atrocities are no longer possible.
> Essay 9/30/06: "A mixture of shock, anger, and sadness overcame me when I read about revelations in Bob Woodwards new book about a special surprise visit that George Tenet and his counterterrorism chief Cofer Black made to Condi Rice, also on July 10, 2001 ...
> ...



yawn.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> *Peter Rundlet, Counsel for the 9/11 Commission  Former Associate Counsel to President Clinton.  Former White House Fellow, serving in the Office of the Chief of Staff to President Clinton.  Former Vice President for National Security and International Affairs, Center for American Progress*.
> 
> Currently Director of Policy and Government Relations for Humanity United, an independent grantmaking organization committed to building a world where modern-day slavery and mass atrocities are no longer possible.
> Essay 9/30/06: "A mixture of shock, anger, and sadness overcame me when I read about revelations in Bob Woodwards new book about a special surprise visit that George Tenet and his counterterrorism chief Cofer Black made to Condi Rice, also on July 10, 2001 ...
> ...



the first guy says our govt was inept.....

the second is mad cuz the cia won't tell them everything....

the third doesn't like how the tests were run.....

yep...the government did it.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Peter Rundlet, Counsel for the 9/11 Commission  Former Associate Counsel to President Clinton.  Former White House Fellow, serving in the Office of the Chief of Staff to President Clinton.  Former Vice President for National Security and International Affairs, Center for American Progress*.
> ...



and this is the definitive report on 911...this is the holy bible ..this and PM magazine
and you don't see the problem with divecons and Elvis in one breath holding up the  flawed conclusions of NIST report with blind faith ...when the x-director himself feels its totally flawed and not conclusive....if that's the case  ..then there is still no real investigation of the wtc collapse......


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



i thought there have been tons of studies and investigations.....


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



those don't count, because none of them said what eots wanted them to.


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



tell me, after manu and i planned and executed 9/11 while playing civ iv, what is out next goal?  only your great mind can figure it out and stop us.....

times a wastin...


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



hush up..........


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



indeed..but there needs to be a credible and respected panel that is given full disclosure of all the forensic evidence... subpoena powers  and testimony from witnesses under oath...etc..


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



huh huh ...yuk yuk...what a driveling idiot...


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



why......


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



because a crime has been committed..the crime of mass murder and this is how we investigate and prosecute crimes in america....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it was an act of war.....

you see you believe our government is evil and smart and capable of pulling off 911.......whereas i believe our government is inept and incompetent and not capable of paying their taxes......


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



that's an assumption...just the facts..that's how you investigate a crime..it was hijacking and murder... carried out by the individuals involved and not done in the name of a country or flag or carried out by a governments military...it was a crime...not a act of war..that's propaganda... newspeak


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



osama declared war and claimed responsibilty....act of war.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



osama is not the leader of any country or Arny and is on the FBI most wanted list as a .criminal...and one unverified ALL-CIA-DUH...Video tape does not make a act of war
the Cole was not called a act of war....stop bullshitting...it was a crime that has not been investigated in the manner a crime should be investigated...and if you cat see that you are indeed stupid or disingenuous in a desire for justice..or in some kind of unconscious  denial


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



is the leader of an army of freedom fighters.....and he declared war on the us and has been attacking us interests for years....sure it may be a crime...doesn't change that he and his band of merry men did it and our govt was too inept to stop any of it.....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


except we didnt do that


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



Or to investigate or prosecute as well..apparently...seems the only thing you have any faith in is bin laden


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it was an act of war, in the name of allah and jihad.  those that carried out understood it to be exactly war.  fools like you want to water that down.


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



i have faith that bin laden and his boys have been fight the crusades against the west since well the crusades.....

you believe they are too inept.....i don't underestimate them....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the USS Cole attack SHOULD have been called an act of war


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



handn't bin laden declared war on clinton by then......


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...




I like how divecon thinks just saying i.. yes it is....or no it isnt ...is some form of intelligent debate or discussion...but fine ok.....YES YOU DID..ok now you say..no i didn't....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



form the man that dismiss people with fuck you idiot.....


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



ya and Reagan declared it on drugs...and walmart on high prices...so what


----------



## Yurt (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



fuck you piece of crap


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 30, 2009)

Why do you guys waste time with a delusional paranoid? He needs medication and therapy.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no..no..fuck you....simple simon


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 30, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Why do you guys waste time with a delusional paranoid? He needs medication and therapy.



who would you like us to play with.....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yup


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


please show me any post where i have praised either of those reports?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Why do you guys waste time with a delusional paranoid? He needs medication and therapy.


mocking them is fun


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Why do you guys waste time with a delusional paranoid? He needs medication and therapy.



why do you constantly try to project you mental illness and weakness on to me ...why would i need poisons medications and therapy..to improve my excellent relationships.. to increase my already happy abundant life...medication and therapy are for people that struggle with relationships dark moods unhappiness..unemployable etc and none of this is or ever will be me...so get over it already fuck wad


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you guys waste time with a delusional paranoid? He needs medication and therapy.
> ...



careful, dive.  rosie might sit on you.


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you claim to know the facts of 911 and that the events happened as presented and that came directly from the 911 commission report and the NIST report


----------



## eots (Mar 30, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



shit like that..makes it very clear your beat...you haven't got what it takes to debate me..your just not very bright,,even when its something as simple as making little jokes ...they are not funny,,,because they are not intelligent..they are on the level of a 12 yr old


----------



## elvis (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



yeah that's what it is, dipshit.  has nothing to do with the fact I don't want to waste my time educating some brainwashed moron who, no matter how much evidence contradicts his view, will keep clinging to the same horseshit.   so lighten up, Rosie.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are again lying
i have never supported the 9/11 commission and have constantly stated i think it was a waste of tax payer money and nothing but a political CYA

and you pointed out things the NIST said that i have completely disagreed with
so, you are LYING


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 30, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you guys waste time with a delusional paranoid? He needs medication and therapy.
> ...


well, he's right
you DO need therapy
you clearly need SOMETHING


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



ya you agree with the certified mental patient..why is that not a surprise..this shit has no place in this discussion and the real irony is its a man who suffers from delusions and paranoia that keeps inapropriatly injecting it in to the discussion


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


i didnt agree with you


LOL


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


 
oh so your one of those diveconspiracist...you  have your very own theory a kind of pm magazine.. fema..nisty kinda  hybrid thing ..depending on what day it is I suppose please tellus more of the diveconspiracy


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no you jumped on RGS bandwagon of projecting his mental illness on to others ......lol
so what kind of psych-drug or antidepressant are you on divecon...lol


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


none, but you NEED some


----------



## Yurt (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



right....like telling me no less than 3 times

fuck you piece of crap...


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



but you are a piece of crap..saying I am pissing on the victims and their family's...a total piece of garbage...


----------



## Godboy (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




...but you are pissing on them when you spread your lies. 

I feel sorry for your children Eots. Its not fair that they were forced into your delusional world. I shudder to think about all the lies you tell them on a regular basis. You telling your children that 9/11 was an inside job, is just as bad as when neo-nazis teach their children the Holocaust never happened. Its absolutely tragic and it will not serve them well in life.

You think you get beat up here on these boards? Just wait until one of your kids brings up one of your crackpot stories during history class at school. Thats a great way to instantly become the weird kid at school, which doesnt exactly help build self esteem. I would imagine you dont care about that though, and your conspiracy will likely take precedence over your childs well being.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

Without reading opinions, it looks like Dive and Eots have the biggest hardon's regarding this subject.  Are they the types that know government is evil/corrupt but too gullable to understand that yes, they can be this sinister?  

Dick Cheney is the devel.  This guy doesn't follow any of the rules.  He's even out bashing Obama.  No former President bashes a sitting president, let alone his VP.  

But just like while he was in office, Cheney doesn't follow any rules.

The mother fucker not only planned 9-11, he's the one that sent out the anthrax.  

Look who got sent anthrax.  Hastert & Leahy.  Two Dems who were fighing the Patroit Act.  

Coincidence?  Only if you are a fool.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Without reading opinions, it looks like Dive and Eots have the biggest hardon's regarding this subject. Are they the types that know government is evil/corrupt but too gullable to understand that yes, they can be this sinister?
> 
> Dick Cheney is the devel. This guy doesn't follow any of the rules. He's even out bashing Obama. No former President bashes a sitting president, let alone his VP.
> 
> ...


Hastert is a republican
LOL


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Hasterthttp://www.house.gov/hastert/


----------



## Yurt (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



but, but, but....i know you are but what am i....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Without reading opinions, it looks like Dive and Eots have the biggest hardon's regarding this subject. Are they the types that know government is evil/corrupt but too gullable to understand that yes, they can be this sinister?
> ...



I know he is a Republican.  He was the one that lost his job because he was protecting Mark Foley.  Remember Mark Foley, the anti gay Republican who was trying to fuck underage boys who went to Washington to work as Pages?  Remember he got caught when he first got into politics and the GOP back then covered it up so Mark Foley could continue to fuck underaged boys for another 20 plus years.  

And Hastert knew Foley was emailing underaged boys and he didn't say anything because winning in 2006 was more important than children's safety.

Yes, I know who Hastert is.

The point is, you Bush defenders forget all the details of what went down in 2000 and 2004.  You are tryign to re write history.

When it is all said and done, it is obvious that the GOP committed election fraud, but they got away with it.  They even got away with it in 2004 because all of the US Attorney's were Bush appontees and the GOP controlled all 3 houses.

And they tried it again in 2006 & 2008, but we were ready for them.  And we had such a big turn out, they couldn't steal it again in 2008.  Whey else were the GOP so hell bent on supressing voter turn out?  Because if it was close, they could steal it again.


----------



## Terral (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Luissa:



Luissa said:


> Say for one second I believe you and flight 93 disappeared (I guess it went to never never land) and a missile was shot at the pentagon or a bomb was set off or whatever and the buildings were wired. Now show me the proof where it was an inside job?


 
  Okay. That is easy: 







  This empty field is where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed on 9/11. Let&#8217;s examine the evidence more closely:






  We can see the same empty hole in the same empty field that &#8216;you&#8217; say &#8220;went into never never land,&#8221; just like Senor Bush and company. 






  Here is a closer look at the workers all standing around the little empty hole . . .






  . . . that still has unburned grass growing on all the inclines like we can also see in the 4/20/1994 pictures of this same grass-filled empty hole (pic). Now I can show you pictures of this EMPTY HOLE (pic and pic and pic) all day long, but this is the point in our discussion that &#8216;you&#8217; begin showing us one reason to believe the Official Cover Story LIE that a real 100-ton Jetliner (pic) crashed into this empty hole. The *&#8220;Inside-job Conspiracy&#8221; *becomes evident by the fact that *the Gov&#8217;t has been LYING from the very beginning* &#8216;and&#8217; you have no evidence to prop up &#8216;their&#8217; silly 9/11 explanation. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60"]Bush Is LYING![/ame]



Okay, so tell everyone the reason why Senor Bush is obviously LYING about 9/11??? (These people know!)  The next time you come to this fine USMessageBoard to begin hurling insults about nut jobs, then I hope you have at least one picture of Flight 93 crashed where 'you' and the Gov't says that happened in this little empty hole . . . 



  GL,

  Terral


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

Louissa can't understand that this inside job was well thought out and the culprits covered their tracks.  

And she won't believe it until Cheney admits it.

Heck, I bet she would even accept his explaination.  He would probably give the collateral damage or necessary evil arguments.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Louissa can't understand that this inside job was well thought out and the culprits covered their tracks.
> 
> And she won't believe it until Cheney admits it.
> 
> Heck, I bet she would even accept his explaination.  He would probably give the collateral damage or necessary evil arguments.


yeah, shes such a bush/cheney fan
LOL


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

wow that whole left /right charade works on divecion like a charm ..he will never know the truth because he so convinced they are two rival forces


----------



## Toro (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, and I'm a Bush lover.

The only foiler theory that is plausible is that the government shot down the Flight 93 jet.  If the government had reason to believe that the plane might be used as a bomb that could kill thousands of people - as the other three planes did - then shooting the plane down may have been the least worst option.

Of course, the foilers who argue that Flight 93 was shot down seem to not understand the illogic of their argument.  If the government was behind 9/11 and allowed three planes to hit their targets (or two planes or one plane or whatever weird theory any particular conspiracist is arguing), why would they shoot down a plane?  Why would they not allow it to hit its intended target?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> wow that whole left /right charade works on divecion like a charm ..he will never know the truth because he so convinced they are two rival forces



It is funny that guys like Dive force me to admit that the Dems aren't innocent, but yet they continue on arguing as if the GOP are any better or any different.

Especially when the GOP are clearly the party that bent over farthest for the rich.  Who fights to lower their taxes?  The GOP.  Who fights to break unions?  The GOP.  

So yes Dodd did cave on taking away the bonus' to the executives, but don't forget how CEO pay went up while labor wages went down, on the GOP's watch.  

Yes Obama did give tele coms immunity and yes Hillary did vote to go to war in Iraq, but those are two GOP initiatives.

So everything Dive says against the Dems, he seems to give the GOP a pass on those very same things.

Which tells me Dive doesn't really give a rats ass about those issues.  Its something else.  Since we know he isn't rich enough to be a Republican, it  must be God Gays and Guns that draws him to the GOP.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

ggod question toro but a much better one is why cant any  crash investgative team see the forensic evidence or see the flight data..video tapes from the pentagon...why is there not wittness testomony under oath..have you read the 911 ommision report ?...why is this the only explanation we have for the events of 911 still...these are much better questions


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

Toro said:


> Yeah, and I'm a Bush lover.
> 
> The only foiler theory that is plausible is that the government shot down the Flight 93 jet.  If the government had reason to believe that the plane might be used as a bomb that could kill thousands of people - as the other three planes did - then shooting the plane down may have been the least worst option.
> 
> Of course, the foilers who argue that Flight 93 was shot down seem to not understand the illogic of their argument.  If the government was behind 9/11 and allowed three planes to hit their targets (or two planes or one plane or whatever weird theory any particular conspiracist is arguing), why would they shoot down a plane?  Why would they not allow it to hit its intended target?



Because they weren't involved to that extent.  They knew planes might be used, so Cheney had control of NORAD months before 9-11.  

That way at least one plane would reach its target.  

Because if NORAD had control of NORAD, not one plane would have reached their target.

If you ask me, the fact that the Pentagon was reached is a huge embarrassment to the Bush Administration.  

Basically, if a couple of Russian fighter jets flew over here and started shooting up the USA, it'd take an hour to even get an American fighter jet up in the air?

REALLY?  How fucking utterly pathetic.

People who say, "we haven't been attacked since", are fucking ignorant and pathetic.  It shows they don't know what the fuck they are talking about.  Just swallow Rush Limpballs gizum without hesitation.


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and I'm a Bush lover.
> ...



yeah cause everyone who discounts the troothers' theories is in bed with Rush.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 31, 2009)

Toro said:


> Yeah, and I'm a Bush lover.
> 
> The only foiler theory that is plausible is that the government shot down the Flight 93 jet.  If the government had reason to believe that the plane might be used as a bomb that could kill thousands of people - as the other three planes did - then shooting the plane down may have been the least worst option.
> 
> Of course, the foilers who argue that Flight 93 was shot down seem to not understand the illogic of their argument.  If the government was behind 9/11 and allowed three planes to hit their targets (or two planes or one plane or whatever weird theory any particular conspiracist is arguing), why would they shoot down a plane?  Why would they not allow it to hit its intended target?


I was called a Bush Lover by I think Terral a few pages back. That was a first!


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

all irrelevant...911 was an inside job...the 911 commission report a cover-up...the NIST report..a cover-up
it was at allowed to happen and covertly assisted..criminals..a mafia have seized control of our political 
process ...the media   and our economic and monetary systems


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> all irrelevant...911 was an inside job...the 911 commission report a cover-up...the NIST report..a cover-up
> it was at allowed to happen and covertly assisted..criminals..a mafia have seized control of our political
> process ...the media   and our economic and monetary systems



the cover up is that the government is not capable of protecting you.....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

Toro said:


> Yeah, and I'm a Bush lover.
> 
> The only foiler theory that is plausible is that the government shot down the Flight 93 jet.  If the government had reason to believe that the plane might be used as a bomb that could kill thousands of people - as the other three planes did - then shooting the plane down may have been the least worst option.
> 
> Of course, the foilers who argue that Flight 93 was shot down seem to not understand the illogic of their argument.  If the government was behind 9/11 and allowed three planes to hit their targets (or two planes or one plane or whatever weird theory any particular conspiracist is arguing), why would they shoot down a plane?  Why would they not allow it to hit its intended target?



to create heroes that fought off the evil arabs......


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and I'm a Bush lover.
> ...



hang there a minute.....are you saying the arabs flew a plane into the pentagon....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



*I don't  know..they wont release any evidence for a crash investigation or video of the event
there are many very credible experts that have major problems with the the white house version of the pentagon crash and they seem very well reasoned..there are multiple possibilities...the cover-up however is without question...*






*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. *
Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 
Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; 

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230; 

As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001 




*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department,* James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001). 

Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

*It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *

There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ... 

I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident. 

*The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight*.  

*The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ... *

More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day." 




*Major Douglas Rokke, PhD, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former Director U.S. Army Depleted Uranium Project.  30-year Army career. *

*Article 8/19/05: Regarding the impact at the Pentagon on 9/11/2001 "When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectile's impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile.  And when you look at the damage, it was obviously a missile."* Jeff Rense Program 


Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I don't know.  All I know is that you have been given more than enough evidence to suggest a cover up. 

And that alone should bother you.  But you are a typical sherson.  Sheeple.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > all irrelevant...911 was an inside job...the 911 commission report a cover-up...the NIST report..a cover-up
> ...



Oh, here comes the typical, "we have to keep some of the information private because it could make us weaker in the terrorists eyes."

Trust me, they know.

They also know better than to try to hyjack airplanes and try to fly them into buildings, unless of course this was an inside job, and then.....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOtnvXMsWOo]YouTube - Major General Stubblebine speaks out against 911 fraud[/ame]


*
Major General Stubblebine ) &#8211; Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career. 

Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame*. 


Video 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Army&#8217;s Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, &#8216;The plane does not fit in that hole&#8217;. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?" http://www.und


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



no that is not it at all.....the government is not capable of protecting you....they failed.....we were attacked......you don't want to belive that so you blame them for the attack which would prove that they are strong....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



wow did you stay up all night dreaming up that little theory....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



I know that terrorists could get away with a 9-11 type attack.  What the terrorists did wasn't impossible, especially before 9-11.  

But it could have been avoided, had Bush just told the airlines that terrorists were planning to hyjack airplanes.  

The fact that they didn't even do that makes me wonder.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > wow that whole left /right charade works on divecion like a charm ..he will never know the truth because he so convinced they are two rival forces
> ...


again, bobo, you remain unimpressive
i guess you've missed my "pissed off at the GOP" rants i've done
show how fucking LITTLE you know


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Mar 31, 2009)

Look guys all you are doing is quoting "hear say."

Thats why 9/11 topic are a waste of time.

I do appreciate the people that want a change but instead of changing the world in the last 7 years all that has been done is a bunch of talking that has gone no where. 

Wake up already. 

This is only another tread mill.

Get off of it.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Look guys all you are doing is quoting "hear say."
> 
> Thats why 9/11 topic are a waste of time.
> 
> ...



ya...I DONT THINK SO ...a crime..the crime of mass murder has been committed...and the pursuit of justice..is never a waste of time..it is a duty..there is no statute of limitations on murder...these people where real...sons.. daughter.. mothers ..fathers etc...do you think that 8 yrs passing is enough for them to say..finding the murders of their loved ones is at this point is ....a waste of time....


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



so you agree it is possible the terrorists that calimed credit for the attack committed the attack....

but in the next breath you say it was the us government.....

how long would it take to plan and organize such an attack....

why didn't clinton tell them....tennant and clarke claim to have known and claim to have told condi during the transfer of power.....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



its possible but far more likely that the cell responsible for the attacks where killed in the attack its self ...set up and guided in their plot by interest within our government
there are many possibility's on these details..this is the reason a real criminal investigation isequired....these questions should not be the subject of speculation


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



i like how you jump in to defend 911 when he briar patches himself....

how long would it take to recruit, train and set up such a cell....and plan such an operation.....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

it is a on going process..many years in the making it makes no diffrence who is in office ..the real power structure remains in place..you dot have to belive me.... just ask kennedy



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaaUC8Mtjw4]YouTube - John F Kennedy - Secret society speech[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYRe2Hr5Iu8]YouTube - 9/11 ACI - Al Qaeda- A CIA Invention[/ame]


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> it is a on going process..many years in the making it makes no diffrence who is in office ..the real power structure remains in place..you dot have to belive me.... just ask kennedy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so why does everyone blame bush......


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > it is a on going process..many years in the making it makes no diffrence who is in office ..the real power structure remains in place..you dot have to belive me.... just ask kennedy
> ...



well for one the process was accelerated under his watch..and because many are still caught up in the illusion that a two party democratically elected system exsist


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




really....accelerated.......ya there weren't any freedom fighter attacks till 01.....you guys are so disingenuous


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



excuse me but i don't get your point at all...there where many covert and false flag operations throughout the past decades but under the bush administration it became bolder than ever..and now that continues with Obama in the march toward a new world order


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


no no no

man made disasters is the new key phrase


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


REALLY???

what other false flag ops were carried out in the last several decades


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

History of American false flag operations



The leaders of smaller and less industrialised nations are not madmen (whatever

the media claims). They also are generally better informed than their citizens.

In a war an attacker does not need equal forces compared to the enemy &#8211;attacker

needs  a 5-fold local superiority, or better. No one begins wars without very definite
objects and a quick victory in sight. If a war with more even military balance erupts,
someone has been mislead and walked into a trap (usually arranged by third party).


History of American false flag operations


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



letting the japs hit pearl harbour was pretty bold.....letting the nazis kill the jews was pretty bold......letting pol pot kill millions was pretty bold.....letting stalin kill millions was pretty bold.......invading cuba was pretty bold......invading korea was pretty bold......invading the balkans was pretty bold......letting the rawandans kill millions was pretty bold.......letting the israelis pin down the arabs is pretty bold.....

somehow i don't see the chinese and russians going along with all this......your country is much weaker than you think it is.....because if they were all that you say.....you would be dead....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



all in good time....


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> History of American false flag operations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a load of CRAP
sheeesh do you really believe all this stuff you link to?


----------



## manu1959 (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



all i can say is you have more faith in these folks than i do.....i guess it is possible they are dumb like a fox......but it is not likely.....all you have to do as look at a police forces inability to stop crime....yea yea i know it is all part of the plan all the criminals are actually plants design to kepp the population in need of some one to pick up the bodies.....


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

its just the facts..educate yourself..if you cant heer the truth in this video...your lost..if you just refuse to listen...your a loser


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN595MYi7wY]YouTube - Synthetic Terror and False Flag Operations[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> its just the facts..educate yourself
> 
> 
> YouTube - Synthetic Terror and False Flag Operations



Is Charlie Sheen in that one?


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > its just the facts..educate yourself
> ...



 your jokes are not funny..lol and lack any wit or intelegence...lol...and the reality is this conversation is beyond your ability's or comprehension and this garbage is all you are capable of contributing..it is clearly beyond your scope of intellect..lol..lol


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 yet you laughed

and what you post is garbage


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Oh. Sorry, Rosie.  I forgot to use the reasoning that says because Marvin Bush worked for the security co. that the wtc hired, it means his brother blew up the towers.  As soon as I regress to using that kind of logic, I'll have your scope of intellect.  I figure I'll have to be at least 95 years old to regress to that level of mental acuity, though.  At that point, we can probably have a good convo.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

the laughs..lol where sacasim..lol ...   good rebuttal shit for brains ...well you sure proved with facts that the U.S government has not engaged in false flag operation or nefarious covert operations..even tho many of them are now declassified and in not in dispute


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> the laughs..lol where sacasim..lol ...   good rebuttal shit for brains ...well you sure proved with facts that the U.S government has not engaged in false flag operation or nefarious covert operations..even tho many of them are now declassified and in not in dispute



I have never said the govt never committed false flag ops.  Just that they didn't on 9/11. 

You lose again, Rosie.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the laughs..lol where sacasim..lol ...   good rebuttal shit for brains ...well you sure proved with facts that the U.S government has not engaged in false flag operation or nefarious covert operations..even tho many of them are now declassified and in not in dispute
> ...



well gay guy who thinks bin laden did it..why do you not feel dispite the evidence that there was no U.S involvement in 911


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

*did you know that some of those believers of the white house version of 911 are coke heads and criminals...its true typical ..of these whack job 911 commission believers...*


Air marshals face smuggling charges
Pair arrested after allegedly agreeing to transport cocaine
From Kelli Arena and Kevin Bohn
CNN

 WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Two federal air marshals are facing drug charges after allegedly agreeing to smuggle cocaine from a man who turned out to be a government witness, the U.S. attorney's office in Houston, Texas, announced Monday.

Shawn Ray Nguyen, 38, and Burlie Sholar, 32, were arrested Thursday after allegedly receiving 15 kilograms of cocaine and $15,000 cash delivered to Nguyen's home and agreeing to take the drugs on a plane, prosecutors said in court papers.

CNN.com - Air marshals face smuggling charges - Feb 14, 2006


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> *did you know that some of those 911 troofers are coke heads and criminals...its true typical ..of these whack job 911 Troofers...*


the underlined is a fixor


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *did you know that some of those 911 troofers are coke heads and criminals...its true typical ..of these whack job 911 Troofers...*
> ...



got a link for that ??


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Even if I were gay, it wouldn't change the fact that bin laden did it.


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



law of probabilities.


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


got a link for yours?


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


the general statement he made works BOTH ways


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

*911 whack job commission believers are also pimps and whore mongers...fact*


Homeland security Officer Arrested after Prostitution Raid, Was Aiding Human Traffickers

CLOSE [X] Nice job protecting our border! Jay Leno mentioned this in his monologue last night and I could not believe it! Funny thing is, this Buffalo News story is the ONLY reference I found.It's not on local television,they only mention arresting Chinese nationals for human trafficking. 



When federal agents raided local massage parlors last month, they were shocked More.. to find a Department of Homeland Security law enforcement officer?s gun and uniform in an apartment linked to one of the parlors. 

LiveLeak.com - Homeland security Officer Arrested after Prostitution Raid, Was Aiding Human Traffickers


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yassir.


----------



## elvis (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> *911 whack job commission believers are also pimps and whore mongers...fact*
> 
> 
> Homeland security Officer Arrested after Prostitution Raid, Was Aiding Human Traffickers
> ...



I'm actually in agreement with eots on part of this.  given that the 911 commission was made of politicians, they probably are whore mongers.


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



sure do...


CNN.com - Air marshals face smuggling charges - Feb 14, 2006

BREAKING NEWS: U.S. Air Marshals arrested in droves - General News


BREAKING NEWS: U.S. Air Marshals arrested in droves - General News


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *911 whack job commission believers are also pimps and whore mongers...fact*
> ...


yup
that i have no doubt on
and i have never supported the 9/11 commission 
not once
i've always said it was nothing but a waste of tax payer money and a political CYA


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and how do you know those guys arent troofers?


----------



## eots (Mar 31, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *911 whack job commission believers are also pimps and whore mongers...fact*
> ...



wow...common ground


----------



## DiveCon (Mar 31, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


clearly he isnt a 9/11 commission believer either

maybe you morons should stop using that lame line


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> Uknow_me72 said:
> 
> 
> > Look guys all you are doing is quoting "hear say."
> ...





Since then what has changed? Nothing. So tell me, what is all your hard work doing for you?

Don't give me the sob stories I know them.

It's time to stop crying and strap up those boots. 

Sometimes it comes to when you beat a dead horse so much you forget that it was a horse.



These people will never be tried in court under the current system we especially if they did it.

Stop being ignorant to that fact. Even if they did those people have families also. 

So what is an eye for an eye?

Don't be like them, let the dead move on. Holding on to it will do nothing.

All I am saying to you is that the tread mill isn't stopping EOTS take your victory and move on before it becomes a loss and the next 9/11 happens.

Wasting time on the past doesn't plan for the future.

It only takes 1 second for someone to understand the facts. I think we all understand already.

WE understand that we really don't know who or what was involved because we were not in the operation.

So all we have is "hear say".

You have no solution and no next move, what is next? and then after that?

What do you want to accomplish?


I mean giving people information with nothing to do with it is just a waste of time.


Like finding an instruction books let that you can't read. It's useless. It is just mumbo jumbo.


So what's next? Being Stagnant is a lose. 


This is all my opinion on the subject and why it is a waste of time, there are no further steps and if it is as you say it is, then how can you trust their system to deliver proper justice.

You can't.



I didn't pick a fight with you, but as a fellow human I have to slap you upside the head to make you look again.


PROGRESSION OR FAIL - EOTS.

That is a universal law nothing I made up. Its part of the universal law of the Survival of the Fittest. 



I appreciate Truth Seekers but I can't get on a boat that won't float.


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

well I wholly disagree with you...no surrender no retreat..

remember.. remember the 11th of Sept  the gun powder treason and plot
I can see no reason.. why the gunpowder treason
should  ever be forgot.....


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

look at how quickly the fuel is burned up in this initial fire ball then it turns to mostly smoke....
oh and don't forget however the hijackers pass port and bandanna survived this and they found it...no flight data recorders how ever....but there are firemen and first responders who say they did see officials remove the black boxes ..but hell they got to speak their piece on youtube;;;so why would we want to investigate their claim or get their testimony under oath

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Qu6eyyr4c]YouTube - Never before seen Video of WTC 9/11 attack[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_RbtEkjqIU]YouTube - Dan Rather Says Flight Recorder RECOVERED From Ground Zero[/ame]
....


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7Mf9j8co70&feature=related]YouTube - Little man vs big machine[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



that's right..your diveconspiratist..a popular mechanics.. nisty ..911 commission 
...hybrid of denial....my mistake


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> look at how quickly the fuel is burned up in this initial fire ball then it turns to mostly smoke....
> oh and don't forget however the hijackers pass port and bandanna survived this and they found it...no flight data recorders how ever....but there are firemen and first responders who say they did see officials remove the black boxes ..but hell they got to speak their piece on youtube;;;so why would we want to investigate their claim or get their testimony under oath
> 
> YouTube - Never before seen Video of WTC 9/11 attack
> ...


except the bandana was flight 93, not at the WTC


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you make a lot of mistakes


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > look at how quickly the fuel is burned up in this initial fire ball then it turns to mostly smoke....
> ...




just as ridiculous...and this of course means seeing as it was 93 we discount the pass port and flight data recorders... oh ya and the dna ....


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEtfHkE2zYg]YouTube - Popular Memetics - Part 1 of 2[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, the data recorders are made to survive
thats not surprising at all
the ID, other ID's survived as well


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P72v8zryZAE[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-QycTzwV7c]YouTube - CNN Hijackers passport found in WTC rubble Saturday[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzUgHmFngIk]YouTube - CBS FEMA arrived in New York the night before 9 11[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



they claim no flight recorders found... just passports bandanas and such...

A CounterPunch Special Report
Did the Bush Administration Lie to Congress and the 9/11 Commission?
9/11: Missing Black Boxes in World Trade Center Attacks Found by Firefighters, Analyzed by NTSB, Concealed by FBI

Bush Lie to Congress and the 9/11 Commission - Black Boxes + FBI


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

diveconspirasist are a funny lot...lol


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> diveconspirasist are a funny lot...lol


you troofers are even funnier


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKL9if1Tg4g]YouTube - 9/11 inside out - pilots & passengers[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 inside out - pilots & passengers


um, the 2nd guy claims a 757 cant fly faster than 360 mph
that is a complete LIE

Boeing 757-200 | Airliners.net
the 757 can fly at 914 k/h
that comes out to 1051.812 m/h based on the converter here
Metric Conversions: Knots to Miles Per Hour

so, that right there shows your guy is LYING


----------



## eots (Apr 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - 9/11 inside out - pilots & passengers
> ...



at  crusing altitude..not  low level flight....and especially at the altitudes required at the pentagon ...that guy.. is a commercial pilot of a 757 with 33 years of flight experience


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 1, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


then he doesnt know the capabilities of the plane he flew
or he just out right LIED


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

Operational Limitations for 767

Please Note: The limitations data contained on these pages is applicable only to the Boeing 767-300 with Rolls Royce RB211 engines, unless otherwise stated.

MAXIMUM SPEEDS

Bird Impact Protection

From Sea Level to 8,000ft restrict airspeed to 313 kts* for Bird Impact Protection. Above 8,000ft, observe Vmo / Mmo pointer and overspeed warning.

**313 kts = 360 mph*

*Pentagon & Boeing 757 Ground Effect *



In the aftermath of 9/11, I have heard many claims that a 757 could not possible have hit the Pentagon because the plane cannot fly so low to the ground at speeds of 500 mph or more. The primary reason given is that ground effect prevents this from happening. Is there any truth to this claim?
- question from Eric 
I am researching Flight 77 hitting the Pentagon. The aircraft was a Boeing 757-200 traveling 345 mph according to the flight data recorder. Because of damage to light poles about 1500 feet from the building, the leading edge of the wing was about 15-18 feet off the ground at this location. The impact damage at the building is contained below the slab of the second floor, which is 14 feet high. Nothing hit the lawn prior to the building facade. How would ground effect have been overcome for this scenario?
- question from Russell Pickering 
Your article on ground effect says that it comes into play at a height equivalent to the wingspan of the aircraft, or about 125 ft for a 757. If a 757 tried to fly at low altitude at 500 mph, wouldn't ground effect force it up to at least 125 ft? And if the pilot tried to force the nose down at that speed, wouldn't the aircraft become unstable? I don't think any pilot could control an aircraft like that and hit the Pentagon. No 757 could fly like that, especially the terrorist supposedly flying Flight 11 who was an unskilled amateur pilot yet magically flew with total perfection.
- question from S. R. 
We have previously explored one of the most common questions about the attack on the Pentagon on 11 September 2001 in an article about engine wreckage photographed at the site. Another popular question raised by many who doubt the official story of what happened that day concerns the aerodynamic phenomenon known as ground effect. 
Ground effect primarily affects the aerodynamic behavior of a conventional fixed-wing aircraft during landing. In order to understand what ground effect is and how it works, one must first understand the concept of trailing or tip vortices. A vortex is an energetic swirling mass of air or water like a tornado or whirlpool. All aircraft, and birds for that matter, generate vortices off their wingtips. These vortices form because of the difference in pressure that exists between the upper and lower surfaces of the wing. 


Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Ground Effect


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 2, 2009)

You are aware you retard, that the 360 miles per hour is a restriction to the PILOTS not of the air craft. It is designed to avoid or help with bird hits. As your post indicates.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are aware you retard, that the 360 miles per hour is a restriction to the PILOTS not of the air craft. It is designed to avoid or help with bird hits. As your post indicates.


LOL
thanks, for pointing that out, so i didnt have to waste my time reading the whole thing


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

Max cruising speed 900km/h (486kt), 

Boeing 767-300 | Airliners.net

just slightly less than the 757


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

that's not the low level flying speed it is the* cruising* speed at *altitude*


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> that's not the low level flying speed it is the* cruising* speed at *altitude*


and if it can go that speed at altitude, how much faster could it go when it was dropping down and has gravity working with it and not opposing it
and then, they werent even close to its top speed
they were at HALF of it


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> You are aware you retard, that the 360 miles per hour is a restriction to the PILOTS not of the air craft. It is designed to avoid or help with bird hits. As your post indicates.



there are two parts two the post.....and as he said in the video if you exceed it extremely loud alarms off...that the pilot said where so distracting that it made it extremely difficult for even experienced pilots to properly fly the craft ..never mind banked turns exceeding the operation limits of the plane

the other statement he made was that cruising speed and low level speed a very different due to ground effect these post confirm these two statements


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > that's not the low level flying speed it is the* cruising* speed at *altitude*
> ...



well read the articles on ground effect..you will have your answer


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > You are aware you retard, that the 360 miles per hour is a restriction to the PILOTS not of the air craft. It is designed to avoid or help with bird hits. As your post indicates.
> ...



Ya cause terrorists intent on DIEING by slamming the plane into a building care about loud alarms.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

Ground effect in aircraft
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

Antonov An-2 converted into a wing in ground effect vehicle.Aircraft may be affected by a number of ground effects, aerodynamic effects due to a flying body's proximity to the ground.

One of the most important of these effects is the Wing In Ground effect, which refers to the reduction in drag experienced by an aircraft as it approaches a height approximately equal to the aircraft's wingspan above ground or other level surface, such as the sea. *The effect increases as the wing descends closer to the ground, with the most significant effects occurring at an altitude of one half the wingspan. It can present a hazard for inexperienced pilots who are not accustomed to correcting for it on their approach *to landing, but it has also been used to effectively enhance the performance of certain kinds of aircraft whose planform has been adapted to take advantage of it, such as the Russian ekranoplans. The first to give scientific description of the ground effect and to provide theoretical methods of calculation of air cushion vehicles was Konstantin Tsiolkovsky in his 1927 paper "Air Resistance and the Express Train".[1][2]
Ground effect in aircraft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJw2DlKSeBQ[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLsQkjFX6Hk]YouTube - 9-11 Was An Inside Job[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPEUg-C2ArA]YouTube - Fool Me Twice 6/20 - Official Release (1993 WTC Bombings)[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

THE NEW YORK TIMES

* * * * * 

Thursday October 28, 1993 Page A1

"Tapes Depict Proposal to Thwart
Bomb Used in Trade Center Blast"

By Ralph Blumenthal

Law-enforcement officials were told that terrorists were building a bomb that was eventually used to blow up the World Trade Center, and they planned to thwart the plotters by secretly substituting harmless powder for the explosives, an informer said after the blast.

The informer was to have helped the plotters build the bomb and supply the fake powder, but the plan was called off by an F.B.I. supervisor who had other ideas about how the informer, Emad Salem, should be used, the informer said.

The account, which is given in the transcript of hundreds of hours of tape recordings that Mr. Salem secretly made of his talks with law-enforcement agents, portrays the authorities as being in a far better position than previously known to foil the February 26th bombing of New York City's tallest towers.

The explosion left six people dead, 


The FBI Allowed the 1993 WTC Bombing to Happen


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su1bfG4J3TM]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Crash Fraud ~ Smoking Gun ~ The Only Video You Need to See[/ame]


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Crash Fraud ~ Smoking Gun ~ The Only Video You Need to See



Do believe everthing some shithead in a basement puts on youtube?


----------



## Terral (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Ya cause terrorists intent on DIEING by slamming the plane into a building care about loud alarms.



What Terrorists? Do you mean Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld? This is ridiculous! 






Retired Guy is trying to say that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-ring wall! 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Crash Fraud ~ Smoking Gun ~ The Only Video You Need to See


OMG, the MASSIVE errors in that video make it a waste of time to watch
i counted at least 5 errors in the first 2:28


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not at the point in THAT photo
thats not looking centered on the impact point
just another troofer lie and deflection from the truth


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Crash Fraud ~ Smoking Gun ~ The Only Video You Need to See
> ...



hardly..but I do give credibility to highly experienced commercial and military pilots and nad .crash investigators that are intervened in this video i..and the facts sourrounding the  the  93 wtc bombing are not even in dispute


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Crash Fraud ~ Smoking Gun ~ The Only Video You Need to See
> ...



you mean you counted 5 things that contradicted the popular mechanics there is a vast difference


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, 5 errors
the engines WERE found, they are also NOT indestructable
the point on the pentagon that they used was not the point of impact
the initial opening sequence was of a plane attempting to land without landing gear, IE not at 500+ M/H
the photos of other plane crashs were not of them crashing into a super reinforced concrete building
those were ALL errors


and that was just in the first 2 and a half minutes


----------



## Terral (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Dive:



DiveCon said:


> not at the point in THAT photo
> thats not looking centered on the impact point
> just another troofer lie and deflection from the truth



Dive is still in 911Truth DENIAL (pic) like his cohorts (pic). 






This is another picture of the standing E-ring wall and the little entry hole is inside the red circle where we are looking at the aftermath of a missile strike! A man can stand on top of that Green SUV and reach up to the second-story slab elevation, but you want to believe that a real 100-ton Jetliner came through here going 530 miles per hour! What a joke! 

Where is 'your' picture of AA77 crashed anywhere? Nothing like that exists and you very well know it. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, more lies by you moronic troofers


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 2, 2009)

Is this true?

Bush Caught in a Lie About the 9/11 WTC Attacks

There is a problem with the above statements. There was no live video coverage of the first plane hitting the tower. There couldn't be. Video of the first plane hitting the tower did not surface until AFTER the second plane had hit World Trade Center 2.

Did Bush get caught in a lie? 


*The live video that couldn't be, from the eyewitness across the Hudson (in Hoboken)*


----------



## CrimsonWhite (Apr 2, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Is this true?
> 
> Bush Caught in a Lie About the 9/11 WTC Attacks
> 
> ...



Read the bold parts again slowly.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



according to popular mechanics


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true?
> ...





no need to...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUXglJU2w6U]YouTube - On 9/11, Bush watched the first plane impact[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dive:
> ...



nope..more moronic diveconspiricist denial...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


you guys lie more than anyone else i know
more than politicians


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

I KNOW...you only trust popular mechanics..


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> I KNOW...you only trust popular mechanics..


and you would be wrong
i don't trust any news source explicitly
unlike you with Alex Jones
however, in this case i would trust PM way more than i would alex jones


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyjnnE0XwW4&feature=related]YouTube - 9 11 Commissioner slips up, says missile hit Pentagon - www,freedomfighterradio.net[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ky0BEH5NcU&feature=related]YouTube - Anyone See This on the News?[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I KNOW...you only trust popular mechanics..
> ...




Alex is only reporting what MIT professors and top military experts say

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnVIogawlmk&feature=PlayList&p=5C76734E5B32CD0C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=35]YouTube - Jeff King MIT on 911 Part 1[/ame]

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9 11 Commissioner slips up, says missile hit Pentagon - www,freedomfighterradio.net


you guys just have to make something out of every little misspeak
and then you take the fire fighters out of context and they were talked to about this and they are PISSED that you use them like that


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


that guy is another fucking NUT


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

ya...mispeaks..sure are a lot of the in regard to 911...but Im pretty sure the MIT professor is not misspeaking...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> ya...mispeaks..sure are a lot of the in regard to 911...but Im pretty sure the MIT professor is not misspeaking...


uh, he said he went to school, not that he was a professor


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well that's because your a typical diveconspiratist...any expert or highly decorated pilot that disagrees with ...popular mechanics... must by virtue of that fact be a... nutjob..it is the divecons way..the divecons code..


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


just because he got a degree in electrical enginerring from MIT does not make him qualified


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

how about these gentlemen..are they qualified ??


*David L. Griscom, PhD &#8211; Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society*.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988. 
Personal blog 1/5/07: "David Ray Griffin has web-published a splendid, highly footnoted account of The Destruction of the World Trade Center: Why the Official Account Cannot Be True:  This scholarly work, rich in eyewitness accounts, includes 11 separate pieces of evidence that the World Trade Center towers 1, 2 [each 1300+ feet tall, 110 stories], and 7 were brought down by explosives.  [Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.]

... I implore my fellow physicists and engineers who may have the time, expertise, and (ideally) supercomputer access to get to work on the physics of the World Trade Center collapses and publish their findings in refereed journals like, say, the Journal of Applied Physics. 

The issue of knowing who was really behind the 9/11 attacks is of paramount importance to the future of our country, because the "official" assumption that it was the work of 19 Arab amateurs (1) does not match the available facts and (2) has led directly to the deplorable Patriot Act, the illegal Iraq war, NSA spying on ordinary Americans, repudiation of the Geneva Conventions, and the repeal of habeas corpus (a fundamental point of law that has been with us since the signing of the Magna Carta in 1215). 

Surely these Orwellian consequences of public ignorance constitute more than sufficient motivation for any patriotic American physicist or engineer to join the search for 9/11 Truth!" http://impactglassman 


Member: Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice   Association Statement: "Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice is a non-partisan organization consisting of independent researchers and activists engaged in uncovering the true nature of the September 11, 2001 attacks." 


Bio: David L Griscom PhD Physicist bio 







*Dwain Deets, MS Eng 

Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional *Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career. 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 


Bio: NASA - Dryden Flight Research Center 









*Larry L. Erickson, MS, PhD
No photo available 

Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career.*  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990). 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

the C&P king is at it again


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

so i will take that as a yes


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> so i will take that as a yes


no, you may not

here, find out what MIT actually says

Why Did the World Trade Center Collapse? Science, Engineering, and Speculation


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 2, 2009)

CrimsonWhite said:


> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this true?
> ...



*I suggest that you read what I wrote, s-l-o-w-l-y.... *


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so i will take that as a yes
> ...


 
what a liar...this reprint of popular mechanics was done by *research students*
the NASA scientist and professor I posted are infinitely more qualified than  grad students and popular mechanics


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You're right, Rosie, dive and I should start believing in the unicorns you do.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Rick Santorum...none of the drivel you post is  not relevat to anything.....

http://www.armchairsubversive.org/


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


LOL
yeah, loved the double negative


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



ya it  was a typo.. Aaron Bruns...glad you ejoyed it

The Political Carnival: Fox News producer busted for child porn


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



and child porn has what to do with whether or not 9/11 is an inside job?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


what the fuck does THAT have to do with anything
must be a friend of yours


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


he must have been a friend of his

now he has to find a new source


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



he and kirky are obsessed with these sexual deviants.


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I truly do not know.
> ...


Clinton created a wall?

Now don't you sound just like the people you are mocking.

oh the irony. the irony!


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

DevNell said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


it was put in by Gorelick, a Clinton appointee


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



another right wing conspiracy tale. 

*Memo to NY Post, et al: So-called Gorelick "wall" could not have been responsible for military failure to share alleged Atta intel*



> In the past week, conservative media -- including two New York Post columnists and two Post editorials -- have falsely suggested that information obtained by military intelligence purportedly identifying lead 9-11 hijacker Mohammed Atta may have been withheld from law enforcement officials because of a 1995 memo written by then-Clinton deputy attorney general Jamie Gorelick. But the Gorelick memo and ensuing guidelines, which conservatives claim created a "wall" between intelligence agencies and law enforcement officials, had nothing to do with military intelligence -- those documents addressed communications only among divisions within the Department of Justice. Moreover, as Media Matters for America has previously noted, the "wall" that conservatives accuse Gorelick of enacting had been operative well before Gorelick -- or Clinton -- took office.
> 
> While the truth remains unclear, Rep. Curt Weldon (R-PA) and Lt. Col. Anthony Shaffer have recently suggested that Shaffer's classified military intelligence unit Able Danger identified Atta more than a year before the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks but was unable to relay that information to the FBI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

> As is evident from the language of the Gorelick memo itself, it didn't apply to Able Danger. But in response to growing misinformation on the topic in The Washington Times, former Republican senator Slade Gorton, a 9-11 Commission member, specifically addressed and debunked the theory that Gorelick's memo prevented intelligence sharing about Atta in an August 18 letter to the editor in the Times:
> 
> The one witness who did name Atta came to our staff shortly before the commission's report went to the printer. He said he thought he had seen something showing Atta in Brooklyn early in 2000. We knew, in fact, that Atta first arrived in the United States in June 2000 with a visa. For this and other reasons, the witness simply was not credible on this subject.
> 
> Additionally, the assertion that the commission failed to report on this program to protect Ms. Gorelick is ridiculous. She had nothing to do with any "wall" between law enforcement and our intelligence agencies. The 1995 Department of Justice guidelines at issue were internal to the Justice Department and were not even sent to any other agency. The guidelines had no effect on the Department of Defense and certainly did not prohibit it from communicating with the FBI, the CIA or anyone else.


when wingnuts cry foul, look to see a fowl.


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



about as much as rosie has to do with me....its sick the way you fuckers try to use the Rosie image to discredit the truth..and ignore decorated vetrans and nasa scientist...so if you can represent rosie as the symbol of the truth movement...then you can have this fox news and republican politicians as the denier symbols...


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



sorry charlie (sheen)


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

its  alright..... Donald Fleischman 

The Raw Story | Wisconsin GOP chair faces charges in enticement of teenage boy


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

DevNell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DevNell said:
> ...


ROFLMAO

mediamatters?
they LIE


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

yup. roseots is obsessed with sexual deviants.


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

So Ossama and others are all lying. okie dokie. lol,


what a bunch of losers!


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


shes a troofer too


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



mediamatters lies?  

proof.


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

I notice people attack mediamatters, yet leave the content of what they quote unchhallenged. 


lol


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

eots said:


> its  alright..... Donald Fleischman
> 
> The Raw Story | Wisconsin GOP chair faces charges in enticement of teenage boy


as i recall, that was posted by bobo once, and it was he was a FORMER GOP chair
and i hope the fucker fries
and still that has nothing to do with this topic


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

DevNell said:


> I notice people attack mediamatters, yet leave the content of what they quote unchhallenged.
> 
> 
> lol


dude, i wont even bother to read their bullshit
i know they lie and twist
they are a soros funded bullshit site


----------



## Dante (Apr 2, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> > I notice people attack mediamatters, yet leave the content of what they quote unchhallenged.
> ...






what a loser you are.


----------



## elvis (Apr 2, 2009)

DevNell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DevNell said:
> ...



I thought you were done wasting thread room on this site:  meaning posting at all.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DevNell said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


he's like herpes, its the gift that keeps on giving
lol


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 2, 2009)

DevNell said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > DevNell said:
> ...


no, simpletons like you that believe the bullshit mediamatters does are the losers


----------



## eots (Apr 2, 2009)

the man speaks for himself as does his expertise and service

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOtnvXMsWOo]YouTube - Major General Stubblebine speaks out against 911 fraud[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fK0rP-z9nLo]YouTube - 9/11 PSYOP[/ame]


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




*So let's see if I've got this now. The claim no longer is that there was no video, only that Bush lied -- and this thread should have been titled "Bush lied about what he said he saw on 9/11", and has nothing to do with whether or not 9/11 was an inside job. Does that about cover it?*


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



god your so lost...how hard is it ...no wonder this country is where it is at


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

I see Rosieots was able to get that thread transferred from flame to conspiracy.  kudos rosieots.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

ya no problum pedoelvis69


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



the wild ass stories that muslims were behind it all is doing a disservice to those 3000 people who lost their lives in the towers.thats all the government and the mainstream media has done is spin false tales  on who was behind it all.thats also being ignorant to believe these cohorts who have been paid off by the government to lie about it as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> the real question is why are all the flight wreckage and video tapes classified..and where are the flight data recorders and what does that evidence show...and what about the eyewitness testimony of pentagon employees including x-fighter pilots that tell a different story of the events...should it not be examined...wheres the investigation ?



yet their so much in denial they cant accept that that has all happened cause its obviously an inside job and coverup.its never accured too them that they have lied and not shown all these illegally confiscated videos because if they showed them,it would prove they are lying about everything they have been saying.funny how the mainstream media wont even broadcast what witnesses say since it doest go along with their version.


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the real question is why are all the flight wreckage and video tapes classified..and where are the flight data recorders and what does that evidence show...and what about the eyewitness testimony of pentagon employees including x-fighter pilots that tell a different story of the events...should it not be examined...wheres the investigation ?
> ...



yes, 9/11 rimjob, it's obvious.,


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



wow real intelligent rebuttal pedoelvis69...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



that aways cracks me up how these morons accept the 9/11 coverup commission and popular mechanics as well about 9/11 when you bring up the facts to them that they used $ 600,000,000 to investigate Clinton getting a blow job and a measly $40,000. to investigate 9/11. the worst tragedy on american soil and THATS all they spend to investigate.what a joke of an investigation and in insult to those familys who lost family members that day in those towers and in the pentagon.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


its on the same level with most troofers


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



yeah I don't wanna talk over someone's head.  that wouldn't be right.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



pedoelvis69...it would not be possible for you to talk over anyone's head..don't pretend


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Luissa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that post right there proves the government and the Bush administration "and NOW the Obama administration as well" is lying about 9/11 and has nothing to back up their official story on.that being said,its time to  exit this thread.cant keep up with it anymore.man I'm gone for only a couple days and the thread has extended to 20 pages in that time frame. yeah Luissa,Terral is right,next time you come on here and begin hurling insults to people who dont accept the 9/11 coverup commission report,at least have a picture of where flight 93 crashed to show us where you and the govt say it happened in that little field.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



no but defintly..on your sub level...and  typical  of most wack job diveconspiricist types


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



right.  If only I bought into Alex Jones' paranoia, I would be at your level.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Louissa can't understand that this inside job was well thought out and the culprits covered their tracks.
> 
> And she won't believe it until Cheney admits it.
> 
> Heck, I bet she would even accept his explaination.  He would probably give the collateral damage or necessary evil arguments.



yeah you know thats right.The  Bush dupes will accept the official version no matter how moronic the lies are and despite the fact the government committed an illegal act by quickly removing the steel within a few days  shipping it off to china and asian countries selling it as scrap metal.they commit that federal and illegal offense,dont get prosecuted for it,and they STILL swallow the official 9/11 fairy tale that muslims and Bin Laden were behind the attacks. when the space shuttle disaster happened in 86,anybody who even touched the evidence back then was quickly arrested on the spot,this disaster was far worse than that one was, NOBODY gets arrested for breaking the law and they blindly swallow the lies and propaganda of the government and media despite the fact that they have been covering up and engaging in autrocities against the people of the country for DECADES now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Thats all him and the other Bush dupes  ever have to come back with when their losing a debate is childish insults.


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



WRONG.  It's just a lot less frustrating than trying to educate idiots who have been brainwashed by David Ray Griffin, Michael Ruppert, and Alex Jones into believing in these insane theories.  This troofer movement is like a cult or religion.  No matter how much evidence to the contrary is present, you idiots continue to propogate the disinformation.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


yeah, 95% of the population are all Bush dupes


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


kinda like a moonies and the jim jones cult


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Bush must have quite an effect on the American people if he had 25 percent approval rating and was able to dupe 95 percent of the people.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


amazing how that works


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgPY1adc0A[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



it was a very effective phsyop...no question


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKgPY1adc0A


and yet you assume he couldnt have misspoke when he said he saw the plane hit


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Bush "Fool Me Once..."
> ...



huge difference..what should of been the most memorable moment of his life ..its not like forgetting your lines,...he said where he was.. what he though..t what he said to those around him..then goes on to describe hearing of the second plane..and realizing it was not just....a bad pilot....it was one big long lie..not just one misspoke word or forgetting your lines..anyone could see that...unless in denial


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


it was a mere anecdotal comment
it wasn't a historical review


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



This is why insults work better than reasoning.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



a anecdotal comment on how 3000 people died and the country was lead into war taking ten of thousands more lives and billions of dollars...and all we get is fucked up stories that don't make sense...the motherfucker would int even testify under oath..or with out his puppet master...and your just fine with it all...you cant be for real....


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



he never said he was fine with it.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMQ62P45Abc]YouTube - Mr. Bush answers a question[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amK43HnwMX4&feature=related]YouTube - 9/11. Eminem - 9-11[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah eminem is qualified to discuss this issue.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



oh bullshit he has defended it to no end..beyond logic or reason


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> yeah eminem is qualified to discuss this issue.



more so than you..clearly..he knows the facts


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



he defended what?  that bush never testified?  

or that bush didnt "blew up the towers"?


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



that all of the endless 911 lies dot matter...no need for a investigation...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su3nSKAfmWQ&feature=related]YouTube - eminem - public enemy #1[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



he doesn't want an investigation because it would be a waste of money, no one would get convicted, and no matter how much information comes out that it wasn't an inside job, you people would never believe it anyway.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


eminem is a fucking idiot
have you ever heard him speak?


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



and to think.....

he doesn't like us calling him Rosie.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


exactly
no investigation would find what these fucking morons want, so they would never accept the results
it would be nothing but a huge waste of money


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


eots is using a fucking high school dropout as an expert now



you couldnt make this shit up
couldnt laugh more than when holywood actors were testifiying before congress on family farms because they played a role as one in a movie


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


*
no..but I have seen you type....*

*don henley..inside job*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm2SYlwd8nY]YouTube - Inside Job[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



you've seen him type?  have you been in his house?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


i don't really care what Don Henley thinks
LOL
you mistake me for someone moved by celebrity


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



you don't consider wit ? or funny do you ?..dude your sooo beat..I am in a battle of wits against a unarmed man...


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



well of course you don't..as a diveconspritist.. You don't even respect the opinions of military hall of fame generals..highly honored NORAD Tac directors or nasa scientist...only the opinion of popular mechanics..and the wtc clean up crew controlled demolitions INC

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


except you still cant prove any of those people are actually the people you claim
and, funny how you cant find info on most of them outside of conspiracy nut sites


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



i was being a smartass.  I will never be beaten by a 9/11 troofer who backs up his claims with Don Henley and eminem. Christ.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



no shit


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




AND NOW WE RETURN TO YOUR INSANE CONSPIRACY THEORY....

that a web site can take the names and images of top nasa scientist..american army hall of famers..NORAD directors and write false statements of such explosive nature make fake video and radio interviews on syndicated radio..collect donations in there name for 6 years now unabated..it is total denial..madness ...but its all you got left....

http://patriotsquestion911.com/


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ever hear of the oinion?


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



WTF ?..are you rambling about


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


figures, the morons dont know shits


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

no really you don't know shit...and no doubt your point is lame and irrelevant to the insane conspiracy you cling to in your denial...or you have misspelled wtf ever it is your trying to say


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

it must be comfortable for you to think that 19 hijackers could not have pulled this stunt off.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> it must be comfortable for you to think that 19 hijackers could not have pulled this stunt off.



and why would that be..what weird ass thought are you assuming now...are you one of those cts..who belives in the wack-job no patriots theory....are you ???




Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 ...This website provides responsible of the 9/11 Commission Report by senior military, intelligence and government officials.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> no really you don't know shit...and no doubt your point is lame and irrelevant to the insane conspiracy you cling to in your denial...or you have misspelled wtf ever it is your trying to say


except the only conspiracy was that Bin Laden and a bunch of his sychophant folowers did it
not that the US government did


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no really you don't know shit...and no doubt your point is lame and irrelevant to the insane conspiracy you cling to in your denial...or you have misspelled wtf ever it is your trying to say
> ...



so you are indeed deluded enough that you belive Major General Albert Stubblebine
does not exsist or did not say what he says on film..and its all a fake ??



*Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career. *
Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame. 
Video 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Army&#8217;s Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, &#8216;The plane does not fit in that hole&#8217;. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?" 

[B]see video[/B]

http://www....il Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



doesn't matter what the guy says on film.  he's not a structural engineer for starters.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU94lNCrxdY]YouTube - Maj General Stubblebine vs Official Pentagon Story[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Maj General Stubblebine vs Official Pentagon Story



he's not a structural engineer either.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Maj General Stubblebine vs Official Pentagon Story


and the images they use in that video are completely false
the plane didnt hit where they claim, and the ending shows a plane going straight into it which we all know is completely false
this is what i mean when i state that troofer are the biggest fucking liars


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

there is a lot of structural engineers that feel the same..you know that..and he is without question one of the worlds foremost expert in imagery interpretation..combine that with top level nasa engineers and NORAD tac directors top gun pilots etc...and only a idiot would not pay attention...but you just go read pm magazine its more your speed...total denial...


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

the government loves people like eots. it diverts attention from real corruption.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Maj General Stubblebine vs Official Pentagon Story
> ...



that's right highly decorated pilots military hall of fame generals over look these details not Hearst publications or divecon...what a fool...LOL...anything that contradicts popular mechanics is a lie ..to you


----------



## Yurt (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm going to go out on a limb here, just throwing this out....

osama bin ladin and his followers are responsible


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and many MORE respected military and structural engineers and physics professors have said just the opposite
you only find a few crackpots that say what YOU want
you are fucking delusional


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

Yurt said:


> i'm going to go out on a limb here, just throwing this out....
> 
> osama bin ladin and his followers are responsible



well that's because you are completely uninformed,,that simply


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



such as ?...


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to go out on a limb here, just throwing this out....
> ...



yeah he hasn't been brainwashed by that idiot Alex Jones.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



such as ?...how many NORAD directors and nasa team leaders do you think there are ..how many military hall of fame generals...top gun pilots...you can not take the silence of others as support for the white house lies..you are full of shit..these people a far from delusional..but making them such is the only way your little mind can handle it


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and ALL the NORAD directors, nasa team leaders, military hall of fame generals, top gun pilos who believe the official story are full of shit and delusional?


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



another straw man...I have researched and come to this painful conclusion based on the fact and evidence and the courage of men like Maj General Stubblebine


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



again the silence of active duty military can not be taken as support of the white house lies..this is serious business and these are exceptional courageous men


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

as I said before, this is why it's just more fun to insult the troofers. They are like a cult.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

really your denial is cult like...you resort to this because ...your beat...its all you got


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> really your denial is cult like...you resort to this because ...your beat...its all you got



nope, not beat. 

refuse to expend the time and energy on this nonsense.  the overwhelming majority disagrees with you.  that is one gigantic cult.  I am not in denial.  I read the books. I don't agree with them.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

lets here from some real americans..some real men..shall we

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. *
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230; 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.go


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

*Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career. 
Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back. *

The "collapse" of WTC Building 7 shows beyond any doubt that the demolitions were pre-planned.  There is simply no way to demolish a 47-story building (on fire) over a coffee break.  It is also impossible to report the building&#8217;s collapse before it happened, as BBC News did, unless it was pre-planned.  Further damning evidence is Larry Silverstein's video taped confession in which he states "they made that decision to pull [WTC 7] and we watched the building collapse." [Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.] 

We cannot let the pursuit of justice fail.  Those of us in the military took an oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic".  Just because we have retired does not make that oath invalid, so it is not just our responsibility, it is our duty to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 and bring them to justice, no matter how hard it is, how long it takes, or how much we have to suffer to do it. 

We owe it to those who have gone before us who executed that same oath, and who are doing the same thing in Iraq and Afghanistan right now.  Those of us who joined the military and faithfully executed orders that were given us had to trust our leaders.  The violation and abuse of that trust is not only heinous, but ultimately the most accurate definition of treason!" 


Member: Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice   Association Statement: "Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice is a non-partisan organization consisting of independent researchers and activists engaged in uncovering the true nature of the September 11, 2001 attacks." 


Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth  Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers." 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Website: MySpace.com - Guy - 51 - Male - Las Vegas, Isle Of Man - www.myspace.com/supereagle69


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> lets here from some* real americains*..some real men..shall we
> 
> *Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. *
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> ...



ah yes, the Sarah Palin treatment.  gotta love it.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

ya shara pualin thats relevant...straw man...

*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director*.  *Decorated with the Bronze Star *and the Soldiers *Medal for bravery *under fire and the *Purple Heart *for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at *General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).*  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *









TOTALY BEAT.....


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> ya shara pualin thats relevant...straw man...
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army  Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director*.  *Decorated with the Bronze Star *and the Soldiers *Medal for bravery *under fire and the *Purple Heart *for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at *General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).*  Private pilot.
> 
> ...



not beat.  already told ya I read the fucking books. 
you used the sarah palin treatment, rosieots.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

ah yes, the very same people you have C&P'd to death
when are you going to understand that those 2 guys are not a majority


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ya shara pualin thats relevant...straw man...
> ...



don't pretend pedoelvis69...your totally uninformed that's why your rebuttals are all witless jokes and straw men


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL
your posts are jokes too
you are too fucking stupid to understand that you are an extreme minority, over 95% of the public dont believe your bullshit and they know Alex Jones is a fucking fruitcake


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



not pretending.  not uninformed.  I know all the theories.  they are all bullshit.  It's nice of you to make yourself an ally of the government by wasting all this time on this shit.  They would like to thank you from the bottom of their hearts.


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> ah yes, the very same people you have C&P'd to death
> when are you going to understand that those 2 guys are not a majority



the majority..thats what its all about to diveconspirist...and sheep

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMRD4omfDRQ]YouTube - Like Sheep to the Slaughter[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



im just keeping the children safe... by keeping you busy...and out of the playgrounds


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

*Capt. Eric H. May, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. Former inspector and interpreter for the Intermediate Nuclear Forces Treaty team. *

Essay 9/11 and Non-investigation: "As a former Army officer, my tendency immediately after 911 was to rally 'round the colors and defend the country against what I then thought was an insidious, malicious all-Arab entity called Al-Qaida.  In fact, in April of 2002, I attempted to reactivate my then-retired commission to return to serve my country in its time of peril. ... 

Now I view the 911 event as Professor David Griffin, author of The New Pearl Harbor, views it: as a matter that implies either 

A)  passive participation by the Bush White House through a deliberate stand-down of proper defense procedures that (if followed) would have led US air assets to a quick identification and confrontation of the passenger aircraft that impacted WTC 1 and WTC 2, or worse ... 

B) active execution of a plot by rogue elements of government, starting with the White House itself, in creating a spectacle of destruction that would lead the United States into an invasion of the Middle East ..."  Captain Eric May 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:     
"We want truthful answers to question. &#8230;  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things: 
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer 
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings. 
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence. 
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



now who's resorting to insults, rosieots?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > ah yes, the very same people you have C&P'd to death
> ...


yes, you are
and Alex Jones is your shepperd


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



simply responding to yours while posting the patriots logical reasoned insights..anytime you wish to have a reasoned look at the facts instead of straw men..insults and denial..I'm here for ya...


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



straw man...Alex Jones is a good man and radio host but my conclusions are independent of Alex Jones


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research* Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  *Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award* and the *Presidential Meritorious Rank *Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers 

Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in "*Who's Who in Science and Engineering*" 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  *37 year NASA career*. 


*Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition*:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 


Bio: NASA - Dryden Flight Research Center


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



denial? there is no denial.  I believe the official story.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


not a strawman, you continue to use his shit
and spew it


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



of course you do.....


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



like you and PM magazine...Alex is a good reporter with some good articles and some great interviews..as is the patriots site...your point is pointless..they are not going to interview the patriots on CNN..not going to happen in the controlled media...
\
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58Lc5cnnpxE]YouTube - Army MOS 37F Psychological Operations Specialist[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


PM has much more credibility than Alex Jones

and of course they wont give you crackpots a forum
why should they
you guys are all fucking morons


----------



## Yurt (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to go out on a limb here, just throwing this out....
> ...



hey, that is my conspiracy theory, i have proof, as much (if not more) as you do....don't be an intellectual dishonest midget by discounting my theory


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

Yurt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...


and you actually have more proof than he does


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



and you are to manipulated to even question the psyop ..that is more than willing to drive the rosie/911 connection into sheeples brains while completely ignoring mens opinions of this magnitude...and the reason your controlled brain comes up with for this fact is....of course because this highly honored men of science and military service are ...*fucking morons....*how sad you are

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoPiAOEkUHA]YouTube - One Nation Under Siege (FULL) Pt 1 of 9[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes, you fucking morons are sad
so sad that you think this was impossible for ZBin Laden, and sad that you think your own government capable


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



the government has long ago proved what it is capable of...no what is sad is you little mind can not see that the media is more than happy to tell you about rosie and spoon feed you tinfoil jokes but would never dedicate a program or interview to the people featured on the patriots site...that is what is truly sad


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

*Letter to Congress regarding the 9/11 Commission Report 9/13/04, signed by the following 25 military, intelligence, and law enforcement veterans*: National Security Whistleblowers Coalition 


"[W]e the undersigned wish to bring to the attention of the Congress and the people of the United States what we believe are serious shortcomings in the report and its recommendations. &#8230; 

Omission is one of the major flaws in the Commission&#8217;s report.  We are aware of significant issues and cases that were duly reported to the commission by those of us with direct knowledge, but somehow escaped attention. &#8230; 

The omission of such serious and applicable issues and information by itself renders the report flawed, and casts doubt on the validity of many of its recommendations. ... 

The Commission, with its incomplete report of "facts and circumstances", intentional avoidance of assigning accountability, and disregard for the knowledge, expertise and experience of those who actually do the job, has now set about pressuring our Congress and our nation to hastily implement all its recommendations. ... 

We the undersigned, who have worked within various government agencies (FBI, CIA, FAA, DIA, Customs) responsible for national security and public safety, call upon you in Congress to include the voices of those with first-hand knowledge and expertise in the important issues at hand.  We stand ready to do our part." National Security Whistleblowers Coalition


Edward J. Costello, Jr. &#8211; Former Special Agent, Counterterrorism, FBI.  Former Judge pro tem., Los Angeles, CA. 


John M. Cole &#8211; Former Intelligence Operations Specialist, in the FBI&#8217;s Counterintelligence Division.  In charge of FBI&#8217;s foreign intelligence investigations covering India, Pakistan and Afghanistan. 18-year FBI career. 


Mark Conrad, JD &#8211; Retired Agent in Charge, Internal Affairs, U.S. Customs, responsible for the internal integrity and security for areas encompassing nine states and two foreign locations.  Former Federal Sky Marshall.  27-year U.S. Customs career.  Currently Associate General Counsel, National Association of Federal Agents.  Assistant Professor of Criminal Justice at Troy University.


Rosemary N. Dew &#8211; Former Supervisory Special Agent, Counterterrorism and Counterintelligence, FBI.  Former member of The President's National Security Telecommunications Advisory Committee (NSTAC) and the Electronic Commerce/Cyber Crime Working Group. 13-year FBI career. 


Bogdan Dzakovic &#8211; Witness before the 9/11 Commission.  14-year Counter-terrorism expert in the Security Division of the Federal Aviation Administration.  Team Leader of the FAA's Red (Terrorism) Team, which conducted undercover tests on airport security through simulated terrorist attacks.  Former Team Leader in the Federal Air Marshal program.  Former Coast Guard officer.  (See also individual statement above.)


Sibel D. Edmonds &#8211; Witness before the 9/11 Commission.  Former Language Translation Specialist, performing translations for counterterrorism and counterintelligence operations, FBI.  (See also individual statement above.)


Steve Elson &#8211; Former Special Agent with the U.S. Navy and the FAA. Specialist in Counterterrorism, Intelligence, and Security.  Twenty-two years military experience, primarily in Naval Special Warfare and nine years Federal service with the FAA and DEA.  Retired Navy SEAL. (See also individual statement above.)


David Forbes &#8211; Former head of Thames Valley Police Fraud Squad, trained at New Scotland Yard.  Over 30 years experience in law enforcement, commercial and industrial security-related risk management, and service sector business management.  Currently Aviation, Logistics and Govt. Security Analyst, BoydForbes, Inc.


Melvin A. Goodman &#8211; Former Division Chief and Senior Analyst at the Office of Soviet Affairs, CIA,1966 - 1990.  Senior Analyst at the Bureau of Intelligence and Research, State Department, 1974 - 1976.  Professor of International Security at the National War College 1986 - 2004.  Currently Senior Fellow at the Center for International Policy and Adjunct Professor of International Relations at Johns Hopkins University. He is the author and co-author of five books on international relations. (See also individual statement above.)


Mark Graf &#8211; Former Security Supervisor, Planner, and Derivative Classifier, Department of Energy.  Former Chairman of the Rocky Flats (DOE) Physical Security Systems Working Group from 1990 through 1995.


Gilbert M. Graham &#8211; Retired Special Agent, Counterintelligence, FBI. 24-year FBI career. 


Diane Kleiman &#8211; Former Special Agent, US Customs.


Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force veteran.  (See also individual statement above.)


Lynne A. Larkin &#8211; Former CIA Operations Officer.  Served in several CIA foreign stations and in the CIA's counter-intelligence center helping chair a multi-agency task force and seminars on coordinating intelligence among intelligence and crime prevention agencies.


David MacMichael, PhD &#8211; Former Senior Estimates Officer with special responsibility for Western Hemisphere Affairs at the CIA's National Intelligence Council.  Former Captain, U.S. Marine Corps.


Raymond L. McGovern &#8211; Former Chairman, National Intelligence Estimates, CIA, responsible for preparing the President&#8217; Daily Brief (PDB) for Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush.  27-year CIA veteran. Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer.  (See also individual statement above.)


Theodore J. Pahle &#8211; Former Senior Intelligence Officer with the Defense Intelligence Agency.  His 37-year intelligence career was exclusively as a HUMINT (Human Intelligence) operations officer with DIA, Office of Naval Intelligence and U.S. Army Intelligence.  He is a Middle East and Latin American operations specialist.  Today, he continues to support the HUMINT effort as a contract instructor.


Behrooz Sarshar &#8211; Retired Language Translation Specialist, performing Farsi translations for counterterrorism and counterintelligence operations dealing with Iran and Afghanistan, FBI.


Brian F. Sullivan &#8211; Retired Special Agent and Risk Management Specialist, FAA.  Retired Lieutenant Colonel, Military Police.


Commander Larry J. Tortorich, U.S. Navy (ret) &#8211; Former Deputy Program Manager for Logistics &#8211; Tomahawk Cruise Missiles.  24-year Navy career in the fields of aviation and counterterrorism.  Two years as a federal employee with DHS/TSA in the fields of security and counterterrorism.  


Jane A. Turner &#8211; Retired Special Agent, FBI.  24-year FBI career. 


John B. Vincent &#8211; Retired Special Agent, Counterterrorism, FBI.  27-year FBI career.


Fred Whitehurst, JD, PhD &#8211; Retired Supervisory Special Agent / Laboratory Forensic Examiner, FBI.  16-year FBI career.  Former U.S. Army Intelligence Officer. 


Col. Ann Wright, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Retired Army officer and former U.S. Diplomat.  Served 13 years on active duty with the U.S. Army and 16 years in the U.S. Army Reserves.  She was a member of the International law team in Operation Urgent Fury in Grenada and served in Panama and Somalia.  She joined the Foreign Service in 1987 and served as Deputy Chief of Mission of U.S. Embassies in Sierra Leone, Micronesia and Afghanistan.  She helped reopen the US Embassy in Kabul in December, 2001.  One of three U.S. State Department officials to publicly resign in direct protest of the invasion of Iraq in March, 2003.  (See also individual statement above.)


Matthew J. Zipoli &#8211; Special Response Team (SRT) Officer, DOE.   Vice President, Security Police Officer's Association, Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory


----------



## elvis (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Oh I think the govt is capable of pulling off the event.  They just would have to have been insane to try it.  What if one of the planes had MISSED?  what if the info leaked? it would be the end of the republican party forever.  and for what?   a pretext for Iraq?  they could have very easily found another pretext.   If you're going to set this up, why not implicate Iraqis?  why not hit the buildings lower so more people get trapped?  or knock the buildings over rather than have them collapse into themselves?  why use planes at all if there are explosives?


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



well lets have full disclosure of witness testimony and forensic evidence and find out why to all these questions


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, they are not capable
not at all
someone would have talked already


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 3, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


already been done
you just dont like the result


----------



## eots (Apr 3, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...









top level military Intel..do not agree with this premise...what expertise do you have in this area compared to them ?.....for example

*
William Christison  Former National Intelligence Officer. Former Director of the CIA's Office of Regional and Political Analysis, a 250-person unit responsible for political analysis of every country and region in the world.  29-year CIA veteran*.

Endorsement of Debunking 9/11 Debunking 3/30/07:  "David Ray Griffins Debunking 9/11 Debunking is a superb compendium of the strong body of evidence showing the official U.S. Government story of what happened on September 11, 2001 to be almost certainly a monstrous series of lies.  Tragically, the entire course of U.S. foreign and domestic policies since that date has grown out of these almost certain falsehoods.  This single book could (and should) provide the basis for the United Nations International Court of Justice, or some specially constituted global body (independent of the U.S.) to investigate with highest priority, and publicly report its findings about, the charge that unknown elements within the U.S. Government, and possibly some individuals elsewhere closely allied to the U.S., caused or contributed to causing the events of September 11 to happen." Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more 


Essay Stop Belittling the Theories About September 11  8/14/06: "I now think there is persuasive evidence that the events of September did not unfold as the Bush administration and the 9/11 Commission would have us believe.  An airliner almost certainly did not hit The Pentagon.  The North and South Towers of the World Trade Center almost certainly did not collapse and fall to earth because hijacked aircraft hit them." Dissident Voice 


Article 9/7/06: "David Griffin believes this all was totally an inside job - I've got to say I think that it was too.  I have since decided that....at least some elements in this US government had contributed in some way or other to causing 9/11 to happen or at least allowing it to happen.  The reason that the two towers in New York actually collapsed and fell all the way to the ground was controlled explosions rather than just being hit by two airplanes.  All of the characteristics of these demolitions show that they almost had to have been controlled explosions." Alex Jones' Prison Planet.com 


Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations." 


Audio interview 9/29/06: "We very seriously need an entirely new very high level and truly independent investigation of the events of 9/11.  I think you almost have to look at the 9/11 Commission Report as a joke and not a serious piece of analysis at all.  It gave the administration what it wanted to support their official story on what happened on the date of September 11 and that's all they cared about. ... It's a monstrous crime. Absolutely a monstrous crime." Electric Politics 


Bio: Amal Press


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I agree they couldn't have kept it a secret.  They couldn't have gotten away with it.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

where is the link to the actual source?
all the links in that are to various domain front pages


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> where is the link to the actual source?
> all the links in that are to various domain front pages



aren't most of the troofer posts like that?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > where is the link to the actual source?
> ...


yeah, but usually he tries harder
lol


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


exactly, thats why they are not capable
they couldnt keep this big an activity secret


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



and other than being programed with that concept what is your military Intel expertise ?





*Col. Ronald D. Ray

Col. Ronald D. Ray, U.S. Marine Corps (ret)  Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense during the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran (two Silver Stars, a Bronze Star and a Purple Heart).  Appointed by President George H.W. Bush to serve on the American Battle Monuments Commission (1990 - 1994), and on the 1992 Presidential Commission on the Assignment of Women in the Armed Forces.  Military Historian and Deputy Director of Field Operations for the U.S. Marine Corps Historical Center, Washington, D.C. 1990 - 1994. *

Article 7/1/06: "The former Deputy Assistant Secretary of Defense under the Reagan Administration and a highly decorated Vietnam veteran and Colonel has gone on the record to voice his doubts about the official story of 9/11 - calling it the dog that doesn't hunt.  I'm astounded that the conspiracy theory advanced by the administration could in fact be true and the evidence does not seem to suggest that's accurate, he said." Propaganda Matrix.com: Exposing the 4th Reich of the Elite and Government Sponsored Terrorism 


*Angelo M. Codevilla, PhD  Former U.S. State Department Foreign Service Officer specializing in U.S. intelligence operations in Western Europe. Member of President-Elect Ronald Reagan's Transition Team within the State Department and principal author of the team's report on intelligence. Former Staff Member, U.S. Senate Intelligence Committee dealing with oversight of the intelligence services 1977 - 1985. Former U.S. Naval Officer. Currently Vice Chairman of the U.S. Army War College Board of Visitors.* 

Professor of International Relations, Boston University 1995 - present. Fellow of the Claremont Institute. Former academic appointments include Professorial Lecturer at Georgetown University; Senior Research Fellow for the Hoover Institution at Stanford University; Assistant Professor, Grove City College; and Assistant Professor, North Dakota State College. 

Senior Editor of The American Spectator. Author of Advice to War Presidents: A Remedial Course in Statecraft (2009), No Victory, No Peace (2004), The Character of Nations: How Politics Makes and Breaks Prosperity, Family, and Civility (2000), Between The Alps and a Hard Place (2000), The Prince, by Niccolo Machiavelli, translated by Angelo Codevilla (1995), Informing Statecraft: Intelligence for a New Century (1992), While Others Build: The Commonsense Approach to the Strategic Defence Initiative (1988), Modern France (1974). Co-author of War: Ends and Means (1988), Arms Control Delusion (1987). 
Essay in The American Spectator  3/13/09: 

"Seven years after Osama bin Laden's last verifiable appearance among the living, there is more evidence for Elvis's presence among us than for his. Hence there is reason to ask whether the paradigm of Osama bin Laden as terrorism's deus ex machina and of al Qaeda as the prototype of terrorism may be an artifact of our Best and Brightest's imagination, and whether investment in this paradigm has kept our national security establishment from thinking seriously about our troubles' sources. So let us take a fresh look at the fundamentals.

Negative evidence alone compels the conclusion that Osama is long since dead. Since October 2001, when Al Jazeera's Tayseer Alouni interviewed him, no reputable person reports having seen himnot even after multiple-blind journeys through intermediaries. The audio and video tapes alleged to be Osama's never convinced impartial observers. The guy just does not look like Osama. Some videos show him with a Semitic aquiline nose, while others show him with a shorter, broader one. Next to that, differences between colors and styles of beard are small stuff. 

Nor does the tapes' Osama sound like Osama. In 2007 Switzerland's Dalle Molle Institute for Artificial Intelligence, which does computer voice recognition for bank security, compared the voices on 15 undisputed recordings of Osama with the voices on 15 subsequent ones attributed to Osama, to which they added two by native Arab speakers who had trained to imitate him and were reading his writings. All of the purported Osama recordings (with one falling into a gray area) differed clearly from one another as well as from the genuine ones. By contrast, the CIA found all the recordings authentic. It is hard to imagine what methodology might support this conclusion. 

Also in 2007, Professor Bruce Lawrence, who heads Duke University's religious studies program, argued in a book on Osama's messages that their increasingly secular language is inconsistent with Osama's Wahhabism. Lawrence noted as well that the Osama figure in the December 2001 video, which many have taken as his assumption of responsibility for 9/11, wears golden ringsdecidedly un-Wahhabi. He also writes with the wrong hand. Lawrence concluded that the messages are fakes, and not very good ones. The CIA has judged them all good. 

Above all, whereas Elvis impersonators at least sing the King's signature song, "You ain't nutin' but a hound dawg," the words on the Osama tapes differ substantively from what the real Osama used to sayespecially about the most important matter. On September 16, 2001, on Al Jazeera, Osama said of 9/11: "I stress that I have not carried out this act, which appears to have been carried out by individuals with their own motivation." Again, in the October interview with Tayseer Alouni, he limited his connection with 9/11 to ideology: "If they mean, or if you mean, that there is a link as a result of our incitement, then it is true. We incite" But in the so-called "confession video" that the CIA found in December, the Osama figure acts like the chief conspirator. The fact that the video had been made for no self-evident purpose except perhaps to be found by the Americans should have raised suspicion. Its substance, the celebratory affirmation of a responsibility for 9/11 that Osama had denied, should also have weighed against the video's authenticity. Why would he wait to indict himself until after U.S. forces and allies had secured Afghanistan? But the CIA acted as if it had caught Osama red-handed." The American Spectator 


Bio: The Claremont Institute - 2009 Claremont Review of Books Dinner Featuring George Will


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

man your so beat its not even funny rosie..charlie sheen ..is what fox spoon fed you and you just ate it up.....and now you and glen beck are the new intel experts....LOL


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> man your so beat its not even funny rosie..charlie sheen ..is what fox spoon fed you and you just ate it up.....and now you and glen beck are the new intel experts....LOL



I don't watch fox news so fuck off, asshole.  Go suck off 9/11 rimjob and that other Yoda dipshit.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > man your so beat its not even funny rosie..charlie sheen ..is what fox spoon fed you and you just ate it up.....and now you and glen beck are the new intel experts....LOL
> ...



Truth hurts huh...you can substitute controlled media for fox it makes you feel any better....lol


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah the truth hurts.  Nineteen dipshits killed 3000 people and destroyed the face of Manhattan forever.  Took me a long time to deal with that truth.  but I did.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are really this brainwashed


thats whats sad
i still think that troofers have a medical deficiency


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



*you clowns are beat....bitch slapped like the punks you are...cant even adress my points your so beat....*



*
Respected Medical Professionals Launch New 9/11 Truth Group*

In response to growing concerns about ommissions, distortions, and contradictions in the official account of 9/11, an alliance of doctors, dentists, nurses, therapists, researchers, and other medical professionals has formed a new 911 Truth group.  Calling themselves Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth, the group has launched an online petition calling for a new investigation into the events of 9/11, which can be seen on the group&#8217;s website at Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth.



As medical professionals, we are dedicated to the service of humanity; to alleviating suffering, to improving health, preventing disease, and to preserving life,&#8221; said co-founder Jonathan Weisbuch, MD, MPH. &#8220;We are horrified by the terrorist acts of 9/11 and the senseless suffering and loss of life resulting from them.&#8221;  



OpEdNews » Respected Medical Professionals Launch New 9/11 Truth Group


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


one cannot be "beat" if one does not compete.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

pedoelvis69...pfft...walk on home ...boy


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> pedoelvis69...pfft...walk on home ...boy



fuck off, asshole.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


only in his small tiny mind does that compute


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

HA..HA...


*Maj. Brian Power-Waters, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired Fighter Pilot, U.S. Air Force. Flight Engineer, Royal Canadian Air Force during World War II. Military aircraft flown: North American F-86 Sabre fighter and P-51 Mustang fighter, Lockheed P-38 Lightning fighter, Grumman F8F Bearcat fighter, Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress bomber, North American B-25 Mitchell bomber, Handley Page Halifax Mk V bomber, Douglas C-47 Skytrain (aka Dakota) and C-54 Skymaster, Curtis-Wright C-46 Commando, Beechcraft C-45 Expeditor and T-34 Mentor, North American T-6 Texan and T-28 Trojan, Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star (aka T-Bird), Boeing Stearman PT-17 Kaydet, Fairchild PT-19, Cessna UC-78 Bobcat. Aerobatic flying competitor in Pitts Special S-1S and Acro-Sport Starduster II biplanes. *

Retired Commercial Airline Pilot flying for Mohawk Airlines, Allegheny Airlines, and US Airways for 28 years. FAA certified Flight and Ground Instructor, and Airframe and Powerplant Mechanic. Aircraft flown: British Aircraft BAC-111, Convair CV-240, CV-340, and CV-440 Metropolitan, Douglas DC-3 and DC-4, Martin 2-0-2, Martin 4-0-4. 30,000+ total hours flown. 

Author of Is It Safe? Why Flying Commercial Airliners is Still a Risky Business (2008), 93 Seconds to Disaster (2005), Danger In The Air (2002), Margin for Error: None (1980, 2001), and Safety Last: The Dangers of Commercial Aviation (1972, 2001). 
Statement in support of Pilots for 9/11 Truth petition to U.S. Congress calling for a new investigation of 9/11: 

"The FAA could have prevented 9/11 if they had installed rugged cockpit doors that were requested over 40 years ago. Please visit my website: Aviation Safety by Brian Power Waters - airline safety, air travel safety, Is it Safe? Why Flying Commercial Airliners Is Still a Risky Business and What Can Be Done About It, Danger in the Air Federal Aviation Administration Blunders, Margin for Err. I have written 5 airline safety books. I believe Danger in the Air depicts 9/11 nicely. 3,000 deaths is directly attributed to the FAA. In this case, it took 3,000 deaths for the tombstone agency to do something. Good luck to you in your Petition."  9/11 Truth - Operation Vid2 Congress Petition 


Signatory: Pilots for 9/11 Truth petition to U.S. Congress calling for a new investigation of 9/11: 

*"There are many Americans who feel that there are too many unanswered questions regarding the events of 911. We request that the investigation be reopened*. 
*
We feel that the 911 Commission did not go far enough, nor ask the tough questions necessary to get to the truth. We are requesting the investigation be reopened and that the mission this time be to find the truth, the whole truth, with no stone left unturned. *... " 9/11 Truth - Operation Vid2 Congress Petition 


Website: Aviation Safety by Brian Power Waters - airline safety, air travel safety, Is it Safe? Why Flying Commercial Airliners Is Still a Risky Business and What Can Be Done About It, Danger in the Air Federal Aviation Administration Blunders, Margin for Err 






Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> HA..HA...
> 
> 
> *Maj. Brian Power-Waters, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired Fighter Pilot, U.S. Air Force. Flight Engineer, Royal Canadian Air Force during World War II. Military aircraft flown: North American F-86 Sabre fighter and P-51 Mustang fighter, Lockheed P-38 Lightning fighter, Grumman F8F Bearcat fighter, Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress bomber, North American B-25 Mitchell bomber, Handley Page Halifax Mk V bomber, Douglas C-47 Skytrain (aka Dakota) and C-54 Skymaster, Curtis-Wright C-46 Commando, Beechcraft C-45 Expeditor and T-34 Mentor, North American T-6 Texan and T-28 Trojan, Lockheed T-33 Shooting Star (aka T-Bird), Boeing Stearman PT-17 Kaydet, Fairchild PT-19, Cessna UC-78 Bobcat. Aerobatic flying competitor in Pitts Special S-1S and Acro-Sport Starduster II biplanes. *
> ...


gee, is that a new one, or have you posted that about 40 times on this forum already?


hmmm, looks like HE believes the planes were hyjacked


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > HA..HA...
> ...



I'll go with the latter.


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > HA..HA...
> ...



I posted it ever time you went into denial...was it really forty...you poor bugger

I just want to see you come to acceptance and not be a wack-job .. _no patriots_... CT


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


well, since i already know what happened, and i will never be convinced by YOU or any of your troofer wackos, reposting the same things over and over and expecting a different result is a sign of insanity


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



your only purpose is to keep the 911 thread active so it remains in peoples conscious..its a psyop..you and Elvis are my allies and your great..because you dumb fucks  make me look even smarter than I already am...KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...SUCKER


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


but did you notice what that guy said?
he seems to believe that stronger cockpit doors would have prevented 9/11
sounds to me he believes it was done by terrorists and NOT what you believe


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



oh there very well could of been some dupe terrorist..this is why a real investigation is needed...dupe terrorist do not negate a inside job...not at all...

*and don't forget he also said this...

"There are many Americans who feel that there are too many unanswered questions regarding the events of 911. We request that the investigation be reopened. 

We feel that the 911 Commission did not go far enough, nor ask the tough questions necessary to get to the truth. We are requesting the investigation be reopened and that the mission this time be to find the truth, the whole truth, with no stone left unturned. ..*

*
something I fully believe...*


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so, if they had another invesatigation and they arrive at basicly the same conclusion that it wasnt an inside job and just some political CYA you would accept it?


i highly doubt it
you would accuse the new investigators of being Bush dupes as well

thus, it would be a waste to do


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



those are blind assumptions....if it was done under the terns of the petition i would have faith in the process...but I think it is clear to most that with the amount of cover-up ..omissions and distortions the truth is not being told..the real question is how deep does the rabbit hole go...


----------



## Yurt (Apr 4, 2009)

going out on another limb...

but i think 9/11 was not planned only on the inside, but also on the outside.....


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


but i say there is no rabbit hole


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

dude whats this Cheney arrest thing ??


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




well that's nice...but others of greater expertise disagree..and this greatly concerns me...


----------



## DamnYankee (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I think the govt is capable of pulling off the event. They just would have to have been insane to try it. What if one of the planes had MISSED? what if the info leaked? it would be the end of the republican party forever. and for what? a pretext for Iraq? they could have very easily found another pretext. If you're going to set this up, why not implicate Iraqis? why not hit the buildings lower so more people get trapped? or knock the buildings over rather than have them collapse into themselves? why use planes at all if there are explosives?
************
no, they are not capable
not at all
someone would have talked already
************
*There ya go.... Just ask Armitage about that....*


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

> ALLBizFR0M925 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I think the govt is capable of pulling off the event. They just would have to have been insane to try it
> ...






someone would of talked is a falacy...why has not bin laden location been..leaked...why is no one talking ???....its not contained within party's...another illusion

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqU8j1oouX4[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obi3y_ZEP9Y]YouTube - mainstream media is a psyop[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi AllBiz:



ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Oh I think the govt is capable of pulling off the event.


 
  No. A *&#8216;rogue element*&#8217; working* inside our Federal and State and Local Governments* (my Pentagon thread) used our elected officials as puppets to carry out these 9/11 Inside-job attacks. I am the very first to agree that* Senor Bush is an idiot* (watch the video) without the wherewithal to plan anything (pic), but he sat in *that Elementary School *(pic) playing his &#8216;*hiding-in-plain-sight*&#8217; role like a good inside-job puppet with a gun to his head.  Right now the same rogue element bad guys are telling their *Obama puppet* (pic) what to do next . . . 



ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> They just would have to have been insane to try it. What if one of the planes had MISSED?


 
  Give me a break!! All of this nonsense boils down to a few simple facts:

  1. All of the Flight 93 pictures show *AN EMPTY HOLE* (my thread).







  What fricking PLANE (the video clip)??? I showed you that this empty hole was already in this empty field from the U.S. Geological Survey pictures (look for yourself!) You guys run around talking about 100-ton Jetliners that never crashed in empty holes! 






  Say this with me really slow this time: This is another Shanksville picture of the EMPTY HOLE. We The People have been dumbed down to the point that *empty holes* (pic) equal crashed 100-ton Jetliners! 






  This is where &#8216;you&#8217; think a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! Then you ask the silly question, &#8220;What if one of the planes missed?&#8221; What fricking PLANE?? These *911Truth Deniers* (pic and pic) have no idea that &#8216;they&#8217; are supposed to make &#8216;their&#8217; case for a 100-ton Jetliner crashing in either of these locations, BEFORE they start rambling aimlessly about PLANES that are not present in ANY photograph; because no 100-ton Jetliner ever crashed at either location. Guess what? The inside-job bad guys stole 3 Trillion dollars during these 9/11 attacks &#8216;and&#8217; they continue stealing trillions and trillions and trillions of dollars through these *U.S./Global Economy Implosion Charades* (pic), because they realize that Americans are SO STUPID that they can rob We The People blind without murdering any innocent Americans in a second round of 911-like attacks.  Just look at the poll numbers above to realize that over 75 percent of USMB registered members are DUPES running after the Official Cover Story LIES like flies to BS . . .  



ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> what if the info leaked?


 
  Donald Rumsfeld slipped up on the day after the 9/11 inside-job attacks and told Parade Magazine that the Pentagon was struck by a missile (story), but We The People are DUPES without one clue.  Larry Silverstein told you that WTC-7 was *&#8216;pulled&#8217;* (link) after some &#8216;*decision to pull*&#8217; was made, but *DUPES* (pic) believe whatever they want to believe rather than what &#8216;is told&#8217; by all the corroborating &#8216;evidence.&#8217; 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]Leaked Expert Military Testimony[/ame] 

  You have tons of military experts telling you that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, but you look the other way and run after Loyal Bushie LIES anyway . . . 



ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> it would be the end of the republican party forever. and for what? a pretext for Iraq?


 
  Stop asking silly questions and just show us &#8216;your evidence&#8217; to support the Official Cover Story LIES. This 911Review article explains the *&#8220;9/11 Conspiracy Of Silence&#8221;* (here).  



ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> they could have very easily found another pretext. If you're going to set this up, why not implicate Iraqis?


 
  In other words, since you guys cannot answer my silly questions, then Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Dick Cheney had nothing to do with carrying out these 9/11 attacks! No. Your job is to stop asking questions and start offering up &#8216;evidence&#8217; that the Gov&#8217;t is being honest about all of these related 9/11 attacks. Good Luck! 



ALLBizFR0M925 said:


> Why not hit the buildings lower so more people get trapped? or knock the buildings over rather than have them collapse into themselves? why use planes at all if there are explosives?


 
  What PLANES? These 100-ton+ Jetliners have hundreds of &#8216;time-change&#8217; parts with serial numbers written down in log books that can help real investigators identify the PLANE in a matter of minutes after the cool-down period (story). So how many of these time-change parts have the Gov&#8217;t turned over to prove they are in possession of Flights 11, 77, 93 and 175?? Zero! At least nine of the *supposed hijackers have been found alive* (story), which means they did not go down in flames in any real Jetliner crash. The bad guys used Commercial Jetliners in their &#8216;Cover Story&#8217; to guarantee FBI jurisdiction, when people inside the FBI and CIA helped plan and carry out the attacks in the first place. The FBI ran around confiscating security video from everybody around the Pentagon very quickly on 9/11 (story) and the Pentagon had *84 security cameras* (story) covering the Heliport side of the Pentagon. The only reason that *Judicial Watch obtained the CCTV security video clips* (story) is because somebody on the inside leaked *the original five frames* (story) that started the discovery ball rolling; and even *those released video clips have missing frames* (story). Those of you DUPED by the Official Cover Story can try to answer the questions about &#8216;what&#8217; the FBI has been HIDING from the very beginning . . . 

  Many of you refuse to wake the hell up concerning these 9/11 Inside-job Attacks, because you are afraid to open your eyes to the realization of being surrounded by Loyal Bushie DUPES (pic and pic)  . . . 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2009)

If Flight 93 did not crash in PA, but instead landed elsewhere (as stated in another CT thread), where are the people who were on Flight 93?  If this plane landed elsewhere, was it full of people or was it empty?  If full of people, where are those people?  If empty, where are the people who were listed as being on that flight?  Where is Todd Beamer ('let's roll)?  

Were they originally scheduled to get on Flight 93, got to the airport, told they had to switch flights and got onto another plane?  If so, why haven't we heard from them? Where are the people who were on - or scheduled to be on -these planes (Flight 77 and Flight 93)?  

I read on another CT thread that Flight 77 never took off from the airport and that a missile penetrated the Pentagon.  Where is the plane (77) and where are the people who were supposed to have died on that plane when it crashed into the Pentagon?


----------



## Toro (Apr 4, 2009)

Terral says that Bush and Cheney killed them all.

Without raising one iota of suspicion from anyone.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> Terral says that Bush and Cheney killed them all.
> 
> Without raising one iota of suspicion from anyone.




As on the other thread, I am still waiting on answers to these questions from T and/or others who support that 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## Terral (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> If Flight 93 did not crash in PA, but instead landed elsewhere (as stated in another CT thread), where are the people who were on Flight 93?


 
  I have already answered your questions (here) if anybody wants to run through everything again.  What I want to know is how many of the *Loyal Bushie DUPES* (pic and pic and pic) clicked &#8220;*No*&#8221; to the OP Poll question before answering these kinds of questions from investigating the &#8216;evidence&#8217; for themselves? This is the kind of moronic nonsense that I am talking about when people blindly accept distorted versions of &#8216;the 911Truth&#8217; without having any idea about what really happened. Senor Bush could say Santa Claus and his band of renegade reindeer crashed into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour and you guys would start building a memorial for Rudolf . . . 



Zoom-boing said:


> If this plane landed elsewhere, was it full of people or was it empty?


 
  Why should I continue posting the same information for you time (story) and time (story) again, when you refuse to pull your head out of the sand for taking a good look around?  Plenty of people attest to the fact that *Flight 93 landed in Cleveland* (story and story = watch the little short news video)! Flight 93 landed in Cleveland due to a bomb threat. This is the evidence for where Senor Bush says Flight 93 crashed (pic). Do the fricking math! 



Zoom-boing said:


> If full of people, where are those people? If empty, where are the people who were listed as being on that flight? Where is Todd Beamer ('let's roll)?


 
  You cannot expect the Gov&#8217;t officials telling you that Flight 93 crashed into the little empty hole to come clean about the details of the *fake/alleged Flight 93 manifest* (link from story).  *The Gov&#8217;t IS LYING*. Pure and simple. That is the reason you are looking at pictures of the empty hole (pic). That is how a very small percentage of us conclude that these 9/11 attacks are INSIDE JOBS in the first place, or the Gov&#8217;t would be telling us the truth. 



Zoom-boing said:


> Were they originally scheduled to get on Flight 93, got to the airport, told they had to switch flights and got onto another plane? If so, why haven't we heard from them? Where are the people who were on - or scheduled to be on -these planes Flight 77 and Flight 93)?


 
  Answering the question about whether 9/11 was in inside job has NOTHING to do with hype about passengers. These Jetliners either crashed where the Gov&#8217;t says, OR they simply DID NOT. Period. Once you determine that all of the Shanksville pictures show *AN EMPTY HOLE* (google), then you know for A FACT that the Gov&#8217;t is LYING.  







  What do you see in the empty hole? Answer: Nothing but *an empty hole*. How many passengers are in the empty hole? *None*. Since the Gov&#8217;t has been LYING from day one, then you want a real investigation that &#8216;will&#8217; begin to answer your passenger questions.



Zoom-boing said:


> I read on another CT thread that Flight 77 never took off from the airport and that a missile penetrated the Pentagon. Where is the plane (77) and where are the people who were supposed to have died on that plane when it crashed into the Pentagon?


 
  This is what I mean right here . . . Lord-Have-Mercy . . . Since the AA77 was *canceled on 9/11* (my post), then nobody died in any Jetliner crash at the Pentagon. The evidence for the 9:31:39 AM missile strike that injured April Gallop and her son is here with the observational/geometric/algebraic exercises explained using diagrams and mathematical equations for the benefit of Bill Veale her attorney.  I can tell you precisely what happened at the Pentagon during *the two attacks* (my thread) at 9:31:39 AM &#8216;and&#8217; 9:36:27 AM, but my commentary includes NOTHING about any 100-ton Jetliner; because that never happened . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck"][/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck]www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]This Guy Was There On 9/11[/ame]

These videos 'do' work everywhere on God's Green Earth but on this website!

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2009)

T, stop being so angry.  I'm just asking questions and when you post gobs of links, it becomes tedious trying to hear your answers.

The following is from one of the links you provided.



> A Boeing 767 out of Boston made an emergency landing Tuesday at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport due to concerns that it may have a bomb aboard, said Mayor Michael R. White.
> 
> White said the plane had been moved to a secure area of the airport, *and was evacuated*.
> 
> *United identified the plane as Flight 93*. The airline did not say how many people were aboard the flight.



UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport

If this is true, where are those people?  Todd Beamer was on Flight 93.  Where is he now?

Flight 77 was canceled?  Ok.  Where are the people who were holding tickets to board Flight 77?  If that flight was canceled they must have been directed to take another flight.  So, where are they?  Why haven't we ever heard anyone say 'I was scheduled to be on Flight 77 and they canceled it and now they are reporting it crashed into the Pentagon.  Whew, close call'?

You've provided much information but I still fail to see what happened to these people who were - or weren't - on these flights.


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> Terral says that Bush and Cheney killed them all.
> 
> Without raising one iota of suspicion from anyone.



amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Toro (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Terral says that Bush and Cheney killed them all.
> ...



I wish the government was as ruthlessly efficient delivering the mail as they are killing people.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 4, 2009)

i voted YES it was an inside job.

here is my little article on that subject:

DIY-AV &bull; View topic - Stupidity, Denial and Conspiracy


----------



## elvis (Apr 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



I wish they were as ruthlessly efficient at a lot of things.


----------



## Terral (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> T, stop being so angry. I'm just asking questions and when you post gobs of links, it becomes tedious trying to hear your answers.


 
  Angry is not the appropriate term. I keep showing you evidence for the &#8216;inside-job attacks&#8217; in the empty Shanksville hole in the ground and you keep asking questions about victims. 







  Let&#8217;s see: Maybe that is Todd Beamer&#8217;s body walking by to our left in the dark shirt and light-colored pants . . . 



Zoom-boing said:


> If this is true, where are those people? Todd Beamer was on Flight 93. Where is he now?


 
  Since &#8216;you&#8217; believe UA93 crashed into this empty hole, then that is Todd Beamer walking through the empty hole . . . 



Zoom-boing said:


> Flight 77 was canceled? Ok. Where are the people who were holding tickets to board Flight 77?


 





  You must be talking about the people who were aboard the 100-ton Jetliner that crashed into this standing E-ring wall. Right? Well, the people are not in that green tree and not in the fire truck and not stuck to the cable reels. 



Zoom-boing said:


> If that flight was canceled they must have been directed to take another flight.


 
  No. The inside-job bad guys murdered many innocent Americans on 9/11 and the three days that followed (&#8220;60-Hour Witness Assassination&#8221 &#8216;and&#8217; they assigned their victims seats on canceled flights and others that landed safely . . . Why? Because DUPES will believe anything. One reason I am a real 911Truther is because I cannot stand for anyone to deliberately lie into my face telling stories that do NOT even begin to match &#8216;the evidence.&#8217;   



Zoom-boing said:


> So, where are they? Why haven't we ever heard anyone say 'I was scheduled to be on Flight 77 and they canceled it and now they are reporting it crashed into the Pentagon. Whew, close call'?


 
  Donald Rumsfeld controlled all of the DNA evidence from all of the 9/11 inside-job attack locations that included people gassed to have their bodies burned (like this) at *Wright Patterson Field in Southern Ohio* (link). All of the DNA evidence was shipped by military planes to "*the mortuary complex at Dover AFB, Delaware*" (link) where they mixed and matched the evidence to say anything they wished. Let me give you an example of how these bad guys continued running their Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign right under your nose without anybody (well, they fooled most of you) knowing what was really going on:

  Most of you guys have heard of the *911 Commission Report* (link) representing 585 PDF pages of sworn 911 Commission Testimony. However, most of you might not of heard of the *Arlington County After-Action Report* pertaining only to the Pentagon (link) representing about 275 more pages of Official Sworn 9/11 Testimony. From these two documents of over 800 pages, I want you to guess how many times the plural term &#8220;*explosions*&#8221; is used in this sworn testimony to describe what really happened on 9/11? The answer is ZERO . . . and you guys still think that 9/11 was &#8216;not&#8217; and inside job. Both of these documents use the singular use of the term &#8220;*explosion*&#8221; exactly six times and every use of the word in the corrupt ACAAR is directly connected to *their &#8216;fake&#8217; 9:38 AM AA77 crash* that never even happened. Both of these Gov&#8217;t Documents have been &#8216;keyword sanitized,&#8217; which you should suspect for an &#8216;inside job&#8217; where the FBI and CIA are telling everybody what to say, when those cartoon characters helped to plan and carry out the attacks in the first place. Those of you who think (you are not thinking at all) that 9/11 is &#8216;not&#8217; an inside job are siding with Senor Bush in saying a band of these guys did the attacks:







  Okay, since we are asking questions: How did a band of Bearded Jihadist Radicals manage to eliminate all references to &#8216;explosions&#8217; from these two Gov&#8217;t documents? How did they sanitize the times of &#8220;*9:31 AM*&#8221; and &#8220;*9:32 AM*&#8221; from the corrupt ACAAR, which just happens to be the time that the Pentagon was actually struck during the original missile strike that stopped these Pentagon clocks (pic)? The FBI had to turn over the Doubletree Security Video information and guess what time shows up with the first explosion? That is right! 9:32 AM!








Zoom-boing said:


> You've provided much information but I still fail to see what happened to these people who were - or weren't - on these flights.


 
  That is because Zoom is asking the wrong questions to determine whether or not we are looking at a 9/11 inside job. The Gov&#8217;t is either telling you &#8216;the truth&#8217; or they are LIARS. Period! This is not a case of one or two little inconsistencies in the details, but we have empty holes where the Gov&#8217;t says 100-ton Jetliners supposedly crashed, which means you should be looking for pictures of a crashed 100-ton Jetliner to prop up &#8216;their&#8217; stupid explanations.

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



another media spoon fed line from E...they are that ruthless and efficient you just don't have the program


----------



## eots (Apr 4, 2009)

Toro said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



boy no one has ever heard that old psyop line before.....


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> Angry is not the appropriate term. I keep showing you evidence for the &#8216;inside-job attacks&#8217; in the empty Shanksville hole in the ground and you keep asking questions about victims.


 
And you keep avoiding to answer my questions about these victims and keep directing the subject back to the hole in the ground.  

If Flight 93, which was full of passengers, was in fact diverted to Cleveland and evacuated, _where are the people who where on that plane?_

The following is from one of the links you provided.



> A Boeing 767 out of Boston made an emergency landing Tuesday at Cleveland Hopkins International Airport due to concerns that it may have a bomb aboard, said Mayor Michael R. White.
> 
> White said the plane had been moved to a secure area of the airport, *and was evacuated*.
> 
> *United identified the plane as Flight 93*. The airline did not say how many people were aboard the flight.



UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport

If this is true, where are those people?  Todd Beamer was on Flight 93.  Where is he now?



> Since &#8216;you&#8217; believe UA93 crashed into this empty hole, then that is Todd Beamer walking through the empty hole . . .



Funny I don't recall saying whether I did believe or did not believe that Flight 93 crashed in PA.  You are assuming again.  If what you say, and provide information for is true and that Flight 93 was in fact diverted to Cleveland and the flight evacuated, including Todd Beamer, where are they/he now?  

Again, people bought tickets for flight 77 well in advanced of their flights on 9/11.  They went to the airport, were told that their flight was canceled, and either boarded another flight or went home.  How did the government murder them if they were all dispersed on other flights or if they left the airport? 

You keep posting the same thing over and over yet you never answer my questions.  If this information on the passengers is in the multitude of links you provide, please post those excerpts along with a link to the site.  I couldn't find the answers to my questions in there; perhaps I missed it.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 4, 2009)

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the government was as ruthlessly efficient delivering the mail as they are killing people.
> ...



exactly.

maybe we should write a pocket guide to denial for these morons with step by step instructions so they wouldn't have to think at all when they post.

that guide would only be about a paragraph long.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

neurosport said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


you troofers are the ones in denial
you deny the facts


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 4, 2009)

neurosport said:


> i voted YES it was an inside job.
> 
> here is my little article on that subject:
> 
> DIY-AV &bull; View topic - Stupidity, Denial and Conspiracy



great article there.That describes the Bush dupes here PERFECTLY who live in denial about government conspiracys such as 9/11 and many others as well.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 4, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> neurosport said:
> 
> 
> > i voted YES it was an inside job.
> ...


yeah, cause someones post on a message board is such proof




btw, thats really funny coming from an Alex Jones dupe


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwq04_KhCeI]YouTube - 911 Clues EVERYONE MISSED[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAbuQrG6hAs]YouTube - Naudet brothers' "9/11" - clues in your face[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 5, 2009)

Funny though, that the very few possible "clues" you have to stand on here ... are pretty much ones that any half wit could cover up before anyone ever notices. However a vast majority are just ... junk ... not even good junk like that cool old couch you find at the dump and take home to clean and repair ... more like the "stepped in it" type junk.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Funny though, that the very few possible "clues" you have to stand on here ... are pretty much ones that any half wit could cover up before anyone ever notices. However a vast majority are just ... junk ... not even good junk like that cool old couch you find at the dump and take home to clean and repair ... more like the "stepped in it" type junk.



here you are again pretending like you know anything...stop pretending ...


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmo0G5Q5f9c&feature=related]YouTube - Terrible man squeezes Kitten to death.[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 5, 2009)

Eots ... I post here because you think you know everything, yet you prove time and again you are just looking to point fingers. It's fun to watch, so yeah, keep it up, still worth a good laugh.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 5, 2009)

I would argue about 9-11 being an inside job but ONLY if there is nobody else on my side of the debate

( in other words i don't want to defend arguments made by somebody else )

and only if you keep your sense of humor to yourself 

otherwise its gonna boil down to who said "HAHA" more times.  oh look !  you said haha 50 times and we said it 850 times !  we win !  of course theres 20 of us and 1 of you ...

idiots ...

so if you want we can start a new thread and have a serious argument there.  if you don't want that - then i win by default.

and you don't even need to tell me that you "only do it for fun" because i KNOW that already.  you only "do it" because you're idiots ...


----------



## Terral (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> And you keep avoiding to answer my questions about these victims and keep directing the subject back to the hole in the ground.


 






  Prove to me a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this little hole and I will entertain these readers by answering your questions. Until then you have NO CASE for anyone dying here . . . Period.



Zoom-boing said:


> Funny I don't recall saying whether I did believe or did not believe that Flight 93 crashed in PA. You are assuming again.


 
  Lets try tackling this problem from another direction:  Click here. My questions: 

1. Tell me about the victims in this empty hole . . . 

2. Where are they now??

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Octoldit (Apr 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Simple enough question. Ohh this is a public poll.



The bombing runs over American cities with the bio-toxic germs and heavy metals that are murdering scores of innocent people including infants, children, and the elderly must be "Al Quida"....Right? 

Any person that has any type of respiratory ailment is subject to very serious illness or death by their bio-toxic bombing runs. Everyone is weakened by the introduction of the germs sprayed into the skies by "Al Quida" and the particle pollution is getting worst. 

All the aircraft retrofitted with the spray nozzles responsible for the across the board attack on the lives and health of Americans can also spray Americans with more lethal microbiological toxins. 

Maybe this is why "Al Quida" called for the so-called Base relocation scheme that stripped the states of their f-16 fighter jets, so when they (communist/Jews) decide it's time to release more deadly germs into the air the states will not have the ability to protect the population from mass murder. 

The Jewish media made many reports of how Saddam sprayed his own people with chemical lethal weapons, but nothing is said about all the artificial clouds known as chem-trails sprayed all over the United States.

If "Al Quida" was responsible for 9-11 then they are also the ones making these bombing runs over America killing people and making them sick. The communist within the Government who have implemented all the KGB spying and seizure of our rights , liberties, and freedoms based on 9-11 must be "Al Quida"...Right?

It's amazing how "Al Quida" blocks freeman from the intelligence post because he is not a slave to the Israelis. Senator Schumer calls the son of a Terrorist Rahm Emanuel and it's done. A pro American is blocked from a strategically sensitive post and the president says "nothing"....Who is it that's really controlling the Government?

The Zionist Communist with dual citizenship being 3% of the population controlling the media, economy, and literally the government have been real busy. They have came a long way since the Bolshevik Revolution. They are pushing their slaves to yet another war.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 911 Clues EVERYONE MISSED


more complet6e BULLSHIT from eots, what a shock


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Terrible man squeezes Kitten to death.


typical misstitled video that eots uses


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 5, 2009)

you forgot to put in your vote for yes octodolt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 5, 2009)

neurosport said:


> I would argue about 9-11 being an inside job but ONLY if there is nobody else on my side of the debate
> 
> ( in other words i don't want to defend arguments made by somebody else )
> 
> ...



dude you need to read through this whole thread.myself,eots,terral and sealy bobo the ones who are not afraid of the truth that 9/11 was an inside job,have posted many times here on this thread.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> neurosport said:
> 
> 
> > I would argue about 9-11 being an inside job but ONLY if there is nobody else on my side of the debate
> ...


dude, you morons ARE scared of the truth
9/11 wasnt an inside job


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> neurosport said:
> 
> 
> > I would argue about 9-11 being an inside job but ONLY if there is nobody else on my side of the debate
> ...


if bobo says it, it must be true.


----------



## ItsFairmont (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it was a joint effort of the Israelis and Americans.

There are too many loose ends and funny stories for 911 to have been what the government said it was.

Besides, how can I expect that the Bush Administration was honest about 911 when everything else turned out to be a lie?

And now the new puppet is doing things just as usual.  No radical change.  


Just ask yourself this about 911:  Who benefitted?  Who eventually made a ton of money as a result?

That's who did it.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

ItsFairmont said:


> I think it was a joint effort of the Israelis and Americans.
> 
> There are too many loose ends and funny stories for 911 to have been what the government said it was.
> 
> ...


pure delusion


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are no victims in this empty hole if, as you stated, they were diverted to Cleveland and evacuated from the plane.



> 2. Where are they now??



They were evacuated at Cleveland and . . .  where_ are_ they now?  That's what I'm asking you.

*You *posted a link that stated that Flight 93 was diverted on 9/11 and forced to land at Cleveland and the passengers were evacuated. UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport If this is true, where are the passengers who were on that flight?  You are saying that Flight 93 did not crash in PA.  Ok. You then posted a link saying what _did_ happen to the plane -- that it landed in Cleveland and the passengers were evacuated.  Ok.  Please tell me what happened to those passengers.  If you are correct, and Flight 93 never crashed, and those passengers got off in Cleveland -- where are they now?  What happened to them?

Please provide the excerpts from your many links and the link itself.  I looked but could not find this particular information.  I may have missed it as there is much information you provided.  

I've looked for the same information about the passengers from Flight 77 but could not find it.  Again, there is much information you provided; perhaps I missed it as well.  Thanks.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that hole looks large enough and is shaped like a plane to me


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIZW959vJc]YouTube - Fox News expose: Israelis had foreknowledge of 9-11.[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Fox News expose: Israelis had foreknowledge of 9-11.


WOW, what a shock, another misstitled video from eots


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 5, 2009)

ItsFairmont said:


> I think it was a joint effort of the Israelis and Americans.
> 
> There are too many loose ends and funny stories for 911 to have been what the government said it was.
> 
> ...


you my man are capable of thinking for yourself and outside the box.Bush and Cheney profitted from the attacks BIG TIME,thats been documented.yeah it was definetely a joint adventure by the Israelis and the CIA.We know the israelis were involved because there were some dancing israelis filmed on rooftops after the towers fell down and filmed driving by in a car dancing as well yet they were not arrested.of course the Bush dupes are so much in denial they ignore these kinds of overwhelming facts that prove that.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

n the aftermath of 9/11, I have heard many claims that a 757 could not possible have hit the Pentagon because the plane cannot fly so low to the ground at speeds of 500 mph or more. The primary reason given is that ground effect prevents this from happening. Is there any truth to this claim?- question from EricI am researching Flight 77 hitting the Pentagon. The aircraft was a Boeing 757-200 traveling 345 mph according to the flight data recorder. Because of damage to light poles about 1500 feet from the building, the leading edge of the wing was about 15-18 feet off the ground at this location. The impact damage at the building is contained below the slab of the second floor, which is 14 feet high. Nothing hit the lawn prior to the building facade. How would ground effect have been overcome for this scenario?- question from Russell PickeringYour article on ground effect says that it comes into play at a height equivalent to the wingspan of the aircraft, or about 125 ft for a 757. If a 757 tried to fly at low altitude at 500 mph, wouldn't ground effect force it up to at least 125 ft? And if the pilot tried to force the nose down at that speed, wouldn't the aircraft become unstable? I don't think any pilot could control an aircraft like that and hit the Pentagon. No 757 could fly like that, especially the terrorist supposedly flying Flight 11 who was an unskilled amateur pilot yet magically flew with total perfection.- 

http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cach...ground+effect+boeing&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

NO GROUND EFFECT


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BvQcG02JX0[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

YET HE SAW FLIGHT MARKINGS WINGS FOLDING BACK..BUT YET THEY WHERE NOT ON THE LAWN OR IN THE VIDEO..WATCH HIS FACE HE IS CLEARLY LYING

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0vxc50xAbk&feature=PlayList&p=3AF3FC2EC3DF655C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Attack Eyewitness Mike Walter[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YET HE SAW FLIGHT MARKINGS WINGS FOLDING BACK..BUT YET THEY WHERE NOT ON THE LAWN OR IN THE VIDEO..WATCH HIS FACE HE IS CLEARLY LYING
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Attack Eyewitness Mike Walter


wow, eots posting a video with both an honest title and dealing with facts
well done


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

so how did ground effect  laws get suspended on 911


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> so how did ground effect  laws get suspended on 911



magic. Alex Jones put a curse on the plane.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so how did ground effect  laws get suspended on 911
> ...



first off your not even funny or witty..secondly...is that your brain dead answer to the fact of ground effect ?


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



no rosieots, enlighten us.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> so how did ground effect  laws get suspended on 911


the same way it does every time a plane lands


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



well pedoelvis it is pretty simple commercial airliners cant fly at crusing speed at low altitude as claimed by the official conspracy theory and only the most skilled piolits could even attempt to control a craft at these altitudes and if they did ..it would be at hundreds of mph slower than crusing speed ..not a  invisble flash racing 8ft of the ground..it is not possible...it would be easily filmed and would look like this
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srTL3HVu4Wg]YouTube - Boeing 757 landing[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yyyyyeah charlie sheen should stick to movies.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

not this.....[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaFuNDWylO4[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

and more like this..no penatration

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25vlt7swhCM]YouTube - Jet airplane crash test[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

it had to be bolted to a track because ground effect would of forced it to higher altitude,,and this is a fighter with short wing span ..ground effect increases with wing span,,

The basic idea is a Boeing 757 is simply not designed to fly so fast so close to the ground and simply can't do it. This is because of the huge lift created under this huge plane going so fast. Not to mention there is an effect called "downwash", where the plane creates a huge suction under it as it flies. This would have picked up everything that was under a 757 and thrown it in all directions-- for instance cable spools and electrical generators.

This basically demolishes the official Pentagon story.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 5, 2009)

So nobody wants to argue with me ...

you are SAD people


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> and more like this..no penatration
> 
> YouTube - Jet airplane crash test


and yet you have the stupidity to ask "what happened to the 757"


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > and more like this..no penatration
> ...



a 757 is much longer.. contains ..luggage etc..the reality is your stupidity to believe aluminum could penetrate 3 concrete and steel reinforced walls at the pentagon  or travel 8ft of the ground at cruising speed


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


thats where you are WRONG
it was only ONE 3' thick wall, the outside wall
on the first floor the pentagon is not divided by the rings

i'm not positive, but i think the bottom 3 floors

and, a plane of any size can fly at 8' off the ground, till it crashes


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



that thick concrete wall explains why the wings combusted upon impact and didn't go thru the wall, where with the Towers, cut a hole in them.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Ground Effect

that answer your bullshit about ground effect


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

Terral, please see my post on page 47 in response to your most recent post to me.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


they also like to use the unbroken glass as an excuse

yeah, hard to believe blast proof glass wouldnt break


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Terral, please see my post on page 47 in response to your most recent post to me.


terral will only post the same BS over and over and ask you to prove what you have already proven


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> and more like this..no penatration
> 
> YouTube - Jet airplane crash test



"The plane atomized upon impact; it_ literally disappeared into dust_."

If this plane crashing into a concrete wall disintegrated, does it not make sense that the planes that hit the WTC, Pentagon and Shanksville also 'atomized upon impact and literally disappeared into dust?'  

Unless, as previously stated in this thread by other posters, Flight 77 and Flight 93 never reached their supposed 'crash'  destinations and instead were either diverted to Cleveland (Flight 93) or never took off (Flight 77).  Which begs the question, where_ are _those people who were on Flight 93 and who were suppose to be on Flight 77?

Please provide excerpts and links from information provided.  Thanks.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

One of the most telling photographs Meyssan, Thierry presents is on the cover of his  Le-Pentagate. The photograph is from the US DoD "All Hands" magazine, and is of a perfectly symmetrical hole about 2.3 meters in diameter, in the interior wall of the third ring inside the Pentagon, with a rescue worker in the foreground. As the trajectory marked by the dotted line, this hole from the blast is after having gone through 3 consecutive rings of the Pentagon: 2 exterior brick and concrete walls, 10 rows of 40 cm. square steel-reinforced concrete load-bearing pillars, the poured concrete floor between the first and second story, and 84 m. of interior offices with perhaps 4 poured concrete walls. That's about 4 m. of reinforced concrete. The DoD Pentagon Attack Legend is that this hole was caused by the fiberglass nose of a Boeing 

The Pentagon is constructed with 42,000 40 cm. (15") square steel reinforced concrete pillars. The graphics below, provided by the DoD, shows the extent of the damage from the attack on 9/11 as destroyed pillars. By their count, there were 32 pillars destroyed, and a lesser number stripped to their steel reinforced core. 56 What is astonishing is the fact that the destroyed pillars form an almost perfectly straight line on a 45o angle. Nothing in the chaos of the disintegration of a soft shelled mass of fluid like an airliner hitting a stone, concrete and brick wall with steel reinforced load bearing pillars, would lead you to expect an almost perfectly linear path of destruction. "A plane is like a sausage skin: it doesn't have much strength and virtually crumbles on impact."
Pentagon Attack Damage - 9/11 Review


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Terral, please see my post on page 47 in response to your most recent post to me.
> ...



I'm beginning to think this may be the case.  If 9/11 was a conspiracy and Flight 93 and Flight 77 never crashed, then there must be some explanation and proof of what happened to the people who were - or weren't in the case of Flight 77 - on those planes.  I would think with all the links, photos, articles and proof provided so far, that finding out what happened to these 100 or so people would be doable as well.

Eots, if you have information on the whereabouts of the people of Flights 93 and Flight 77, please provide excerpts and links.  Thanks.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Ground Effect
> 
> that answer your bullshit about ground effect



as if...some wack job debunker sit !..look at ground effect unrelated to 911..and you will learn the facts of ground effect...listen to actual commercial airline pilots...


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

How much did Maisson make on that book when it came out in France?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Ground Effect
> ...


as if, you dont know SHIT about it


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> How much did Maisson make on that book when it came out in France?



pocket change compared to bush and cheney...


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > How much did Maisson make on that book when it came out in France?
> ...



Irrelevant.  How much did he make?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


if he only made $1 a book, he had about 15 Million dupes like eots to sucker into buying it


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



 in northwoods the plan was to use assets and made up passengers that never existed in the first place are you familiar with northwoods 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IygchZRJVXM]YouTube - Operation Northwoods[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


so, all those people never existed?


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



yes, the plan to firebomb government buildings in Miami using cubans as a pretext for an invasion of Cuba, which Kennedy rejected.  How come we didn't invade saudi arabia or have Iraqis hijack the jets?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...


yeah, if i wanted to invade Iraq, why would i claim Saudis were the big group?
i would have claimed they were all Iraqi's working for Saddam


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



wrong again elvis the plan was to commit terrorist act on American citizens ..with drone aircraft crashed and blamed on terrorist signed and approved by all joint chiefs of staff but rejected by Maknamara....


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Except in the case of 77 a WIFE of one of the CABINET members was aboard. Either Treasury or Transportation as I recall. Further in order for 93 to be faked we would need to add all the supposed family members that were brought before the public and made statements and provided taped conversations.

Once again dumb shit real people were on those planes, provide some evidence they were not killed on 9/11 and if you claim they were murdered by the Government, provide real evidence as to how the Government managed to kidnap all those civilians and crew, murder them and dispose of the bodies with no one the wiser.

Squirm you loon, squirm.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



This tells me nothing about the passengers of Flights 77 and 93.

Flight 93 was diverted and landed in Cleveland, according to the links provided by Terral.  The passengers on Flight 93 were evacuated from the plane at the Cleveland airport, according to the link provided by Terral.

If Flight 93 never crashed in PA and was diverted to Cleveland and the passengers evacuated,* what happened to the passengers*? 

*Please provide excerpts and links as to where the people who were on Flight 93 are now*.  I'm not interested in videos that have nothing to do with my question.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



they needed the bin laden boogeyman..and a excuse to secure the pipeline in afghanistan thats why


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



yeah, because they couldn't have built the pipeline in afghanistan without blowing up the World Trade Center.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



bullshit it doesn't if northwoods went operational they had a plan to deal with the what happend to the passengers question it is reasonable to suggest that the same plan would be used to answer that question on 911..is that really that hard to follow...and psyops and technology has only become more sophisticated since then...if they thought they could pull it of then..they certainly could now..


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



A pipe line NO ONE is building by the way.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



yes thats true..they could not..more could they of had the support to invade..a new pearl harbour was required..their words...not mine....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aepfsJfWxV0]YouTube - The Project for the New American Century[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The guy in the video talks about an empty plane being flown by remote control.  You guys claim Flight 77 never even took off and that Flight 93 was diverted at Cleveland and evacuated.

You have failed to provide _proof _(your video is not proof; as you state 'it is reasonable to suggest') of where the people from Flight 77 and Flight 93 are _today_.

When the passengers of Flight 93 got off the plane at Cleveland -- _what happened to them?  Where are they?_  Proof please, not 'supposed' or 'suggested' lame videos.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



pfft...in your dreams...


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yyyyyyeah.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


no they didnt
they gcould have used Saddam just as easily


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



REAL easy to disprove, get the list of the flight crews and passengers and either prove they never existed or that they are still alive and well some where. Ohh and explain how the Government got all those family members to lie for them and keep lying for 8 years. And why a Cabinet Member would allow his wife to be murdered and stay quiet about it.

The only one DREAMING is you loons. PUT UP or SHUT UP.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


Squawk PNAC=EVIL Squawk


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



*it is the official story that has not provided proof..a real investigation with testimony under oath with disclosure of all evidence like flight data recorders passenger list and boarding information ..subpoena powers..thats how a criminal investigation works...the prosecution has a theory and then sets out to prove in court under these conditions...*


Investigation into 9/11 as described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report. 

WHEREAS, many New York City voters believe that there remain many unanswered questions critical to establishing the truth about all relevant events leading up to, during and subsequent to the tragic attacks occurring on September 11, 2001 (&#8220;9/11&#8221, and 

WHEREAS, no prior investigation by any New York City agency or any other governmental entity has resulted in the citizens being provided with those critical answers or information necessary to establish the truth about those tragic events, ... 

An independent, temporary New York City commission (the &#8220;Commission&#8221 is hereby created to conduct a comprehensive, factdriven investigation into the events that took place on 9/11, as well as to thoroughly examine related events before and after the attacks, including any activities attempting to hide, cover up, impede or obstruct any investigation into these 9/11 events, following wherever the facts may lead. The Commission shall publish one or more reports of their findings." 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

What happened to Barbara Olsen?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


so, now we have the first responders to each scene all those that worked in the rescue and recovery the people named on the planes and their families, the people planting the explosives in 4 buildings


sheeesh, that HAS to be in the thousands without including the others in the government that would have had to be aware
as well as the nearly 50,000 that worked in the towers daily and didnt notice work being done


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What happened to Barbara Olsen?


she must have changed faces and lives in the riviera


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Again, _where are the people from these flights_?  As asked by several on this thread - _what happened to them_? 

*Proof of their whereabouts please*.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



it simply shows the desire and intent to invade afghanistan and Iran and the recognition that a pearl harbour like event would be required to gain popular support..it just is what it is...you cant deal with that so you post your nonsense


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



when did we invade Iran?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


yet we didnt invade Iran


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



your question was intelligently answered..there are several possibilities..but no investigation or testomny under oath has been given..evidence is withheld.. the definitive proof  is still in control of the perpetrators


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


we didnt


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no they werent
where are they if these flights didnt crash where they are said to have?


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



excuse me iraq..afganistain..iran...in that order...was the pnac agenda..next was pakistain..


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



perfect......you stupid fucks have proof of everthing else....but plane loads of people....uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



Area 51


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



but we haven't invaded Iran or Pakistan.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



give it up you where beat many post ago..we did invade Iraq and afghanistan..the plans not necessarily done yet...you asked your dumbs ass question about saddam and Arabs and got your answer..you where wrong...again


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so, your expecting Obama to invade Iran and Pakistan?


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



well in the official story most of them where .....vaporized


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



prove to me that we are going to war with Iran and Pakistan, one of which is armed with a nuclear weapon.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fU-FyKAL9A]YouTube - flight 93 eyewitness admits not seeing dead bodies[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FCsqayKrSM&feature=related]YouTube - the 9/11 victims did NOT vaporize[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


thats a lie


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



and in your story.....


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



why didn't we invade saudi arabia and why weren't the terrorists from Iran, Pakistan, afghanistan, and iraq?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - the 9/11 victims did NOT vaporize


and that video proves your ealier claim was a LIE


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - flight 93 eyewitness admits not seeing dead bodies



Right.  I'm beat because I don't believe Bush blew up the towers, shot flight 93 down, and a missile into the pentagon.  right.  and I was right about operation northwoods, so blow me.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P72v8zryZAE&feature=related]YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected[/ame]


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - the 9/11 victims did NOT vaporize



tell us fuckstain, when are we going to war with Pakistan and Iran?  one of which is armed with a nuclear weapon?


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected




I'm not watching your fucking videos.  when are we going to war with Pakistan and Iran?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected


looks like evidence of a crash


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - flight 93 eyewitness admits not seeing dead bodies
> ...



no your beat because you cant even come close to supporting your beliefs


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected
> ...


that video proves he is a fucking moron
it doesnt prove anything he is claiming


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected
> ...



how many times is he going to post this shit?


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



and what would I have to do to do that?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL

thats so funny coming from someone that cant begin to support his theory with facts, only questions


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected
> ...



your question is stupid pedoelvis 69...you asked why not use terrorist from iran and why use arabs,,i gave you the reason...they already had bin laden as a boogyman..a shadowy enemy..they had a stated desire to first invade afghanistan and Iraq as i proved..then they did so...as far as iran and Pakistani go i am not privileged to that information..plans may even of changed at this point a intelligent person would understand that...and you where not right about northwoods as iyou left out the part about the fake hijackings and that it was  McNamara that rejected the plan,,,nice try


----------



## elvis (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yeah I don't have the fucking thing memorized.


----------



## eots (Apr 5, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> What happened to Barbara Olsen?


To share some basic facts regarding the Pentagon/Flight 77: -


BACKGROUND
Contingency planning exercises had simulated a plane crash at the Pentagon.


Coincidently, Charles Burlingame who was an ex-Navy pilot and had worked on anti-terrorism strategies in the Pentagon, was the pilot of Flight 77 on 9/11.


Flight 77 had the potential for a fabricated passenger list with many of those on board being government officials or those affiliated with it, including a large group of students with the National Geographic Society. Operation Northwoods detailed how the Chiefs of Staff thought it was possible to create a fake passenger list: &#8220;The passengers could be a group of college students off on a holiday or any grouping of persons with a common interest to support chartering a non-scheduled flight&#8221;.


Following from the above Operation Northwoods quote - Flight 77 was not scheduled to fly on 9/11 (search link for &#8220;Bureau of Transportation Statistics&#8221.

FLIGHT PATH/APPROACH
Flight 77 disappeared from radar at 08:56am. After nearly 30 minutes at 09:25am, an unidentified &#8216;blip&#8217; assumed to be Flight 77 was sighted flying fast towards the Pentagon.


Hani Hanjour, the &#8216;hijacker&#8217; who supposedly flew Flight 77 into the Pentagon, was a poor pilot who had difficulty controlling a small Cessna aircraft. Yet on 9/11 he perfectly executed a steep descent whilst tightly banking before lining the aircraft up and skimming feet above the ground in a large Boeing 757.


Air traffic controllers said, &#8220;The speed, the maneuverability, the way that he turned, we all thought in the radar room, all of us experienced air traffic controllers, that that was a military plane,&#8221;


Flight 77 description &#8211; approximately 500mph, low to the ground and like a military aircraft.
Cruise missile description - approximate speed of 500mph, flies complicated, low-altitude routes to a target.


Testimony given to the 9/11 Commission indicates Vice President Dick Cheney had a stand-down order in place, allowing the aircraft to approach and impact the Pentagon.


The only calls from Flight 77 &#8216;happened&#8217; to be those of Barbara Olson to her husband. Her husband, who &#8216;happened&#8217; to be US Solicitor General. The US Solicitor General, who &#8216;happened&#8217; to be the man that successfully represented presidential candidate George W. Bush in the Supreme Court case Bush v. Gore, which effectively determined the final result of the contested 2000 Presedential election.



http://www.unexplained-mysteries.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=89899&st=105&p=1917979&


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 5, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


sorry, op northwoods did not have any hyjackings
it was supposed to be a commuter plane being shot out of the air with students on it


dont believe me? read the fucking documents
i have


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

thats correct shot down..here the whole plan...mock funerals ...mock victims..snipers...mock hijackings


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rNdbbQ75Qw]YouTube - Operation Northwoods[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> thats correct shot down..here the whole plan...mock funerals ...mock victims..snipers...mock hijackings
> 
> 
> YouTube - Operation Northwoods


stop depending on fucking youtube videos
search for the REAL documents and you wont get so fucking messed up


and YES, all MOCK, as in NOT REAL
so even if Op Northwoods was carried out, NO ONE WOULD HAVE DIED
that doesnt even begin to show that 9/11 was a false flag
you guys are fucking morons every time you bring that up


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > thats correct shot down..here the whole plan...mock funerals ...mock victims..snipers...mock hijackings
> ...



go check the real documents its all there you and elvis...just select the parts that suit you
its all laid out in this video as well


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/northwoods.pdf

please everyone take the divecon challenge..make copy's for your friends


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/northwoods.pdf
> 
> please everyone take the divecon challenge..make copy's for your friends


why do i need a copy for my hands?
i was the one to tell YOU to read em

i've already read em, they dont support the shit you post one iota


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

I"m not watching any videos.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I"m not watching any videos.



its the original documents on pdf dumb shit


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I"m not watching any videos.
> ...



wasn't talking about that.  I just said I'm not watching any videos about 9/11.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/northwoods.pdf
> ...



i read them long before this..I would suggest you read them again


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



for what?


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



then stop repeating yourself and go read the documents


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I"m not watching any videos.


the pdf isnt a video
its to the actual Op Northweoods documents


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



how many times have you repeated yourself about what happened on 9/11?  I'm not interested in reading the documents.  They prove nothing about 9/11.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


maybe he thinks they've changed somehow
i think HE should read em again since he thought it was hyjackings


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



even if it was, it has nothing to do with 9/11.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



so he can confirm mock victims ..mock funerals,,etc..or  remain ignorant the choice is yours


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I would seriously like your opinion as to when and how we would attack Iran and Pakistan.  aside from whether or not 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the pdf does not enable cut/paste.... yes it also mentions mock hijackings


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


um, you mean cut & paste
the "@" is not the "AND" symbol


fast edit


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



and  how is thats relevant to how I once again handed you your ass....


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

Hijacking attempts against civil air and surface craft
should appear to continue as harassing measures condoned by the
government of Cuba.  Concurrently, genuine defections of Cuban
civil and military air and surface craft should be encouraged.

Operation Northwoods: Justification for U.S. Military Intervention in Cuba, 3/13/62


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


how in the FUCK diod YOU hand me anything when i told YOU to look up the fucking documents
you are again a fucking JOKE


and you got in a quick edit or i would have quoted what you originally posted


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT A.. &....YOUR BEAT..AGAIN..the documents ..just like the video...say.... the same thing...




Hijacking attempts against civil air and surface craft
should appear to continue as harassing measures condoned by the
government of Cuba.  Concurrently, genuine defections of Cuban
civil and military air and surface craft should be encouraged.

http://www.ratical.org/ratville/CAH/Northwoods.html


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> Hijacking attempts against civil air and surface craft
> should appear to continue as harassing measures condoned by the
> government of Cuba. Concurrently, genuine defections of Cuban
> civil and military air and surface craft should be encouraged.
> ...


 

you notice it was "attempts" 
it didnt say sucessful


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, i'm NOT asshole
you lie


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

btw asshole
where does it say they hyjacked and blew planes up?
where does it say they should fly them into inhabbited duilding and kill people
it DOESNT


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


the only reason it is relevant is these assholes use it as an example that the US government WOULD do a false flag op where they would kill thousands of US citizens

and that plan didnt call for ANYONE to actually die

and even then, that plan was too repugnant to be carried out and the general that came up with it was FIRED

so yeah, it disproves half of their bullshit claims


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

I would like to know how we're invading pakistan and Iran.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> btw asshole
> where does it say they hyjacked and blew planes up?
> where does it say they should fly them into inhabbited duilding and kill people
> it DOESNT



no quick edit for you...to slow..it talks of murdering civilians..is that not enough ??


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I would like to know how we're invading pakistan and Iran.



only because you a complete idiot and have been beat...the question was well answered and is pointless...much like its author


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > btw asshole
> ...


no it doesnt
you LIE


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know how we're invading pakistan and Iran.
> ...


how has he been beat?
you claim a victory you havent won
you havent yet answered his questions


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to know how we're invading pakistan and Iran.
> ...



fuck off asshole.  I wanted your opinion.  Now I don't.  there was no fucking government conspiracy so shove it up your ass.  ok, rosie oats sheen??


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



now he says.. that he has been proven wrong,,ya its relevant..your just wrong...again...I beat you in the debate and your only way to squirm out of ti is to deem it not relevant now you lost...you have to better than that..boy


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



same to you pedoelvis69 and your straw men..your beat ...walk on home boy


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


again, i'm NOT wrong
you are


----------



## elvis (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



you didn't beat anybody, fuckhead.  christ, you and yoda and 9/11 rimjob have your heads so far up your asses, it's funny.  this is a waste.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



thats right divecon....its best you back to calling names and your ... no I'm not ..you are .. 5 word responses...because you clearly are not capable of debating me on the facts...are you..lol


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



totaly beat ,,,


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


i already have, asswipe
LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes, you are


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



exactly do what you do best..its important for a man to know his limitations....


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 
you have already been shown to be completely wrong
why do i have to do it all over again?

hmmm?


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



no i already proved you wrong... _so there_..you just say that  shit ..its not reality..I  know this is your stupid style..your childish denial...no I'm not..yes you are..but its pretty grade school and not much of a challenge..lol


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ROFLMAO

yeah, that is how you troofers are
you live in a constant state of denial


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

there you go back in your comfort zone ..now doesnt rhat feel better


(5) Blow up ammunition inside the base; start fires. 

         (6) Burn aircraft on airbase (sabatage). 

         (7) Lob morter shells from outside of base into base.
      Some damage to installations. 


  a. We could blow up a US ship in Guantanamo Bay and
   blame Cuba. 


 8. It is possible to create an incident which will demonstrate
convincingly that a Cuban aircraft has attacked and shot down
a chartered civil airliner enroute from the United States to
Jamaica, Guatemala, Panama or Venezuela.  The destination would
be chosen only to cause the flight plan   route to cross Cuba.
The passengers could be a group of college students off on a
holiday or any grouping of persons with a common interest 


Operation Northwoods: Justification for U.S. Military Intervention in Cuba, 3/13/62


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> there you go back in your comfort zone ..now doesnt rhat feel better
> 
> 
> (5) Blow up ammunition inside the base; start fires.
> ...


yeah, MOCK incidents


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_8Zq_iWuFg]YouTube - The Red pill[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Simple enough question. Ohh this is a public poll.



I hope you will allow me to post my reply to the same question (here) for the benefit of the "benotdeceived.net" readers where these USMB readers can also look through all the evidence to make well-informed conclusions.
------------------
9/11- An Inside Job 

   Hi Mandiees:



			
				mandiees said:
			
		

> I was shocked on this past anniversary of 9/11 to be talking to some folks who, in regular conversation, readily admitted that they believed 9/11 was an inside job.  When did this paradigm shift occur?  Since when am I not a crazy conspiracy theorist for suggesting something like this?!


 
  9/11 was definitely a series of inside-job attacks (my blog), which we verify by careful consideration of all the &#8216;evidence.&#8217; 

*1.* My USMB Flight 93 Thread:

Pic #1
Pic #2
Video Clip #1

  Look into the little empty Shanksville hole and tell everybody what you see! All of the pictures show *the same EMPTY HOLE* (google) where the Gov&#8217;t says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZekosYOmXc"]News Video #2[/ame]

  The Fox and NBC News Reports say that we have been looking at the empty Shanksville hole from day one. Look through all of the official pictures for yourself (Flight 93 website) and decide for yourself. However, this US Geological Survey picture from 4/20/1994 (pic) says this empty hole was already present at this location &#8216;before&#8217; the 9/11 attacks!

*2.* My USMB Pentagon Thread

Pic #1
Pic #2

  These pictures show a standing E-ring wall where the Gov&#8217;t says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]Video #1[/ame]

  All of these aviation/military experts have looked over all the Pentagon evidence to conclude that NO 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, which is exactly the same conclusion as Jamie McIntyre the Chief CNN Pentagon Correspondent standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11.

Video #2

*3.* My USMB WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Thread

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A"]Video #1[/ame]

  Watch the 9-second video clip again and again and tell me if this looks like a 47-story overbuilt skyscraper collapsing from building fires/debris. No. We are looking at *a typical Controlled Demolition* (AE911Truth.org) where this . . . 

Pic #1

  . . . was transformed into this . . .  

Pic #2

  . . . neat little debris pile in 6.6 seconds. We have pictures of WTC-7 in collapsing at freefall speed . . . 

Pic #3

  . . . with no sign of fire through any of the unbroken windows where the WTC-7 roofline shows the telltale evidence of a CD &#8216;Kink&#8217; . . . 

Pic #4 

. . . proving that the interior walls/floors are collapsing more quickly than the outside walls; which is a definite CD Signature. BTW, I am listed #3 (here) among &#8220;*People with demolition expertise questioning 9/11*.&#8221; Anyone with doubts about the WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Inside-job Attack should spend a few minutes watching this informative video:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uNbKJofv3c"]Video #2[/ame]

  Wake up to the 911Truth that all of these related 9/11 attacks were definitely inside jobs and stop living in *911Truth Denial* (pic and pic and pic) as Gov&#8217;t-programmed Loyal Bushie DUPES (pic and pic). 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral, I see you are ignoring my questions.  Please go to page 47 of this thread and please provide proof of the whereabouts of the passengers from Flights 93 and 77.  Reposting the same pictures is not providing proof of what happened to the passengers.

You have not provided proof of what happened to them.  Since you have so much proof and evidence that 9/11 was an inside job, surely you would be able to provide proof of the whereabouts of the passengers of Flight 93 that landed safely in Cleveland and were evacuated.

Excerpts and links please.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> This is where &#8216;you&#8217; think a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! Then you ask the silly question, &#8220;What if one of the planes missed?&#8221; What fricking PLANE??  They have no idea that &#8216;they&#8217; are supposed to make &#8216;their&#8217; case for a 100-ton Jetliner crashing in either of these locations, BEFORE they start rambling aimlessly about PLANES that are not present in ANY photograph; *because no 100-ton Jetliner ever crashed at either location.* Guess what? The inside-job bad guys stole 3 Trillion dollars during these 9/11 attacks &#8216;and&#8217; they continue stealing trillions and trillions and trillions of dollars through these





eots said:


> To share some basic facts regarding the Pentagon/Flight 77: -
> 
> 
> BACKGROUND
> ...



According to Terral, there were no planes that crashed into the Pentagon or Shanksville on 9/11.  Terral claims that Flight 77 never even took off from the airport at all.  Now how could Charles Burlingame be the pilot of Flight 77 if Flight 77 never took off?




> FLIGHT PATH/APPROACH
> *Flight 77 disappeared from radar at 08:56am*. After nearly 30 minutes at 09:25am, an unidentified &#8216;blip&#8217; assumed to be Flight 77 was sighted flying fast towards the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> ...



According to the information here Flight 77 was piloted by an ex-Navy pilot.  "Hani Hanjour, the hijacker who supposedly flew Flight 77  . . ."  Hmm, no chance that the hijackers held a gun to the pilot's head and forced the _experienced ex-Navy pilot _to fly the plane (that never took off from the airport in the first place) into the Pentagon?




> *The only calls from Flight 77 &#8216;happened&#8217; to be those of Barbara Olson to her husband*. Her husband, who &#8216;happened&#8217; to be US Solicitor General. The US Solicitor General, who &#8216;happened&#8217; to be the man that successfully represented presidential candidate George W. Bush in the Supreme Court case Bush v. Gore, which effectively determined the final result of the contested 2000 Presedential election.


Please provide proof of where Barbara Olson is today.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

This is interesting.

According to this link provided by Terral UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport, Flight 93 did not crash in Shanksville, PA but instead was diverted and landed safely at Cleveland where the passengers were evacuated from the plane.  (Still waiting on proof of the whereabouts of these passengers).

According to this link Google Image Result for http://stj911.org/evidence/docs/P200061_1.jpg. Flight 93 did in fact crash in Shanksville, PA because it was shot down.

Which conspiracy theory is correct?


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> Terral, I see you are ignoring my questions.



Please check the Topic Title again. I am providing evidence to these unbiased third-party readers that 9/11 was definitely an inside job; which has nothing to do with answering Zoom's questions. If you have evidence to support the notion for something else, then please show us what you got . . .  



Zoom-boing said:


> Please go to page 47 of this thread and please provide proof of the whereabouts of the passengers from Flights 93 and 77.  Reposting the same pictures is not providing proof of what happened to the passengers.



Pleasea go jumpeth into the laketh. You were challenged to show prove that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this empty hole:







I am still waiting on your proof . . . 



Zoom-boing said:


> You have not provided proof of what happened to them.








LOL! The are running around the empty hole . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T - *YOU* posted a link stating that the passengers from Flight 93 were diverted to Cleveland and then evacuated from the plane as evidence that 9/11 was an inside job.  I'm questioning this proof (that YOU introduced into the thread).  In order for your proof to be just that, you need to provide further evidence of the whereabouts of these passengers.  Constantly posting pictures of a hole in the ground tells me nothing.  I do not have to provide proof of anything; I am agreeing with you that your link stating the passengers got off in Cleveland is true.  But you must be able to tell us where these people are now.  Did they vanish?  If so, how?  Did the government take them?  If so, how?  What became of them?  Where are they now?  Too many loose ends that need to be tied up.  

You have provided evidence that these passengers got off the plane in Cleveland.  Surely, with the vast amount of information you have already provided, you will also be able to provide proof and evidence as to the whereabouts of these passengers today.  Flight 93 did not crash and those passengers did not perish and were instead evacuated off the plane in Cleveland -- the question still remains, where are those passengers?  Without evidence of their whereabouts it weakens your conspiracy theory considerably.  Please provide excerpts and links.  Thanks.  

P.S.  'Putting Zoom Zoom into your Boom Boom' - 



Zoom-boing said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> According to this link provided by Terral UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport, Flight 93 did not crash in Shanksville, PA but instead was diverted and landed safely at Cleveland where the passengers were evacuated from the plane.  (Still waiting on proof of the whereabouts of these passengers).
> 
> ...


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> T - *YOU* posted a link stating that the passengers from Flight 93 were diverted to Cleveland and then evacuated from the plane as evidence that 9/11 was an inside job.



No. The article included evidence that Flight 93 landed in Cleveland. The evidence for the 9/11 inside-job attack is found in the empty hole . . . 






Right here we see many workers around the little empty hole . . . where the Gov't says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed. 



Zoom-boing said:


> I'm questioning this proof (that YOU introduced into the thread).



Okay. Senor Bushie and now Senor Obama say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this empty hole . . . 






No Jetliner = no bodies, but you cannot do the math for some reason. :0)  



Zoom-boing said:


> P.S.  'Putting Zoom Zoom into your Boom Boom' -



Yeah, you are a funny guy too. :0) 

Click on this pic

1. Tell me where the victims are hiding?

2. Where are they now? :0)

You are trying to extrapolate FAR too much information out of a little empty hole . . . 






. . .  that is missing a 100-ton Jetliner this big. I cannot help the fact that Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld DUPED you . . . 

Please ask some questions that 'do' make sense from the evidence of the little empty hole that proves beyond all doubt that the Gov't is LYING, i.e. (hint, hint), pointing directly to the Inside Job . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so we agree that Flight 93 landed in Cleveland.  The article also states that the passengers were evacuated from the plane.  Now the question remains -- where are those people?  Did the government take them?  If so, how?  If so, what did they do with them?  Did the passengers simply leave and go home?  This information is crucial in providing proof that Flight 93 did not crash in Shanksville.  An empty hole is just that  . . . Something happened to those people on Flight 93.  They didn't crash and die in Shanksville, they got off the plane in Cleveland and  . . . . ???  Please provide excerpts and links as to their whereabouts.  Thanks.



> Right here we see many workers around the little empty hole . . . where the Gov't says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed.
> 
> Okay. Senor Bushie and now Senor Obama say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this empty hole . . .
> 
> No Jetliner = no bodies, but you cannot do the math for some reason. :0)



On the off chance that Flight 93_ did_ crash in Shanksville, it would seem logical that Flight 93 would have met the same fate as this jet did.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25vlt7swhCM]YouTube - Jet airplane crash test[/ame]

"The plane atomized with the impact; it just disappeared into dust."



> Yeah, you are a funny guy too. :0)



All too true.  Well, except for the guy part.



> 1. Tell me where the victims are hiding?
> 
> 2. Where are they now? :0)



They got off the plane in Cleveland, as far as I know.  Where_ are _they now?



> You are trying to extrapolate FAR too much information out of a little empty hole . . .



I haven't referred to the hole much at all.  You seem fixated on it.   

I've posted the following three times but have not received a response.  

According to this link provided by Terral UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport, Flight 93 did not crash in Shanksville, PA but instead was diverted and landed safely at Cleveland where the passengers were evacuated from the plane. (Still waiting on proof of the whereabouts of these passengers).

According to this link Google Image Result for http://stj911.org/evidence/docs/P200061_1.jpg. Flight 93 did in fact crash in Shanksville, PA because it was shot down.

*Which theory is correct*?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



for the hundreth time just because your afraid of the truth about government conspiracys and dont want to look at the evidence doesnt mean there was no government conspiracy.you Bush dupes have proven that your afraid of the truth never taking up my challenge to debunk my 47 canada wants the truth videos that I have posted many times that I have  asked you all to elaborate on.you never watch them,you justr run off with your tail between your legs by not commenting on them since you know you cant debunk them and then resort to childish name calling since you know your defeated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



sure he did,your just too immature as you have proven countless numbers of times with your childish name calling to admit you have beeb beaten.no you Bush dupes have your heads up your asses,WE dont come run off with our tails between our legs by not commenting on videos that are shown to us like you Bush dupes do.we ALWAYS comment on them and prove out points and when your proven wrong,you all engage in name calling.see zoom boing unlike the rest of you I can respect because she doesnt engage in childish name calling like you Bush dupes do with Terral.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Squawk Squawk*Bush dupes* Squawk Squawk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Flight 93 Crash site evidence collected
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the first time I heard that was the explanation for their dissapearance I laughed my ass off.amazing how the Bush dupes accept the theory that muslims and bin laden behind it no matter how moronic the governments explanations are.


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 6, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...



where did the plane and the people go......


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> Ok, so we agree that Flight 93 landed in Cleveland.



No. I presented 'EVIDENCE' that the real Flight 93 landed safely in Cleveland (link), as reported by then *Mayor Michael R. White* (says Flight 175 too). Now you have some 'EVIDENCE' upon which to formulate informed conclusions. The right place for you to be asking these questions is on a "*Flight 93 Landed In Cleveland*" Thread and not on this "*Who Thinks 9/11 Was An Inside Job?*" Thread,  because all I need to prove Senor Bush is lying is one picture of the empty hole (like this one) and you already know I have tons of those. I purposely continue showing the same picture again and again, because that is the "*Official Gov't Evidence" Photo* that the US Gov't brought to court for convicting people like this (pic). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-59kouBgO_s"]Watch The Short Video[/ame]



Zoom-boing said:


> The article also states that the passengers were evacuated from the plane.  Now the question remains -- where are those people?



The real passengers on Flight 93 exited the aircraft in Cleveland, just like the mayor said. Then the inside-job bad guys created their own manifests to include those murdered over the period of three days to DUPE people into believing they were on actual flights. If these 'victims' were on board the real Flight 93, they would have landed in Cleveland . . . 



Zoom-boing said:


> On the off chance that Flight 93_ did_ crash in Shanksville, it would seem logical that Flight 93 would have met the same fate as this jet did.
> 
> YouTube - Jet airplane crash test
> 
> "The plane atomized with the impact; it just disappeared into dust."



No. You are looking at the test of the concrete wall and not the little jet. A real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner dwarfs your little jet and has a titanium frame weighing in at 60 tons, which does not include the two 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines (pic). 



Zoom-boing said:


> I've posted the following three times but have not received a response.
> 
> According to this link provided by Terral UAL Flight 93 Landed Safely At Cleveland Hopkins Airport, Flight 93 did not crash in Shanksville, PA but instead was diverted and landed safely at Cleveland where the passengers were evacuated from the plane. (Still waiting on proof of the whereabouts of these passengers).



We are debating whether or not 9/11 is an inside job or not. I stand with those affirming that 9/11 was DEFINITELY an inside job; which is evidenced by the presence of the EMPTY HOLE. 






I see smoke and I see grass growing on all the inclines leading down into the empty hole. Look across the way at the hood of the little fire truck to realize that this photographer's camera lens is on the same elevation, which means this little hole is no more than just 3 or 4 feet deep. Senor Bush says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed here and I know for A FACT that he is a LIAR eusa_liar. Period . . . = Inside Job. Too simple . . .  



Zoom-boing said:


> According to this link Google Image Result for http://stj911.org/evidence/docs/P200061_1.jpg. Flight 93 did in fact crash in Shanksville, PA because it was shot down.
> 
> *Which theory is correct*?



Whether Flight 93 landed in Cleveland OR was shot down, then Senor Bushie and the Gov't is LYING = Inside Job. You might want to start your own Flight 93 thread and hope that someone comes along with some answers to your questions. My Flight 93 paper is only concerned with the hypothesis that Flight 93 DID NOT crash in this empty field (link) and now you know the reason why I intentionally put forward a case for what '*NEVER*' happened . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

manu1959 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


do you think they can actually answer that?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > manu1959 said:
> ...


except no one has claimed the the people vaporized
Eots did what you guys always do, he LIED


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> > where did the plane and the people go......
> ...



thats something we'll probably never know until a new Civilian investigation is done.anybody with an open mind with logic and common sense though knows that the 9/11 commission is the equivilant of that other fairy tale commission the warren commission,and that in both cases,the evidence is overwhelming that it was an inside job and that the 9/11 commission never had any intention of finding out the truth.Thats why just as in the case of the warren commission where congressmen Hale Boggs resigned from the warren commission in disgust because they ignored facts that did not fit their version,same is true with 9/11.

Senator Bob Mcclelend -I think is his last name,resigned for the same reason.He wrote a book about it how he was disgusted with their work for ignoring evidence that did not fit their version of events and how they never seemed interested in finding out the truth.till a new investigation is done by civilians,we'll probably never know the truth about that.thats like asking what was the name of the shooter behind the picket fence who fired the shot from the grassy knoll to kill kennedy.we'll probably never know who that shooter was not until at LEAST  a new civilian investigation is done.same here with 9/11.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooh, now I get it.  I'm asking on the wrong thread and _that _is why you have no logical answers!   How silly of me to be asking the conspiracy theorists, who provide proof that Flight 93 did, in fact, land in Cleveland and the passengers did, in fact, evacuate the plane, the people who know for a _fact _that 9/11 was an inside job, about where the people from Flight 93 are.  And your answer?  I'm asking on the wrong thread.   Well you sure got me there T.



Zoom-boing said:


> The article also states that the passengers were evacuated from the plane.  Now the question remains -- where are those people?





> The real passengers on Flight 93 exited the aircraft in Cleveland, just like the mayor said. *Then the inside-job bad guys created their own manifests to include those murdered over the period of three days* to DUPE people into believing they were on actual flights. If these 'victims' were on board the real Flight 93, they would have landed in Cleveland . . .



Oh wait -- are you answering my questions about the passengers from Flight 93 here, in the wrong thread?  So, are you saying they were murdered?  How were they murdered?  When they got off the plane, did the 'inside-job bad guys' shoot them?  Were they taken against their will to an unknown place and murdered?  How do you know these things?  Your _saying so_ proves nothing.  Please provide excerpts and links.  




> No. You are looking at the test of the concrete wall and not the little jet. A real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner dwarfs your little jet and has a titanium frame weighing in at 60 tons, which does not include the two 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines



When I watch the videos of the planes hitting the WTC, it looks exactly like this video.  As if the building 'swallows' the plane.  There are numerous eyewitnesses that state they saw Flight 93 crash in Shanksville and that the plane was literally turned into dust.   Your hypotheses is that Flight 93 DID NOT crash in this empty field.  So the eyewitnesses saw what?  A UFO?  Or they were all lying as part of the 9/11 cover up?



> We are debating whether or not 9/11 is an inside job or not. I stand with those affirming that 9/11 was DEFINITELY an inside job; which is evidenced by the presence of the EMPTY HOLE.



Well _you _may be debating whether 9/11 was an inside job; I'm trying to find out what happened to those people aboard the planes.  Because without evidence of what happened to those people, your conspiracy theory remains a theory (regardless of how many times you post a picture of an 'empty' hole).  You have provided zero evidence of their whereabouts and continually post pictures of empty holes instead.  Without evidence of where those people are and what happened to them . . . your conspiracy theory that 9/11 was an inside job is left hanging in mid-air.  



> *Whether Flight 93 landed in Cleveland OR was shot down*, then Senor Bushie and the Gov't is LYING = Inside Job. You might want to start your own Flight 93 thread and hope that someone comes along with some answers to your questions. My Flight 93 paper is only concerned with the hypothesis that Flight 93 DID NOT crash in this empty field (link) and now you know the reason why I intentionally put forward a case for what '*NEVER*' happened . . .



T - both theories cannot be correct.  Either Flight 93 landed in Cleveland or it was shot down and crashed.  So are you saying that all the evidence that the 'shot down and crashed' theorists are presenting is just -- bunk?


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> Ooh, now I get it.  I'm asking on the wrong thread and _that _is why you have no logical answers! How silly of me to be asking the conspiracy theorists, who provide proof that Flight 93 did, in fact, land in Cleveland and the passengers did, in fact, evacuate the plane, the people who know for a _fact _that 9/11 was an inside job, about where the people from Flight 93 are.  And your answer?  I'm asking on the wrong thread.   Well you sure got me there T.



No. You received answers to your questions already, but rather than accept the fact that we are looking at related *9/11 inside-job attacks*, then you want to waste my time with nonsense and stupidity. Start your Flight 93 thread and present 'your' hypothesis using whatever evidence makes you happy. You 'do' have evidence that Flight 93 landed in Cleveland, which has been shown to you too many times. You 'do' have evidence of the empty hole, which again has been shown to you too many times. The bodies of the victims on the fake Flight 93 manifest are DEAD and in graves. The people on the real Flight 93 exited the aircraft in Cleveland. You are asking people to speculate about how Senor Bushie murdered everybody and the FBI covered everything up, when that is known by the inside-job bad guys. Asking the same question a kabillion times is only making you look like the idiot cuckoo . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Zoom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you just admit, you DONT KNOW what happened to the planes or people

sheeesh
LOL


----------



## Terral (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Dive:



DiveCon said:


> why dont you just admit, you DONT KNOW what happened to the planes or people
> 
> sheeesh
> LOL



Like you have room to say anything. This is where 'you' say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed in favor of Loyal Bushie LIES . . . 





Click me!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]The joke is on you partner . . .[/ame] 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, how funny to think a plane crahed into a plane shapped hole



and btw, that stupid fucking video MIGHT have been funny the FIRST time you posted it, after the 40th time its being ignored


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which is WHY he is the biggest idiot Bush dupe of them all.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Terral - how disappointing.  The conspiracy theorists have all this evidence, even evidence supporting the fact that Flight 93 landed in Cleveland and the passengers departed the plane . . . . and yet they fail to produce the _crucial _piece of evidence that would seal their inside job theory.  Instead, the conspiracy theorists say 'I have provided such and such, now you go pull the rest of the information'.     Your theory? Then _you _provide the information.  Otherwise, it remains a theory.

I find it odd that you think finding out what happened to those people on Flight 93 is nothing more than 'nonsense and stupidity'.   I would think the conspiracy theorists would want to find out what happened to them in order to cinch their theory and put the naysayers to rest!



> *You are asking people to speculate* about how Senor Bushie murdered everybody and the FBI covered everything up, when that is known by the inside-job bad guys.



Speculate? Speculation is all that you've given.  A true believer would provide evidence that would leave no doubt as to what happened to the people on those flights.  All you've left me with is  . . . an empty, plane shaped hole.

BTW, you never did answer about the other conspiracy theory that Flight 93 did crash in Shanksville (they even have eye witnesses!), because it was shot down.  Guess they'll have to start their own thread too.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

b. We could blow up a drone (unmannded) vessel anywhere
   in the Cuban waters. We could arrange to cause such incident
   in the vicinity of Havana or Santiago as a spectacular result
   of Cuban attack from the air or sea, or both.  The presense
   of Cuban planes or ships merely investigating the intent of
   the vessel could be fairly compelling evidence that the ship
   was taken under attack.  The nearness to Havana or Santiago
   would add credibility especially to those people that might
   have heard the blast or have seen the fire.  The US could
   follow with an air/sea rescue operation covered by US
   fighters to "evacuate" remaining members of the non-existant
   crew. Casualty lists in US newspapers would cause a helpful
   wave of national indignation.


  6. Use of MIG type aircraft by US pilots could provide
additional provocation.  Harassment of civil air, attacks on
surface shipping and destruction of US military drone aircraft
by MIG type planes would be useful as complementary actions.
An F-86 properly painted would convince air passengers that they
saw a Cuban MIG, especially if the pilot of the transport were
to announce such fact.  The primary drawback to this suggestion
appears to be the security risk inherent in obtaining or modify-
ing an aircraft.  However, reasonable copies of the MIG could
be purchased from US resources in about three months.



      b. On one such flight, a pre-briefed pilot would fly
   tail-end Charley at considerable interval between aircraft.
   While near the Cuban Island this pilot would broadcast that
   he had been jumped by MIGs and was going down. No other 
   calls would be made.  The pilot would then fly directly
   west at extremely low altitude and land at a secure base, an
   Eglin auxiliary.  The aircraft would be met by the proper
   people, quickly stored and given a new tail number. The
   pilot who had performed the mission under an alias, would
   resume his proper identity and return to his normal place
   of business.  The pilot and aircraft would then have
   disappeared. 


         (5) Blow up ammunition inside the base; start fires. 

         (6) Burn aircraft on airbase (sabatage). 

         (7) Lob morter shells from outside of base into base.
      Some damage to installations. 

         (8) Capture assault teams approaching from the sea
      of vicinity of Guantanamo City. 

         (9) Capture militia group which storms the base. 

        (10) Sabotage ship in harbor; large fires -- napthalene.

        (11) Sink ship near harbor entrance. Conduct funerals
      for mock-victims (may be lieu of (10)). 

      b. United States would respond by executing offensive
   operations to secure water and power supplies, destroying
   artillery and mortar emplacements which threaten the base. 

      c. Commence large scale United States military operations.

   3. A "Remember the Maine" incident could be arranged in
several forms: 

      a. We could blow up a US ship in Guantanamo Bay and
   blame Cuba. 



Operation Northwoods: Justification for U.S. Military Intervention in Cuba, 3/13/62


http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/northwoods.pdf


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Terral - how disappointing.  The conspiracy theorists have all this evidence, even evidence supporting the fact that Flight 93 landed in Cleveland and the passengers departed the plane . . . . and yet they fail to produce the _crucial _piece of evidence that would seal their inside job theory.  Instead, the conspiracy theorists say 'I have provided such and such, now you go pull the rest of the information'.     Your theory? Then _you _provide the information.  Otherwise, it remains a theory.
> ...



exactly why we need wittness testomny under oath..cross examination..release of all classsified evidence

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsCh_UGKvSc]YouTube - FLIGHT 93 CRASH WITNESS SAW NO BOEING 757[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3iVy0RHfak]YouTube - Indian Lake manager witnesses 'plane' flying right after 'Flight 93 crash'.[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fU-FyKAL9A]YouTube - flight 93 eyewitness admits not seeing dead bodies[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FCsqayKrSM&feature=related]YouTube - the 9/11 victims did NOT vaporize[/ame]

???????????
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_6kwRzZ2f8]YouTube - FLIGHT 93 CRASHED AT CAMP DAVID ON 911[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

Flight 93 Eyewitness Accounts

Google Image Result for http://stj911.org/evidence/docs/P200061_1.jpg


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> Flight 93 Eyewitness Accounts
> 
> Google Image Result for http://stj911.org/evidence/docs/P200061_1.jpg



exactly conflicting testimony ..no courts ...no sworn testimony ..no confirmation who is who...its a complete joke isn't....but it is not the side seeking the truth that fear such a investigation


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvU8JaiLcBk]YouTube - PSYCHOLOGICAL WARFARE PSYOP[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Flight 93 Eyewitness Accounts
> ...



Riiigghhhtttt. Eyewitnesses who saw and heard the Flight 93 crash - _has_ to be bunk because it landed in Cleveland.  Where are those passengers again?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> which is WHY he is the biggest idiot Bush dupe of them all.


thanks for admitting once again how much real estate i own in that puny mind of yours


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I don't know thats why a real investigation under the terms i posted are whats necessary
so ..in your opinion all contradictory evidence or testimony to the official story should be discounted ...wheres that bin laden guy again ?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and that investigation would not be trusted by you guys because it would come to the same conclution we have been telling you already


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



I doubt that very much ..or evidence would not be withheld..testimony not excluded ..questions not left unanswered...who financed 911...divecon ?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


there are a lot of questions you guys ask that are impossible to answer
like the passport/ID's
who knows why only those few survived, there is no answer for that

as to the financing of it, it wasnt that expensive an OP
some estimated it to be about $300k at max
and the tracking of it went to Bin Laden accounts


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqkRCpOMUvI]YouTube - 9/11 Press for Truth - Pakistani General funded 9/11[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Press for Truth - Pakistani General funded 9/11


LOL
as if that changes anything i said
and its all dependent on a "former" con man
LOL


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - 9/11 Press for Truth - Pakistani General funded 9/11
> ...



lol...what a dupe..it is common practice for the CIA to use such people so if the shit hits the fan ...they can call there character into question...they don't dispute he worked for them...takes his sworn statement ..put him on a stand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5ER0nib-7U]YouTube - Ties Between Bin Laden and Pakistan (08/09)[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 6, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are the dupe
Alex Jones says it, you believe it


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2009)

alex jones  ????...none of this information comes from..alex jones !


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> alex jones  ????...none of this information comes from..alex jones !



funny how the Bush dupes always assume that these videos you post ONLY were made by Alex Jones and David Ray Griffin.that they always pretend that their the only well known people out there fighting for the truth.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > alex jones  ????...none of this information comes from..alex jones !
> ...


funny how complete fucking morons like you think anyone that doesnt agree with your bullshit are Bush dupes
when you assholes are the biggest fucking dupes the world has ever seen


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> alex jones  ????...none of this information comes from..alex jones !


at its root, it does


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > alex jones  ????...none of this information comes from..alex jones !
> ...



so the root of cnn and bbc are alex jones...realty ?..or are you jus beat...again

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ek8JFEjsUc&feature=related]YouTube - Pakistan's ISI and FBI's involvement with 9/11[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you, havent ever beat me
LOL
but you and the rest of the troofers do the exact same thing that Alex Jones does, lie, distort, and twist anything that doesnt fit your conspiracy nonsense


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

so NBC and BBC are Alex Jones at their ..root..is that not what you said ?...is this another diveconspiracy like that wacky no patriots theory of yours


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> so NBC and BBC are Alex Jones at their ..root..is that not what you said ?...is this another diveconspiracy like that wacky no patriots theory of yours


no, moron
you guys take something THEY say and twist it, the same bullshit alex jones does

and as for your moronic "patriots" site
prove ANYONE of them actually said what is claimed
get some of them to join this forum and take questions

and before you say "you cant have a fake site on the internet"

remeber there are TONS of them like "the Onion"


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

so you maintain your wack -job theory that the patriots web site is making false statements and video taped interviews of NASA scientist and military hall of fame generals and others that have received presidential honors for their work..using actors to portray them on a site that has been up for 7 yrs and collects donations..and all this goes on unabated...stop the press dive-con has a huge story here !!!
maybe you should call popular mechanics and blow the lid off this thing....but you wont...because you know...your full of shit..oh you will make up some lame excuse...but thats the real reason

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## elvis (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> so you maintain your wack -job theory that the patriots web site is making false statements and video taped interviews of NASA scientist and military hall of fame generals and others that have received presidential honors for their work..using actors to portray them on a site that has been up for 7 yrs and collects donations..and all this goes on unabated...stop the press dive-con has a huge story here !!!
> maybe you should call popular mechanics and blow the lid off this thing....but you wont...because you know...your full of shit..oh you will make up some lame excuse...but thats the real reason
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



The patriots making false statements?  Does the NFL commissioner know?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> so you maintain your wack -job theory that the patriots web site is making false statements and video taped interviews of NASA scientist and military hall of fame generals and others that have received presidential honors for their work..using actors to portray them on a site that has been up for 7 yrs and collects donations..and all this goes on unabated...stop the press dive-con has a huge story here !!!
> maybe you should call popular mechanics and blow the lid off this thing....but you wont...because you know...your full of shit..oh you will make up some lame excuse...but thats the real reason
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


wow, a wackjob calling normal skepticism, a wackjob


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so you maintain your wack -job theory that the patriots web site is making false statements and video taped interviews of NASA scientist and military hall of fame generals and others that have received presidential honors for their work..using actors to portray them on a site that has been up for 7 yrs and collects donations..and all this goes on unabated...stop the press dive-con has a huge story here !!!
> ...



yes why do you insist on doing that ?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


i'm not, you did that
i dont believe your favorite site is a valid site


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



LOL...REALLY  !!........no  you did ....not ...this time...

but don't just go into denial...make the call...you know I would if i belived that true


Q. How do I contact the Editor? 
A. We love hearing from you! If you have comments about our features and editorial content, please write to the editors at: 
Popular Mechanics Magazine
Editorial Offices 
300 West 57th St.
23rd Fl.
New York, NY 10019.


Or email us at popularmechanics@hearst.com.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


PM isnt a wackjob site
LOL


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



but they are debunkers ...like you wannnabe...this could be your chance to roll with the big boys and debunk this fraud..or do I have to do it for you and post PMs reply...fuck i will put it on youtube....but ...your not about action are you...just mouth...YOU...just wait for someone like me to take that action...then say
....its .....probably  fake...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


uh, you are fucking nuts dude
LOL
like i report the onion stories
why would i give a flying rats ass what your moronic fucking troofer sites say
LOL
they only matter to fucked up NUTS like YOU


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

well perhaps to expose this fraud you claim exist ???...to....prove it...to show your not a....moron
but then thats not what would happen is it...because the site and the statements made on it are indeed legit but denial is the only argument you have left


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> well perhaps to expose this fraud you claim exist ???...to....prove it...to show your not a....moron
> but then thats not what would happen is it...because the site and the statements made on it are indeed legit but denial is the only argument you have left


LOL again, you act as if i REALLY care


----------



## eots (Apr 7, 2009)

just trying to clarify your position...now i know you don't care..I can hardly take anything you say seriously...how much real thought can someone give to something they don't even care about


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 7, 2009)

eots said:


> just trying to clarify your position...now i know you don't care..I can hardly take anything you say seriously...how much real thought can someone give to something they don't even care about


because i know there are fake sites all over the net
LOL
why do you think Snopes site has such traffic it does?
theres all kinds of fake shit all over the net


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > just trying to clarify your position...now i know you don't care..I can hardly take anything you say seriously...how much real thought can someone give to something they don't even care about
> ...



using the names of images and career records of American army generals ...top NASA scientist..making fake video interviews....LOL...got one link to these hundreds of such sites ??


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 8, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > just trying to clarify your position...now i know you don't care..I can hardly take anything you say seriously...how much real thought can someone give to something they don't even care about
> ...



No way ... you mean all of the billions of sites with billions of different and contradicting facts are not ALL accurate or honest? No way ... that ... that can't be, next you'll try to tell me that the news doesn't always tell the truth either.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you link to them all the time


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


shhhh, dont tell eots, he couldnt handle that much truth


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 8, 2009)

The easiest way to see that almost all conspiracy theories (I leave that a few may actually be true) are wrong, the only thing they have in common are the minor details, never the hard evidence and rarely the "puppet masters". Eots, sorry but you have demonstrated this well, even the sources you use for this one "conspiracy" have all followed this formula.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 8, 2009)

The easiest way to see that almost all conspiracy theories (I leave that a few may actually be true) are wrong, the only thing they have in common are the minor details, never the hard evidence and rarely the "puppet masters". Eots, sorry but you have demonstrated this well, even the sources you use for this one "conspiracy" have all followed this formula.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> The easiest way to see that almost all conspiracy theories (I leave that a few may actually be true) are wrong, the only thing they have in common are the minor details, never the hard evidence and rarely the "puppet masters". Eots, sorry but you have demonstrated this well, even the sources you use for this one "conspiracy" have all followed this formula.



its you that talks nothing but vague nothingness..you  do this because you are almost completely ignorant of even the official version of 9/11 the commission report or NIST  never mind anything else... don't pretend it is otherwise


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



TRANSLATION...no..I can not


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 8, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


i dont have to
you already do


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 8, 2009)

eots said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > The easiest way to see that almost all conspiracy theories (I leave that a few may actually be true) are wrong, the only thing they have in common are the minor details, never the hard evidence and rarely the "puppet masters". Eots, sorry but you have demonstrated this well, even the sources you use for this one "conspiracy" have all followed this formula.
> ...



exactly.the thing that you 9/11 apologists dont realize is that you have been duped by the government with their propaganda.they are the ones that got the term conspiracy theorists started.they label people who dont accept the lies and propaganda of the government when they instigate tragedys such as 9/11, waco,the kennedy assassination,ect ect -the people who know and spread the truth about these events such as me and eots are labeled as conspiracy theorists.well the people such as yourself and divecon who defend the official versions of those events no matter how insane their laughable explanations are,the proper name for you all is coincidence theorists since you have to accept all these laughable and bizarre coincidences of the governments in 9/11 and in the kennedy assassination for sure as strange coincidences.


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2009)

Flight 93 Eyewitness Accounts
Crash Witnesses Accounts:

"I heard like a boom and the engine sounded funny," she told the Daily News. "I heard two more booms - and then I did not hear anything."

What does Temyer think she heard? "I think the plane was shot down," 
http://dailynews.philly.com/content/daily_news/2001/11/18/local/SHOT15C.htm 


"It came in low over the trees and started wobbling," said Tim Thornsberg, a resident of Somerset County, who was working near an old strip mine when he saw the plane.

"Then it just rolled over and was flying upside down for a few seconds ... and then it kind of stalled and did a nose dive over the trees. It was just unreal to see something like that."
http://www.pittsburgh.com/partners/wpxi/news/flightheroes.html

Eric Peterson, 28, was working in his shop in the Somerset County village of Lambertsville yesterday morning when he heard a plane, looked up and saw one fly over unusually low.

The plane continued on beyond a nearby hill, then dropped out of sight behind a tree line. As it did so, Peterson said it seemed to be turning end-over-end.

Then Peterson said he saw a fireball, heard an explosion and saw a mushroom cloud of smoke rise into the sky.
Day of Terror: Outside tiny Shanksville, a fourth deadly stroke 

I saw the plane flying upside down overhead and crash into the nearby trees. My buddy, Doug, and I grabbed our fire extinguishers and ran to the scene, said Blair.
http://www.dailyamerican.com/disaster.html#3


Eric Peterson of Lambertsville looked up when he heard the plane. "It was low enough, I thought you could probably count the rivets," Peterson said. "You could see more of the roof of the plane than you could the belly. It was on its side." 

"There was a great explosion and you could see the flames. It was a massive, massive explosion. Flames and then smoke and then a massive, massive mushroom cloud."
http://www.cleveland.com/news/plain...tandard.xsl?/base/news/100028703529429109.xml 

Normally I wouldnt look up, but I just heard on the news that all the planes were grounded and thought this was probably the last one I would see for a while, so I looked up, she said. I didnt see the plane but I heard the planes engine. Then I heard a loud thump that echoed off the hills and then I heard the planes engine. I heard two more loud thumps and didnt hear the planes engine anymore after that. 
http://www.dailyamerican.com/disaster.html#3


"We didn't hear that plane coming until it was right on top of us," she said. "Then there was a roar." She said the plane appeared to be gliding into the ground. "All at once it just stopped. There was no engine noise, nothing. Someone hollered, Oh my God!' and then there was a real loud thud."
http://www.cleveland.com/news/plain...tandard.xsl?/base/news/100028703529429109.xml


Shortly after 10 a.m., workers on farms and scrap yards in Somerset County looked up to see an airliner flying low and erratic at an estimated 450 mph.
http://www.dailyamerican.com/disaster.html#3

Bob Blair of Stoystown was driving a coal truck on state Route 30 when he saw the jet plummet "straight down." Barn windowpanes for half a mile around shattered as the jet dived into a reclaimed strip mine and exploded at 10:10 a. m. 
Bound by fate, determination / The final hours of the passengers aboard S.F.-bound Flight 93 

A witness told WTAE-TV's Paul Van Osdol that she saw the plane overhead. It made a high-pitched, screeching sound. The plane then made a sharp, 90-degree downward turn and crashed.
http://newsandviews.tripod.com/news/091101tv2.html

Bob Blair was completing a routine drive to Shade Creek just after 10 a.m. Tuesday, when he saw a huge silver plane fly past him just above the treetops and crash into the woods along Lambertsville Road. 
Blair, of Stoystown, a driver with Jim Barron Trucking of Somerset, was traveling in a coal truck along with Doug Miller of Somerset, when they saw the plane spiraling to the ground and then explode on the outskirts of Lambertsville. 
I saw the plane flying upside down overhead and crash into the nearby trees. My buddy, Doug, and I grabbed our fire extinguishers and ran to the scene, said Blair.
http://www.dailyamerican.com/disaster.html 


Another witness, Michael Merringer, said he was out on a mountain bike ride with his wife, Amy, about two miles from the crash site. 


"(I) heard the engine gun two different times," he said. "(I) heard a loud bang and the windows of the houses all around rattled." 
http://www.pjstar.com/news/worldtrade/g34835a.html

Larry Williams, a former state police trooper who is now a private investigator, was golfing on the 17th green at Oakbrook Golf Course about eight miles away when he heard the engines roar real loud and shut off.
http://www.dailyamerican.com/disaster.html#3 

"We got the call about 9:58 this morning from a male passenger stating that he was locked in the bathroom of United Flight 93 traveling from Newark to San Francisco, and they were being hijacked," said Glenn Cramer, a 911 supervisor.

"We confirmed that with him several times and we asked him to repeat what he said. He was very distraught. He said he believed the plane was going down. He did hear some sort of an explosion and saw white smoke coming from the plane, but he didn't know where. 

"And then we lost contact with him."
Day of Terror: Outside tiny Shanksville, a fourth deadly stroke 


Meanwhile, investigators also are combing a second crime scene in nearby Indian Lake (2.5 miles from main crash site), where residents reported hearing the doomed jetliner flying over at a low altitude before "falling apart on their homes."

"People were calling in and reporting pieces of plane falling," a state trooper said. Jim Stop reported he had seen the hijacked Boeing 757 fly over him as he was fishing. He said he could see parts falling from the plane.
I lost this link.. but since the witness name is there I've left it up.

Some witnesses reported that the plane was flying upside down for a time before the crash; others said they heard up to three loud booms before the jetliner went down.
Day of Terror: Outside tiny Shanksville, a fourth deadly stroke 

"There was no way anything was left," Pluta added. "There was just charred pieces of metal and a big hole. The plane didn't slide into the crash. It went straight into the ground. Wings out. Nose down." 

Bits of metal were thrown against a tree line like shrapnel, said state police spokesman Trooper Thomas Spallone of Troop A in Greensburg. 

"Once it hit, everything just disintegrated," he said. "There are just shreds of metal. The longest piece I saw was 2 feet long."
Help Desk - PittsburghLIVE.com


Flight 93 Eyewitness Accounts


----------



## eots (Apr 8, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZpjPZstMuA]YouTube - 10 worst air crashes[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNIG1gbky1I&feature=related]YouTube - boeing 707 crash[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T52xLN9luk&feature=related]YouTube - Boeing 707 terrible impact crash[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okRZC4Vwqp8]YouTube - Deadly plane crash at Tokyo airport[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Kitty:



KittenKoder said:


> The easiest way to see that almost all conspiracy theories (I leave that a few may actually be true) are wrong, the only thing they have in common are the minor details, never the hard evidence and rarely the "puppet masters".



We disagree and here are some prime examples from which Ms. Kitty will run away and hide her deluded face:











1. This is a picture of the little hole where the Gov't says a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed. Please explain the presence of this empty hole (my thread) that is clearly present in *US Geological Survey* pictures from *April, 20, 1994 *(pic) . . . 










2. This is the standing E-ring wall where 'you' say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour, just like Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsefeld and all their little helpers (just like you). My thread. Please explain from the 'minor details' how a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA"]YouTube - Boeing Hijackers on the Pentagon lawn[/ame]

Then explain how these military/aviation experts have the 'minor details' wrong . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A"]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]

3. A steel-framed skyscraper has never fallen down from fire in the history of this planet, but 'you' say this short video clip represents WTC-7 doing just that (my thread). Go ahead and explain from the 'minor details' how all of the massive 2800-degree red iron steel connections are '*severed*' in a real 47-story overbuilt skyscraper to transform this . . . 






. . . into this little pile . . . 






. . . in just 6.6 seconds.  



KittenKoder said:


> Eots, sorry but you have demonstrated this well, even the sources you use for this one "conspiracy" have all followed this formula.



Ms. Kitty comes to these Conspiracy deliberations like this (pic) to help Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld perpetuate their Inside-job Cover Story LIES. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uNbKJofv3c[/ame]

Which of the 'minor details' does this lady have wrong? Why should the DoD spend money hiring counterintelligence disinformation operatives, when these *DUPES* (pic and pic and pic) are so willing to do their job for free?

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRaNwPGcQcM&feature=related]YouTube - Aladdin Hotel Implosion[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GPB74hQ6YM&feature=related]YouTube - Implosion of the Bal Harbour Sheraton Hotel[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLcFNWKlGqc&feature=related]YouTube - Implosion of Knapp and Storm Bldgs at ISU[/ame]


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> Flight 93 Eyewitness Accounts
> Crash Witnesses Accounts:
> 
> "I heard like a boom and the engine sounded funny," she told the Daily News. "I heard two more booms - and then I did not hear anything."
> ...



Eots, why did you post this?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yes why DO you insist on doing that Mr wackjob  Elvis?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Kitty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great job of taking miss kitty and the Bush dupes to school Terral.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kitty:
> ...


you are delusional
LOL
he did nothing of the sort


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



but then your one of those whack job diveconspiracy guys...the no patriots..or they are actual holograms or something ..and one of those no molten metal guys who believe first responders are _in on _the froofer conspiracy !..so you lack credibility


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


LOL
you are an idiot
i said no such thing
there was no "molten metal" because they were picking it up with tong devices, you can NOT pick up a LIQUID with tongs

and no first responders said anything of the sort, it was things you assholes twisted to make it look like thats what they said


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

thats right stick your head into the sand...it is all you have left,,,the only way to maintain your position


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3qZG0T6__4]YouTube - The Un-Debunkable Molten Metal[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> thats right stick your head into the sand...it is all you have left,,,the only way to maintain your position



yeah thats all the frady cat ever does is stick his head in the sand.


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTGzfW04M14&feature=related]YouTube - Cognitive Dissonance Meets 9/11 Truth[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

lol divecon just gave me another neg rep for this with the explanation.......thats a LIE...LOL...what a weenie.......ok maybe I... _misspoke... _maybe its your ass and not the sand your head is stuck in


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

lol divecon just gave me another neg rep for this with the explanation.......thats a LIE...LOL...what a weenie.......ok maybe I... _misspoke... _maybe its your ass and not the sand your head is stuck in


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - The Un-Debunkable Molten Metal


i watched the first minute and a half and it was all bullshit


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> lol divecon just gave me another neg rep for this with the explanation.......thats a LIE...LOL...what a weenie.......ok maybe I... _misspoke... _maybe its your ass and not the sand your head is stuck in


you whining about a neg rep?


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

the whinnnnner was the one that sent it...along with his fruity..whinnnnny little...thats a lie...im just  lLOL......about it.....


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> the whinnnnner was the one that sent it...along with his fruity..whinnnnny little...thats a lie...im just  lLOL......about it.....


well, you lied



why are you double posting everything?


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

lied about ???


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> lied about ???


you claimed i "ran off"

since here i am, you LIED


oops, no, that was your boy friend rim job
you claimed i had a conspiracy about your fucking patriots site, when i have no such thing
i never claimed they were anything
i challenged you to prove they are accurate
you have yet to do that


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

no i said you stick your head in the sand or perhapes else where... I belive it was 9/11 that said.. run off
but he _misspoke_ you dont.. run off ...you just go into complete denial....


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




but this is either a LIE or you are indeed in denial


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, its all the truth


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

well at least I Have some great new material for the diveconspiravy theory thread....the molten rock on display the curved beams from 911...don't really exist...the news cast ...fake....the nyfd first responders...in on the troofer lies....as they without question give multiple reports of molten metal....


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> well at least I Have some great new material for the diveconspiravy theory thread....the molten rock on display the curved beams from 911...don't really exist...the news cast ...fake....the nyfd first responders...in on the troofer lies....as they without question give multiple reports of molten metal....


did you ever think they might be calling red hot metal as molten, when in fact, it wasnt actually molten

see, this is where you guys twist what they say
to be molten, it would have to be in a LIQUID state
and, for there to be molten steel there, the fires would have had to be hotter than you guys claim
the nonesistent "thermite/thermate" would not have made pools of molten metal


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

the first responders give multiple reports of steel flowing in puddles of liquid,,,no question about that...none...and even more evidence..in the steel that was malleable and glowing red hot all requiring temperatures well beyond what can be created in a building fire or any temperatures that NIST acknowledges...so the only argument you can make is these first responders lied or NIST lied and anybody that listens to the NIST spokes person and not see a man lying...or listen to the first responders and not hear a honest man is ....truly beyond me


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> the first responders give multiple reports of steel flowing in puddles of liquid,,,no question about that...none...and even more evidence..in the steel that was malleable and glowing red hot all requiring temperatures well beyond what can be created in a building fire or any temperatures that NIST acknowledges...so the only argument you can make is these first responders lied or NIST lied and anybody that listens to the NIST spokes person and not see a man lying...or listen to the first responders and not hear a honest man is ....truly beyond me


as you say, the fires werent hot enough
its YOU calling them liars
and i have yet to see a credible post by you with the first responders saying any such thing


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the first responders give multiple reports of steel flowing in puddles of liquid,,,no question about that...none...and even more evidence..in the steel that was malleable and glowing red hot all requiring temperatures well beyond what can be created in a building fire or any temperatures that NIST acknowledges...so the only argument you can make is these first responders lied or NIST lied and anybody that listens to the NIST spokes person and not see a man lying...or listen to the first responders and not hear a honest man is ....truly beyond me
> ...



no the fires where not that hot NIST had to acknowledge that...so where did the glowing red metals and molten steel come from ??...and what do you call a credible post ?
what is your standard ?...I know it is  a tough one for you ...as you believe anyone can steal anyone else's identity and use it as they like..so it seems a impossibility to have any credible source..as long as you still hold this delusion


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


the reason i believe that is because i have seen it happen
it DOES happen
again, your sites lack credibility, in order for another to get any kind of damages by sueing, you would have to first prove that site has any credibility, thus it is not worth it to actually file a laws suit against a nutty troofer site, because NO ONE gives them a lick of credibility


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



thats is the height of denial these clips and have been viewed by millions ..these people have been featured in films that have had a million views on YouTube plus massive distribution of cds....total denial


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Obi3y_ZEP9Y]YouTube - mainstream media is a psyop[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 9, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so what?
millions of people read the onion too
that doesnt make it any more true


----------



## eots (Apr 9, 2009)

onion does not film video interviews with nasa and norad..personal..use their service records collect donations...the patriots site is not a editorial...it is statements to the website...directly from the source big difference....


----------



## Terral (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi DiveCon and 9/11 Inside Job with Ms. Kitty and Mad Scientist mentioned:



DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > great job of taking miss kitty and the Bush dupes to school Terral.
> ...



These 911Truth Deniers run like crazy to the USMB Conspiracies Forum every day to stand with Senor Bush and Karl Rove trying to convince everyone that people like this pulled off the 9/11 Inside-job Attacks:







And then DiveBomb and his delusional pals have the gall to claim those among us 'knowing' the 911Truth are 'delusional.' Right here is the biggest LIAR of all:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K5M0xtxQVQ"]Bush Is Among The Terrorists/Guilty!!![/ame]






When did DiveBomb explain the empty hole in the empty field outside Shankville? Even Donald Rumsfeld says Flight 93 was SHOT DOWN!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6Xoxaf1Al0&feature=related"]YouTube - Rumsfeld says Flight 93 was "shot down."[/ame]

The answer is that DiveBomb is here to throw as much dust into the air as humanly possible without EVER addressing the 'evidence' pointing to *a definite 9/11 Inside Job*. Ms. Kitty runs away each time she is confronted with THE EVIDENCE proving beyond all doubt that she has a 9/11 Case FOR NOTHING. Period! This is the North Tower entry hole . . . 






. . . where you can see the wingtips and a massive entry hole!!! Right? Yes!






Okay King DiveBomb and Queen Kitty, so why does the E-ring wall at the Pentagon not include the same entry hole that was supposed to be created by a 100-ton Jetliner going 530 miles per hour on the same cotton-picking day??? DiveBomb runs to this thread to yell about somebody being delusional, when 'HE' and his Loyal Bushie pals are supposed to be presenting evidence to support the Official Gov't Cover Story that has 'no' basis in fact whatsoever. ZERO! 

911Research.WTC7.net






This is a photograph of WTC-7 collapsing at freefall speed directly into its own footprint in 6.6 seconds! Okay DiveBomb/Ms. Kitty/Mad Scientist/Other 911Truth Deniers, so one of you Official Cover Story LIARS go right ahead and explain how all of those massive 2800-degree Red-iron column/beam/girder/bar joists were 'severed' (cut) to allow WTC-7 to collapse in one fluid motion like this . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwjmqkjwnvQ"]PDNY Firemen Predict What Has NEVER Happened![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86dBvWm9RE&NR"]Watch Again In Slow Motion[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7MvMLA3xXI&NR=1"]This Guy Is GUILTY . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sulDYYAiCU&NR=1"]And Nothing But A LIAR!!![/ame]

Here is the 64,000-dollar Question: Has DiveBomb and his delusional pals presented clear evidence that the 9/11 attacks were carried out by 19 Bearded Jihadist Radicals among which at least 9 have been found alive and well?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ixuf236Dk"]The Gov't Has Been LYING From Day One!!![/ame]

The evidence that 80 percent of these USMB members say that Bearded Jihadist Radicals pulled off these 9/11 attacks says that 4 out of 5 people coming to this Conspiracy Forum are Loyal Bushie DUPES. Period. 











GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2009)

stellar post ...


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 10, 2009)

eots said:


> stellar post ...


LOL
total bullshit


wtf is "stellar" about him posting the same stupid bullshit over and over
the same lame assed images hes used one hundred times and been debunked many more times


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2009)

poor little retarded divecon


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 10, 2009)

eots said:


> poor little retarded divecon


sorry, but its your buddies that are the retarded ones, and that might be unfair to those with mental deficiencies


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 10, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi DiveCon and 9/11 Inside Job with Ms. Kitty and Mad Scientist mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah that picture of that ape divecon is hilarious.poor little divecon is so afraid of the truth about government conspiracys like 9/11 and the kenendy assassination,that he wont even watch the videos that prove it cause he keeps his head buried in the sand.even  if you post it where he went and CONFESSED he doesnt watch our videos to try and debunk them,he STILL cant admit he is afraid of the truth.how sad that is.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 10, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah that picture of that ape divecon is hilarious.poor little divecon is so afraid of the truth about government conspiracys like 9/11 and the kenendy assassination,that he wont even watch the videos that prove it cause he keeps his head buried in the sand.even if you post it where he went and CONFESSED he doesnt watch our videos to try and debunk them,he STILL cant admit he is afraid of the truth.how sad that is.


why is that funny?
hes done it about a hundred times
it might have been funny the FIRST time
after that it becomes pathetic
i dont wantch you stupid fucking videos NOW asshole
because i've wasted too much time on your bullshit in the past
you have ZERO credibility


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > yeah that picture of that ape divecon is hilarious.poor little divecon is so afraid of the truth about government conspiracys like 9/11 and the kenendy assassination,that he wont even watch the videos that prove it cause he keeps his head buried in the sand.even if you post it where he went and CONFESSED he doesnt watch our videos to try and debunk them,he STILL cant admit he is afraid of the truth.how sad that is.
> ...



as opposed to the 911 ommission and popular mechanics.....I think its a hoot how divecon
discredits military experts..and first responders in favour of a pulp magazine


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 10, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


PM is a respected magazine
has far more respect than Alex Jones and his groups ever will


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



*really ????*..and more than first responders as well ???

*yellow journalism* 

Inflammatory, irresponsible reporting by newspapers. The phrase arose during the 1890s, when some American newspapers, *particularly those run by William Randolph Hearst*, worked to incite hatred of Spain, thereby contributing to the start of the Spanish-American War. Newspapers that practice yellow journalism are called yellow press.

yellow journalism definition | Dictionary.com


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 10, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


hey, get into THIS century, PLEASE


----------



## eots (Apr 10, 2009)

that would be your limited thinking...these institutions and family's don't change much in a generation
just like Prescott ..his son and his grandson...all the same shit..its that fox news 30sec sound bite mentality clouding your brain again...why do you think they where selected to be the voice of 911 debunking anyway


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> that would be your limited thinking...these institutions and family's don't change much in a generation
> just like Prescott ..his son and his grandson...all the same shit..its that fox news 30sec sound bite mentality clouding your brain again...why do you think they where selected to be the voice of 911 debunking anyway


and WHO "sellected them"


----------



## elvis (Apr 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > that would be your limited thinking...these institutions and family's don't change much in a generation
> ...



you have limited thinking, Dive. if you don't think Bush blew up the towers, you are manipulated by the media.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



a bit simplistic to say bush blew up the towers...but bush appears to be complicit in the attacks of 911


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > that would be your limited thinking...these institutions and family's don't change much in a generation
> ...



the administration..they say in in there own blurb how they recived _unprecidented acess _ to the evidence from the government....


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUqNnu5OTr8]YouTube - Popular Mechanics Flying Circus Of Crack Smokin Fools 9/11[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - Popular Mechanics Flying Circus Of Crack Smokin Fools 9/11


yeah, back to the silly videos


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

ya back to your comfort zone of 5 word denials ..you call debunking...where did the molten metal come from ?...are the first responders and the evidence lying or is it NIST...WHICH ONE ?...CANT BE BOTH


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> ya back to your comfort zone of 5 word denials ..you call debunking...where did the molten metal come from ?...are the first responders and the evidence lying or is it NIST...WHICH ONE ?...CANT BE BOTH


if you didnt fall back on your stupid habbit of posting totally ridiculous videos you would have got more
but i am not going to debate a video where it ends up i say that doesnt support what you claim and you say oh yes it does
that is fruitless


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

*the first responders give multiple accounts of molten metal to not adress that fact is denial*


----------



## neurosport (Apr 11, 2009)

have you guys seen this one ?

Missing Links

at one point they say the Popular Mechanics article was written by the cousin of Chertoff or whoever was at the DHS at the time

i thought that was awesome 

in any case i read the offical analysis of collapse and it was assumption upon assumption and pulling numbers out of the ass on every page just to make it seem plausible that a building would suddenly implode all by itself 

i explained how they manipulated their formulas to produce a desired result on the Arstechnica forum and was instantly banned


----------



## Tor Hershman (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe that the rulers of this theocratic-oligarchy wished for it and averted their eyes/actions from preventative measures.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Tor Hershman said:


> I believe that the rulers of this theocratic-oligarchy wished for it and averted their eyes/actions from preventative measures.



well thats the first step down the rabbit hole...


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> *the first responders give multiple accounts of molten metal to not adress that fact is denial*



As I said beforehand they could have easily been talking about the aluminum siding the WTC buildings had and that has a melting point far lower than steel.

Mr. Eots how do you think the govt planted all explosives needed without being seen?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *the first responders give multiple accounts of molten metal to not adress that fact is denial*
> ...


they dont seem to understand that "molten metal" the first responders might have seen might not even have been metal
they were discribing things they saw without ever having seen it before


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> Tor Hershman said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the rulers of this theocratic-oligarchy wished for it and averted their eyes/actions from preventative measures.
> ...



sure enough.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

its clear from the picture of the red hot steel...its clear from the wittness testimony..it is clear from the molten blob....and the melting point of aluminum is  stiill 1200 f....your popular mechanics explanation to discount all this is not good enough sorry...as well as the thermal images still show hot spots with temperatures of2000 degrees Fahrenheit...nope not good enough by along shot


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




firemen have never seen building fire before ??.lol.....and where  is the melted aluminum at the pentagon...at shanksville ???...lol


----------



## Terral (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Big_D:



Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *the first responders give multiple accounts of molten metal to not adress that fact is denial*
> ...



You guys be sure to vote in the new 9/11 Poll here. :0) 

GL in the debates,

Terral


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> its clear from the picture of the red hot steel...its clear from the wittness testimony..it is clear from the molten blob....and the melting point of aluminum is  stiill 1200 f....your popular mechanics explanation to discount all this is not good enough sorry...as well as the thermal images still show hot spots with temperatures of2000 degrees Fahrenheit...nope not good enough by along shot







eots said:


> firemen have never seen building fire before ??.lol.....and where is the melted aluminum at the pentagon...at shanksville ???...lol




It's not that they haven't seen a burning building or that the witnesses are lying, it's that they could simply be getting them confused with other metals with a lower melting point.  I was aware that that the melting point of aluminum is that high but the temperatures where the planes hit could have been that high.  You can see a photo of it here:
http://www.debunking911.com/moltenal2.jpg
 My point is that it could have been other metals not just steel.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

I would really like to know how the believers can explain how the govt planted the explosives without being seen.  I have seen a number of responses but all of them were easily dismissible.  I remember one of the earlier versions of the loose change movies said they were planted a few days prior during a number of power downs that last for only hours-which is obviously impossible.  Then in the latest version they avoid the topic entirely.  It almost seems that they couldnt explain it so they thought it was best to ignore it.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > its clear from the picture of the red hot steel...its clear from the wittness testimony..it is clear from the molten blob....and the melting point of aluminum is  stiill 1200 f....your popular mechanics explanation to discount all this is not good enough sorry...as well as the thermal images still show hot spots with temperatures of2000 degrees Fahrenheit...nope not good enough by along shot
> ...



the jet fuel burned off immediatly...that picture appears of metal being cut


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> I would really like to know how the believers can explain how the govt planted the explosives without being seen.  I have seen a number of responses but all of them were easily dismissible.  I remember one of the earlier versions of the loose change movies said they were planted a few days prior during a number of power downs that last for only hours-which is obviously impossible.  Then in the latest version they avoid the topic entirely.  It almost seems that they couldnt explain it so they thought it was best to ignore it.



for professionals at deception i really do not see the difficulty and it was several weeks of power downs and strange nosies..not 24 hrs...and you are talking about standard demolition techniques...there could very well be demolition techniques that are classified technology...and one can not dismiss all the evidence over the assumption someone would of saw...


----------



## Terral (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Big_D"



Big_D said:


> It's not that they haven't seen a burning building or that the witnesses are lying, it's that they could simply be getting them confused with other metals with a lower melting point.



Big_D is talking NONSENSE and has no idea about what he is even talking about! First of all, we are talking about *2800-degree red-iron structural steel* (911Research.com = like this) that is bolted and welded together into a massive steel-framed network. You can apply building fire heat to one component and that energy races like electricity to the cooler areas of the network more quickly than any single component can reach even the local 'fire' temperature of around *800 degrees* (Schwabcorp/UL faqs). WTC-7 columns and beams had 2 and 3-hour spray-on insulation 'and' was built using "*Compartmentalization*" (911Research.com) of all steel supports making 'death by fire' an impossibility (my thread)! Period. 



Big_D said:


> I was aware that that the melting point of aluminum is that high but the temperatures where the planes hit could have been that high.



This is more 'nonsense,' because WTC-7 was NOT struck by any Jetliner 'and' suffered an identical *'symmetrical collapse:' *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC44L0-2zL8"]YouTube - WTC7 in Freefall--No Longer Controversial[/ame]







Here is a picture of WTC-7 collapsing at 'freefall' speed, but no signs of any 'fires' through the unbroken windows. This is what happened:






Somebody please help Big_D explain how 'all' of these massive 2800-degree columns and beams (pic and pic and pic) were '*severed*' (cut = close-up shot) at the very same 'time' for the '*symmetrical collapse*' to take place. Good Luck! :0)  



Big_D said:


> You can see a photo of it here:
> http://www.debunking911.com/moltenal2.jpg
> My point is that it could have been other metals not just steel.



This is more Bullony on the half shell. Your point is meaningless, because hydrocarbon fires simply do NOT even begin to burn hot enough to melt 2800 degree steel . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uNbKJofv3c]Get Yourself Informed . . .[/ame]

. . . which must become part of 'your' calculations for any 'symmetrical collapse.' 






Go ahead and tell us what you see standing inside the little red box. That's right. We have pictures of people standing inside the impact hole, which proves that no foundry-level temperatures are present even at the very crash location! If Mr. Big_D will kindly post *his "Building Fires Did It" thesis paper* using whatever he calls 'credible evidence,' then I am happy to come behind and write *a well-informed* (link = #3) rebuttal. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Big_D"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eventually Terral when you debate Big D long enough you'll figure out he is a disinfo agent.He isnt an idiot moron in denial like these Bush dupes.We know that because like you said,he talks nonsense all the time.He'll pretend like he has questions about learning about 9/11 and all but when you explain it all to him and give him the answers,he'll just ask the same questions later on over and over again after you already answered them and ignore facts when you point out to him things like the reason we know explosives brought the towers down is witnesses heard and saw explosions going off in the basement seconds before the plane struck above and you can show him the pics of windows being blown out below before the tower has even collapsed and as you just noticed,he always comes up with some kind of nonsense to post the way dis info agents do.It was easy to figure out for me he wasnt just a mere idiot in denial like divecon,elvis,toro or retired gi sargent but instead o disinfo agent in the fact that  unlike those guys who just come back with name calling when they cant counter your points and your videos and run off,he just comes back with all kinds of nonsense and garbage.He really isnt worth the trouble.watch what kind of nonsense he'll come up with when i explain in my next post how they were able to do it without anybody noticing.you'll see


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> for professionals at deception i really do not see the difficulty and it was several weeks of power downs and strange nosies..not 24 hrs...and you are talking about standard demolition techniques...there could very well be demolition techniques that are classified technology...and one can not dismiss all the evidence over the assumption someone would of saw...



But where exactly in the buildings did they have explosives.  They couldn't just have had them laid out for everyone to see, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2009)

Everytime the Bush dupes ask how they could have planted the explosives in the towers and go unnoticed,they always ask that and when given the answer to the question I am giving in this post,they ignore it.I wish they wouldnt ask a question to something if they dont want to hear the answer  which most dont cause their in denial.But this is how they were able to do it.But of course the Bush dupes who know its true wont acknowledge it of course since they're so much in denial.they'll just automatically dismiss it.

Quote: Originally Posted by 9/11 inside job 
Toro,you brought up a good point on this thread not too long ago I wanted to address even further than I did before.You mentioned that if explosives were used,then it would not have gone unnoticed by people in the buildings cause they would have to wire the buildings.good point but as i said before,Marvin Bush was the head of the security towers for the towers in the prior months before 9/11.so was Bush jr's cousin-Wirt Walker.Because of that,they were able to keep the coworkers from seeing what they were really doing.They brought in dumpsters all the time with the explosives hidden in them obviously.we know they brought dumpsters in the towers prior to 9/11 cause many workers saw them and saw construction workers coming in and out of the towers.

As I said before,they weren't real construction workers though.They were CIA operatives disguised as construction workers.again BUSH SR was the former director of that evil organization the CIA back in the 70's.His son was running the country and his brother was in charge of the security for the towers.Havent you ever been to a construction site before and seen where they have fences and signs that say-hard hat area,keep out? and dont allow anybody other than the construction workers to enter in there?I have.I have worked before in temp jobs doing construction before.I saw it quite a few times while doing that kind of work. well thats what was going on then.They had service elevators that only the construction workers-CIA plants,could use to get to these floors and wire them.the workers said that they heard a lot of unusual constuction work going on and the elevaters THEY used,would not allow them to stop and enter on certain floors.they had no access to them.

They didnt use regular elevators so thats how the workers there didnt know what was going on.They didnt know that Marvin Bush was a criminal or his cousin.They just thought they were real construction workers working there doing what they told them they were OFFICIALLY doing which was putting in new floor panels.they were told that and thats what they just assumed.They couldnt just go in there and look at what was going on,they call security on you for that if you do something like that.you know that.Obviously your in denial here and never watched any of those canada wants the truth videos that I postred countless numbers ot times here cause if you had,you would have seen that video where those workers there that survived,talked about seeing them bring in dumpsters and hearing loud construction work going on in the floors above them and hearing a dumpster being moved around on the floors above them.as far as them doing the unprecedented thing of saying there was a power outage that weekend,well they obviously didnt get all that work done in just one weekend,it took them a few months obviously.

Now this IS a theory of why they had the power outage happen that weekend "which never had happened there before." according to some workers who had been there 20 plus years,my theory for why they had it was they just wanted to get the CIA plants to take a quick scan of the towers and make sure the explosives were all set where they had to be and everything was ready to go.unti a new investigation is opened up,thats all we can do is speculate about that.but like i said,anybody who has a brain who watches those canada wants the truth videos can see the evidence is overwhelming explosives brought the towers down.
THATS how they did it without people noticing to answer your question.Now that THAT has been cleared up,that supposedly debunking 9/11 conspiracy link you posted and others like that, that the 9/11 apologists here blindly worship as the truth cause their in denial, are disinformation sites with disinformation,lies and propaganda.

if you want to find out the REAL truth,watch these 47 videos here.they debunk those two fairy tales the 9/11 coverup commission report and the NIST report.everytime I ask people to watch them and debunk them,they never do watch them.This is how i can tell if someone is REALLY interested in the truth or is in complete denial and wants to keep their head buried in the sand by listening to the lies and propaganda of the corporate controlled media and the government.anybody who watches these 47 videos and STILL defends the official version of the 9/11 commission report,is either an idiot moron like divecon and godboy, or they didnt watch them.I have posted it countless numbers of times here but the 9/11 apologists never watch them because they know its the truth and the truth scares them so they wont attempt to debunk them.here they are if you want to learn the TRUTH.
Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2009)

Everytime the Bush dupes ask how they could have planted the explosives in the towers and go unnoticed,they always ask that and when given the answer to the question I am giving in this post,they ignore it.I wish they wouldnt ask a question to something if they dont want to hear the answer  which most dont cause their in denial.But this is how they were able to do it.But of course the Bush dupes who know its true wont acknowledge it of course since they're so much in denial.they'll just automatically dismiss it.

Quote: Originally Posted by 9/11 inside job 
Toro,you brought up a good point on this thread not too long ago I wanted to address even further than I did before.You mentioned that if explosives were used,then it would not have gone unnoticed by people in the buildings cause they would have to wire the buildings.good point but as i said before,Marvin Bush was the head of the security towers for the towers in the prior months before 9/11.so was Bush jr's cousin-Wirt Walker.Because of that,they were able to keep the coworkers from seeing what they were really doing.They brought in dumpsters all the time with the explosives hidden in them obviously.we know they brought dumpsters in the towers prior to 9/11 cause many workers saw them and saw construction workers coming in and out of the towers.

As I said before,they weren't real construction workers though.They were CIA operatives disguised as construction workers.again BUSH SR was the former director of that evil organization the CIA back in the 70's.His son was running the country and his brother was in charge of the security for the towers.Havent you ever been to a construction site before and seen where they have fences and signs that say-hard hat area,keep out? and dont allow anybody other than the construction workers to enter in there?I have.I have worked before in temp jobs doing construction before.I saw it quite a few times while doing that kind of work. well thats what was going on then.They had service elevators that only the construction workers-CIA plants,could use to get to these floors and wire them.the workers said that they heard a lot of unusual constuction work going on and the elevaters THEY used,would not allow them to stop and enter on certain floors.they had no access to them.

They didnt use regular elevators so thats how the workers there didnt know what was going on.They didnt know that Marvin Bush was a criminal or his cousin.They just thought they were real construction workers working there doing what they told them they were OFFICIALLY doing which was putting in new floor panels.they were told that and thats what they just assumed.They couldnt just go in there and look at what was going on,they call security on you for that if you do something like that.you know that.Obviously your in denial here and never watched any of those canada wants the truth videos that I postred countless numbers ot times here cause if you had,you would have seen that video where those workers there that survived,talked about seeing them bring in dumpsters and hearing loud construction work going on in the floors above them and hearing a dumpster being moved around on the floors above them.as far as them doing the unprecedented thing of saying there was a power outage that weekend,well they obviously didnt get all that work done in just one weekend,it took them a few months obviously.

Now this IS a theory of why they had the power outage happen that weekend "which never had happened there before." according to some workers who had been there 20 plus years,my theory for why they had it was they just wanted to get the CIA plants to take a quick scan of the towers and make sure the explosives were all set where they had to be and everything was ready to go.unti a new investigation is opened up,thats all we can do is speculate about that.but like i said,anybody who has a brain who watches those canada wants the truth videos can see the evidence is overwhelming explosives brought the towers down.
THATS how they did it without people noticing to answer your question.Now that THAT has been cleared up,that supposedly debunking 9/11 conspiracy link you posted and others like that, that the 9/11 apologists here blindly worship as the truth cause their in denial, are disinformation sites with disinformation,lies and propaganda.

if you want to find out the REAL truth,watch these 47 videos here.they debunk those two fairy tales the 9/11 coverup commission report and the NIST report.everytime I ask people to watch them and debunk them,they never do watch them.This is how i can tell if someone is REALLY interested in the truth or is in complete denial and wants to keep their head buried in the sand by listening to the lies and propaganda of the corporate controlled media and the government.anybody who watches these 47 videos and STILL defends the official version of the 9/11 commission report,is either an idiot moron like divecon and godboy, or they didnt watch them.I have posted it countless numbers of times here but the 9/11 apologists never watch them because they know its the truth and the truth scares them so they wont attempt to debunk them.here they are if you want to learn the TRUTH.
Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > for professionals at deception i really do not see the difficulty and it was several weeks of power downs and strange nosies..not 24 hrs...and you are talking about standard demolition techniques...there could very well be demolition techniques that are classified technology...and one can not dismiss all the evidence over the assumption someone would of saw...
> ...



a better question is why  the forensic evidence not destroyed can not be  examined in  a independent inquiry to determine such details..why did even the director of NIST voice publicly that important evidence was not forthcoming for the government...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



also another better question to be asking  is why is NIST afraid to debate their findings with any structural engineers or scientists in a public forum when challenged to.They wont do it.they always decline.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ... I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." 



OpEdNews » Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Summary: James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division, called for an independent review of the World Trade Center Twin Tower collapse investigation. "I wish that there would be a peer review of this," he said, referring to the NIST investigation. "I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they've done; both structurally and from a fire point of view. ... I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable." 



OpEdNews » Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

Terral, I understand how someone can view a photo like this (http://www.911lies.org/images2/thermite_thermate_explosives_wtc_911.jpg) and have questions.

I was trying to shorten a number of versions of why the beams are like this but these two links would do it better than I can:
WTC Molten Steel
Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - Molten Steel

Here is a video showing the workers cutting the steel at the time the photo I showed you earlier was taken: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJyBuANVkQ4[/ame]

In regards to the woman in the WTC tower, eots have shown me this before.  Although, I do have many issues with it, I must say that this is one of the better arguments for your cause.  Here was my response: First of all that poor woman was standing at the VERY edge of the building were the temperature would be at it's lowest. Secondly, if the footage of the woman in that video wasn't in a loop then you would see that it would not be too much longer till she would jump off the edge of the building. Obviously, showing that the heat was so unbearable that she decided to end her life. Thirdly, hair-straighteners go all the way up to 450 degrees. Therefore, hair will obviously melt at a much higher temperature which would be within the range of the heat in that area-if it didn't melt at all. We cannot get a clear shot of the woman and cannot see her hair. Fourth, she is obviously not standing where the fires took place.  How she got there is a mystery.  Lastly, the post impact temperature was a lot lower than when the planes originally hit the towers. We can only guess of the temperature of where she was at.

You may or may not know of a man named Kevin Cosgrove.  He was in one of the WTC buildings and made a 911 call documenting that last few seconds of his life.  You can find this anywhere on the web.  Here is a youtube link here: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLW0jKKRXMo]YouTube - 911 Call in World Trade Center, while tower collapse[/ame].  This takes you right up to the end of the collapse of the towers.  As you can tell there is no explosions that went off seconds beforehand.  Here is a video of the CD of the JL Department stores.  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rcctmcxGwM]YouTube - CDI J.L. Hudson department store implosion[/ame]  You can tell the explosions went off from the bottom to the top adn the building fell seconds later.  This is not heard in the Cosgove video.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

thermite does not make the same noise as standard explosives..if you wanted to have a more silent demolition thermite would facilitate that...


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Eventually Terral when you debate Big D long enough you'll figure out he is a disinfo agent.He isnt an idiot moron in denial like these Bush dupes.We know that because like you said,he talks nonsense all the time.He'll pretend like he has questions about learning about 9/11 and all but when you explain it all to him and give him the answers,he'll just ask the same questions later on over and over again after you already answered them and ignore facts when you point out to him things like the reason we know explosives brought the towers down is witnesses heard and saw explosions going off in the basement seconds before the plane struck above and you can show him the pics of windows being blown out below before the tower has even collapsed and as you just noticed,he always comes up with some kind of nonsense to post the way dis info agents do.It was easy to figure out for me he wasnt just a mere idiot in denial like divecon,elvis,toro or retired gi sargent but instead o disinfo agent in the fact that  unlike those guys who just come back with name calling when they cant counter your points and your videos and run off,he just comes back with all kinds of nonsense and garbage.He really isnt worth the trouble.watch what kind of nonsense he'll come up with when i explain in my next post how they were able to do it without anybody noticing.you'll see



Looks like you took the high road again and insult me, then when I respond you simply saying you are not wasting your time with me. I have responded to everything you said there.  It is funny how you keep saying i repeat myself when you have done the same thing.  In regards to the elevators theory, I have seen this before.  I am no expert on the subject, but I do know that they have to be checked regularly by law.  I believe they also are subject to surprise inspections.  At Boston College they are subject to inspection every week. (http://www.bc.edu/offices/facilities/facservices/tech/trade/electrical.html)   They cannot have explosives in the buildings w/o being noticed by one of the inspectors.  You are probably going to respond by saying that these people were in on it but that just adds all the more people to the conspiracy and makes it even more crazy.  Also, according to the experts the demolition and cords would still be found in the rubble-which it was not.  Furthermore, the planes damaged the elevators significantly (http://www.911myths.com/drg_nist_review_2_1.pdf) and jet fuel poured down the side. (http://books.google.com/books?id=3C...4bzgDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3) Therefore, the demolition would have had to survive all that.  Lastly, I know of maintenance workers who have to go into elevator shafts all the time and is only on a four story building.  Are you saying that all the maintenance workers at the WTC buildings just never went into the shafts on a 110 story building in the months since the demolition was placed by the worker?  Or do you believe they are in on it too?

FYI, I emailed former senator Mark Dayton asking if he believe 9/11 was an inside job an this is the response I received: 
_I do not believe that the United States government "attacked itself" or our country on September 11, 2001.  I believe that was the work of Al Qaeda terrorists, as extensively documented by the 911 Commission.

I hope I answered your question.  Thanks for contacting me!_

If you want me to forward it to you, I'll be happy to do so.

Lastly, you informed me beforehand there was a London times article stating that Guiliani was the first to make a 911 call on the day of the attacks.  After stating that it wasnt on their website you said it was modified but my local library should have a copy of it.  Well, I went to library and thought I would try it out while I was there.  I only found a couple articles that had his name on the dates you gave me and neither one stated what you said.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> thermite does not make the same noise as standard explosives..if you wanted to have a more silent demolition thermite would facilitate that...



I wasnt aware of that but it still would make some noise wouldnt it?  Also,thermite needs a cutter around the column in order to slice it.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually Terral when you debate Big D long enough you'll figure out he is a disinfo agent.He isnt an idiot moron in denial like these Bush dupes.We know that because like you said,he talks nonsense all the time.He'll pretend like he has questions about learning about 9/11 and all but when you explain it all to him and give him the answers,he'll just ask the same questions later on over and over again after you already answered them and ignore facts when you point out to him things like the reason we know explosives brought the towers down is witnesses heard and saw explosions going off in the basement seconds before the plane struck above and you can show him the pics of windows being blown out below before the tower has even collapsed and as you just noticed,he always comes up with some kind of nonsense to post the way dis info agents do.It was easy to figure out for me he wasnt just a mere idiot in denial like divecon,elvis,toro or retired gi sargent but instead o disinfo agent in the fact that  unlike those guys who just come back with name calling when they cant counter your points and your videos and run off,he just comes back with all kinds of nonsense and garbage.He really isnt worth the trouble.watch what kind of nonsense he'll come up with when i explain in my next post how they were able to do it without anybody noticing.you'll see
> ...


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> the clandestent government  op  cant take care of a elevator inspection policy...lol
> 
> 
> people dont have to be in on it to be minpulated...especialy...elevator inspectors...lol



So these people are in on it and still have not came forward? If you believe this why dont you all track these people down and attempt to get the answers from them?  Can you also prove such an elevator even exists?  I have a hard time believing that the _only_ individuals allowed to one certain elevator were government employees in all three WTC buildings.   Where are you all getting this information from?  If this elevator even exists then there would be reports that this wouldn't have been checked and someone would have came forward informing us of this by now.  Also, as I have shown you the WTC was heavily surveillanced.  I really have a hard time believing all this could have been done without anyone having evidence by now.  Finally, the demolition experts I have seen said that you have place demolition throughout the building.  You cannot just simply place it in the elevator shaft.

Also, the buildings were seen as collapsing beforehand:http://www.skyscrapersafety.org/html/article_20040619.html



eots said:


> the first responders said they found...nothing...nothing...bigger than a match book..everything..pulverised....if wires survived or where even used..what about all the miles of other wires that would run through the trade centers and the equipment within
> this is a stupid argument....
> 
> Then how come with all the photos and videos taken of the debris that was around 24/7 after the fall of the buildings did nobody point this out to us?



As I have also shown you, I have numerous experts that agree with me.  Loose Change implies that Mark Dayton is on their side which is of course not true.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the clandestent government  op  cant take care of a elevator inspection policy...lol
> ...



or ha been made not true...._mark keep talking this way and we don't know if we can keep your family safe from weirdos_....we need a real investigation testimony under oath disclosure of all classified evidence. under the terms of the petition..only a idiot would argue otherwise


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> there a restrictions of resources and access for individuals of the truth movement to do the a investigation..it is the government responsibility and duty to facilitate the investigate of 911 under the terms of the petition...



Why don't you and other members of the truth commission put your resources together and come up with evidence that all these people were in on it?  Arguing online will no do anything.  



eots said:


> yet all these individuals with vast experincein covert operations and intel cleartly dont see these issues as you do...do they...these are your laymens assumptions



What assumptions am I making?   Here is a diagram of all the elevators, none of which are only for govt employees:NOVA Online | Why the Towers Fell | Towers of Innovation | PBS




eots said:


> you mean the government front company controled demolitions inc the same company in charge of destroying the evidence at grund zero clean up



FEMA was in charge of removing the debris.US: The mystery of 9/11 | Stanford | World Association of International Studies

Also, it took them 8 months to removing everything (FOXNews.com - Silent Tribute Marks End of Ground Zero Search - U.S. &amp; World)
All the while camera were taking footage and yet no demolition made it to film.
Also, as I have shown you in the past, he is not the only demolition expert that agrees with me.



eots said:


> the first responders said they found...nothing...nothing...bigger than a match book..everything..pulverised....if wires survived or where even used..what about all the miles of other wires that would run through the trade centers and the equipment within
> this is a stupid argument....



Demolition experts agree that there would have been miles of it.  Wouldn't they be able to tell from the video what is detonation cord?  If paper survived then so must have detonation cord: http://www.debunking911.com/paper.jpg



eots said:


> or ha been made not true...._mark keep talking this way and we don't know if we can keep your family safe from weirdos_....we need a real investigation testimony under oath disclosure of all classified evidence. under the terms of the petition..only a idiot would argue otherwise



I bet if you can get just ten people out of the thousands to admit they were in on the attacks then at the very least half of the US population will agree with you.  Afterwords, the govt will feel the pressure and eventually give in.  If you can prove this, then all the more power to you.  Arguing online will accomplish nothing.  

You have argued in the past that Alex Jones cannot be killed by the govt or it will give it away that there was a conspiracy.  If someone comes forward to say they are part of it then they will also be safe for the same reason.  I'm serious.  Just get ten people to come forward and you will have the vast majority of the people on your side.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

your a joke...Mr popular mechanics.. that is where all your links and info boil down to,,you are foolish and disingenuous..clearly,,your interest ls only in trying to perpetrate the 911 myth not deal with reality or proper protocol that should be expected and demanded ...spin...thats all it is thinly veiled spin


----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> your a joke...Mr popular mechanics.. that is where all your links and info boil down to,,you are foolish and disingenuous..clearly,,your interest ls only in trying to perpetrate the 911 myth not deal with reality or proper protocol that should be expected and demanded ...spin...thats all it is thinly veiled spin



I cannot remember the last time I quoted popular mechanics.  It hasnt been for months.  It is foolish to think that you can place demolition in an elevator and cause a 110 story building to crumble.  So you think I am being disingenuous?  Wouldnt you think from all the information you gave me that if I thought it was an inside job, then I would debate along side you?  You think I am being disingenuous when I showed something you said that controlled demolition inc was responsible for hte cleanup which turned out to be false?

Take me up on my challenge.  Get ten people to admit they were involved and you will receive your second investigation by the govt.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > your a joke...Mr popular mechanics.. that is where all your links and info boil down to,,you are foolish and disingenuous..clearly,,your interest ls only in trying to perpetrate the 911 myth not deal with reality or proper protocol that should be expected and demanded ...spin...thats all it is thinly veiled spin
> ...



officialy an IDIOT...


----------



## Yurt (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Big_D (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



What a profound statement.  Stupid me thought you should actually do something about your cause besides making the debating on a conspiracy forum.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big_D said:
> ...




yes  you are profoundly idiotic ....how  about you and the entire U.S intelligence services bring ten terrorist involved in 911 to trial..fucking disingenuous bastard...you just admitted your defeat


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


>



imply mental illness...like the television programed you to..dont pretend for one minute you have any idea what your talking about... give me the link for carlin or melting stoves or  f$%K off ...fluff for brains...you pull _facts _out of your ass


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 11, 2009)

Here ... show me one factually based link that says otherwise ....


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Here ... show me one factually based link that says otherwise ....


your concept of "fact" and his are a universe apart


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Here ... show me one factually based link that says otherwise ....



???????????????????    you cant even ask a proper question...that says otherwise ....what ? you loon ...that stoves wont melt ?...that Carlin did not make fun of conspiracy theorys...as opposed to you showing something to give credit to your stupid statements...just give it up and stick to what you know....wtf ever that is


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Here ... show me one factually based link that says otherwise ....
> ...



but yours and kitty fluff brains are 2 peas in a pod....lol


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Here ... show me one factually based link that says otherwise ....
> ...



 True ...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Here ... show me one factually based link that says otherwise ....
> ...



Aaah ... so you have nothing to demonstrate that I am wrong in any way ... 

... call me Ms. Kettle.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...


again, look who's talking
LOL


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



yes if i say wood burning stove cant melt from a wood fire it is reality if I post a video on Carlin it says what I say it does...but your facts are another story


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 11, 2009)

eots said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



No, if I say you are lucky your house is still standing because you are an irresponsible wood stove owner, that is reality.

... as for Carlin ... I really don't have to do anything to prove your wrongness in that one, just you trying to take anything he says seriously is proof enough.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bO0-u900OG4]YouTube - George Carlin - Conspiracy Theorists[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 11, 2009)

He was certainly not talking about 9-11 conspiracy nuts ...


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> He was certainly not talking about 9-11 conspiracy nuts ...



really...and how do you know that fluff for brains ...it was not long before his death and i can post other clips ..but not comedy sketches where he says he would not be surprised at all to find out the  government was involved in 911 ..so have some respect and stop speaking for the man..


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 12, 2009)

eots said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > He was certainly not talking about 9-11 conspiracy nuts ...
> ...



No, the problem I have with conspiracy nuts is the same as those who jumped on the "blame Bin Laden" bandwagon, you let the real parties to blame get away and now all the evidence remaining is tainted by too much political hand waving. However, at least those who jumped on the "blame Laden" band wagon did it out of anger for a real enemy instead of trying to blame our own.

PS: That's what Carlin was referring to.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

the perpetrators are elements within our own government...


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 12, 2009)

eots said:


> the perpetrators are elements within our own government...



There you go, baseless accusation that has only succeeded in allowing the truly guilty party of avoiding the law.


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

no far from baseless I like these fine gentlemen did not come to this conclusion lightly and without arguing over it I can assure you



Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots (Apr 12, 2009)

no far from baseless I like these fine gentlemen did not come to this conclusion lightly and without anguishing over it I can assure you



Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

9-11 was an inside job. The US government had a hand in it and the cover up. Not the entire government, but a rogue and powerful element within it. That is my belief and that of many many people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




thats the divecon logic for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

neurosport said:


> have you guys seen this one ?
> 
> Missing Links
> 
> ...



yeah thats why it cracks me up how these morons worship popular mechanics as the ultimate truth. Chertoffs cousin who was the main oversear of that article,HIM being in charge of popular mechanics and saying they had independent people investigate the disaster,thats like believing Hitler saying the police investigated gas chamber camps and found none.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> your a joke...Mr popular mechanics.. that is where all your links and info boil down to,,you are foolish and disingenuous..clearly,,your interest ls only in trying to perpetrate the 911 myth not deal with reality or proper protocol that should be expected and demanded ...spin...thats all it is thinly veiled spin



your just NOW figuring that out Eots?I been telling you that he is obviously a dis info agent.I been saying all along how he blatently ignores facts and posts disinformation mixed in with some truths.thats the way dis information agents operate,thats why I strongly urge you to not bother with him anymore.make him look like a fool by continuning to respond to you like he does with me and address you and propagate his lies.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



thats the understatement of the year.funny that no matter how many times his lies are proven wrong and no matter how many times people point out his nonsense and ramblings,the dis info agent trys to pretend he doesnt know 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## LanceofBeowulf (Apr 14, 2009)

SealyBobo sez:

_We know Bush has been family friends with the Bin Ladin's since the 70's.
We know that Bin Ladin's were flown out of the country on 9-12, not one of them was interviewed or questioned.  \
We know Cheney had control of NORAD on 9-11?  No VP ever controlled NORAD.  
We know Condi lied about prior warnings.
We know PNAC said they would need another Pearl Harbor type incident to launch their campaign.
We know the BUsh team stonewalled the 9-11 truth commission, and it is flawed/incomplete/inaccurate.
We know that Bush had Bin Ladin in the Tora Bora mountains and let him get away.  
And we know Bush lied about Saddam being involved.
We know plenty.[/QUOTE]_

*Very good, SealyBobo. I see light at the end of a long, dark tunnel.*


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phKiT2-94XU]YouTube - The most dangerous 911 video ever!!!!![/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phKiT2-94XU]YouTube - The most dangerous 911 video ever!!!!![/ame]


----------



## neurosport (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> YouTube - George Carlin - Conspiracy Theorists



wow, spot on 100% on all counts !

and especially MAD RESPECT to Carlin for saying that bloodshed is the only answer.

WOW !

i have been banned for suggesting it several times.  the SYSTEM is setup in a way such that you are not allowed under any circumstances to suggest a solution ( bloodshed ) to the problem ( the system itself ) ...

but he said it.  RESPECT.

Malcolm X is the other guy who had this part right.


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2009)

The conspiracists have yet to produce any credible evidence that the Bush administration had anything to do with 9/11.  All "evidence" is circumstantial and conspiracies are merely theoretical.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh my god did he really say that? that they cant take care of that? I love it,thats priceless.LOl further evidence of how ignorant he is about CIA operations.lol
> 
> \




This point is really so stupid it doesn't even warrant arguing.  If you are so disillusional that you believe you can demolish a building by placing explosives in an elevator shaft then there is no hope for you whatsoever.  BTW, I emailed a demolition companies and they agree that that statement is absurd.  You cannot bring down a building by placing explosives in the elevator shafts.  Even though I know you wont respond, please inform me what would happen when an elevator inspector would arrive for a surprise inspection.  If they were told not to inspect it then why havent we heard anything from them?  Or inform me how no maintenance employee entered into the elevator shafts?  I hate to brake the news to you, but I know maintenance workers and this is part of their job.  They have to check everything in these shafts to make sure everything is in order.  So what are you saying that the maintenance workers just didnt notice the explosives in there?  


9/11 inside job said:


> your just NOW figuring that out Eots?I been telling you that he is obviously a dis info agent.I been saying all along how he blatently ignores facts and posts disinformation mixed in with some truths.thats the way dis information agents operate,thats why I strongly urge you to not bother with him anymore.make him look like a fool by continuning to respond to you like he does with me and address you and propagate his lies.



Coming from you this really isnt worth responding.  But, i must say you all are actually right!  You got me. I have been working for the govt all along and your tax dollars go to me having this debate with you online!  Funny how you say I ignore facts when you think 40% of the nation agrees with you when I proved this wrong time and time again and you still believe this.  Even people on your side can admit this but you cannot. You also have ignored many items I have said over the months and then pretended to have refuted everything I have stated.  Keep responding this is fun!


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

How To Spot A Disinformation Agent - US Message Board - Political ...Whether they are CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know- ... I was accused of being a Disinfo Agent by a group of DoD Op retards working ...
www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/71598-how-to-spot-a-disinformation-agent.html - 106k


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

Why dont you all inform this demolition company that all you need to do is place the explosives in the elevator shaft.  I bet the people whom hired then would recruit you for their next job.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiNrzmbdC1Q&feature=PlayList&p=B5582A79956E5FAA&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5]YouTube - Building demolition goes wrong[/ame]


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

I love it how apparently I am added to the conspiracy.  That's right I get paid to argue against you.  My only regret is that I wasted all that money on lap dances.


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

Big_D said:


> Why dont you all inform this demolition company that all you need to do is place the explosives in the elevator shaft.  I bet the people whom hired then would recruit you for their next job.
> 
> YouTube - Building demolition goes wrong



they should of just used kerosen the _weaken the steel_ it has worked perfectly 3 out of 3 times...


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

So you know more than all these demolition companies who place explosives _throughout_ the building?  Also, your friend said they just had access to the elevator shaft.  You two are contradicting each other.


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

Big_D said:


> Why dont you all inform this demolition company that all you need to do is place the explosives in the elevator shaft.  I bet the people whom hired then would recruit you for their next job.
> 
> YouTube - Building demolition goes wrong



why didnt the rest of the building...pancake in a progressive collapse ????


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

B/c the explosives went off at the bottom.  Tell my why they didnt just place the explosives in the elevator shaft like you think they did with the world trade center buildings?


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

Big_D said:


> So you know more than all these demolition companies who place explosives _throughout_ the building?  Also, your friend said they just had access to the elevator shaft.  You two are contradicting each other.



well clearly bin laden does...maybe they should hire him...oh thats right they cant find him after all these years......


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

9/11 Panel Suspected Deception by Pentagon
Allegations Brought to Inspectors General

By Dan Eggen
Washington Post Staff Writer
Wednesday, August 2, 2006; Page A03

Some staff members and commissioners of the Sept. 11 panel concluded that the Pentagon's initial story of how it reacted to the 2001 terrorist attacks may have been part of a deliberate effort to mislead the commission and the public rather than a reflection of the fog of events on that day, according to sources involved in the debate.

Suspicion of wrongdoing ran so deep that the 10-member commission, in a secret meeting at the end of its tenure in summer 2004, debated referring the matter to the Justice Department for criminal investigation, according to several commission sources. Staff members and some commissioners thought that e-mails and other evidence provided enough probable cause to believe that military and aviation officials violated the law by making false statements to Congress and to the commission, 

9/11 Panel Suspected Deception by Pentagon - washingtonpost.com


----------



## manu1959 (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> 9/11 Panel Suspected Deception by Pentagon
> Allegations Brought to Inspectors General
> 
> By Dan Eggen
> ...



if the queen had balls she would be king......

what did the justice department find....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

LanceofBeowulf said:


> SealyBobo sez:
> 
> _We know Bush has been family friends with the Bin Ladin's since the 70's.
> We know that Bin Ladin's were flown out of the country on 9-12, not one of them was interviewed or questioned.  \
> ...




*Very good, SealyBobo. I see light at the end of a long, dark tunnel.*[/QUOTE]

yeah great post Sealy.well done.of course the loyal Bush dupes will ignore it and say it proves nothing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> How To Spot A Disinformation Agent - US Message Board - Political ...Whether they are CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know- ... I was accused of being a Disinfo Agent by a group of DoD Op retards working ...
> www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/71598-how-to-spot-a-disinformation-agent.html - 106k



thats a great thread by him.Big D is definetely one of them.Everybody else that we have debated here are just plain idiots in denial like Divecon,Godboy,Elvis,Retired Gy sgt,they just come back with name calling when they cant counter your points,Big D comes back with bible length posts with disinformation with some truths mixed in which of course is a dis info agent.The others like I said,are just idiots in denial,Big D knows perfectly as well as we do that it was an inside job.He is just just doing what they pay him to do.Post some kind of nonsense like they tell him to, to try and convince us it wasnt an inside job.I strongly urge you not to take his bait and fall for it.You finally figured it out what I did months ago what he is REALLY up to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

Toro said:


> The conspiracists have yet to produce any credible evidence that the Bush administration had anything to do with 9/11.  All "evidence" is circumstantial and conspiracies are merely theoretical.



for the hundreth time just because you only see what you want to see and are afraid of the truth and run off with your tail between your legs when challenged to watch videos doesnt mean people like me,eots,terral and others havent produced credible evidence.thats YOU 9/11 COINCIDENCE theorists that havent produced any credible evidence.you know it,I know it.you brag with these constant lies that you have over 3000 plus videos and you have only produced ONE when i have asked for you to show them for me coward.quit lying and admit you only have a few videos.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > So you know more than all these demolition companies who place explosives _throughout_ the building?  Also, your friend said they just had access to the elevator shaft.  You two are contradicting each other.
> ...



Who said he knew for sure that the planes would take the buildings down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2009)

neurosport said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - George Carlin - Conspiracy Theorists
> ...



unfortunately your right.Until the american  people stop worrying about their own little pity problems such as paying the mortgage,how thier kid is doing in school ect,ect,then were going to keep having a corrupt government run the country with killers occupying the white house forever unless the american people form a revolution.Peaceful solutions dont work.Martin Luther King tried it,so did Gandi and they got rid of them.Its time for bloodshed.Only too many people are too afraid to fight for it.That was how we became free from the king england in the first place was we had to fight for it.Thats the only way we will ever get rid of this corrupt government we have as well.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > How To Spot A Disinformation Agent - US Message Board - Political ...Whether they are CENTCOM disinfo government employees or ill-informed know- ... I was accused of being a Disinfo Agent by a group of DoD Op retards working ...
> ...



So you admit it now.  You really think I am paid off by the govt.   I may not agree with you when you say there was a conspiracy against JFK or FDR knew of the pearl harbor attacks beforehand, but I can at least understand where you are coming from.  However, this new conspiracy and the 9/11 one is beyond stupid.  These two are a bad as the ones who think that there isn't a holocaust.


----------



## eots (Apr 14, 2009)

Big_D said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



...you use a holocaust straw man..because of your weak argument...


----------



## Big_D (Apr 14, 2009)

eots said:


> ...you use a holocaust straw man..because of your weak argument...



No, I do it because they are all so absurd.  You call my argument weak when you both think I am actually getting paid to debate you!


----------



## Toro (Apr 14, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > The conspiracists have yet to produce any credible evidence that the Bush administration had anything to do with 9/11.  All "evidence" is circumstantial and conspiracies are merely theoretical.
> ...



I'm mocking you.

Repeatedly saying "I have 47 videos from Canada for 9/11 truth" and not actually offering any tangible evidence other than "look at the videos" is begging to be mocked.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 15, 2009)

i know Israel loves to use Disinformation Agents - they are otherwise known as JEWS !

but in case of 9/11 they are simply people of average intelligence who wish to appear smart.

most things are subjective.  to appear smart requires merely sucking on a finger and then putting it up to test the wind.  you then take whatever side will boost your rep power.  that's why i told Gunny that his rep system churns out the kind of degenerates that have been labeled Disinformation Agents in this thread.

my best friend as a hobby goes on bodybuilding forums and spreads wrong information about steroid cycles so that little kids getting into bodybuilding would end up killing themselves.  he thinks its funny.  nobody is paying him i assure you. 

these people simply should have been aborted but unfortunately conservatives don't believe in abortions.

they're playing you.  all they want is to look smart and for you to die prematurely from all the stress you underwent engaging them.  

George Carlin said what should be done to these people and it does not involve debating !


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 15, 2009)

Seriously? Really? Wow ... um yeah ... you have issues dude.


----------



## krotchdog (Apr 15, 2009)

but what if the real conspiracy is to get us to think it is a conspiracy and we find ourselves on the wrong side of a even more sinister conspiracy, seriously think of the mind fuck that would be....


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 15, 2009)

Krotch ... you got it almost dead on, it's a diversionary tactic, create the illusion of conspiracy by "leaking" out a few rumors so the nutjobs jump on them, thus you have two polar opposites arguing over who is right and who is insane. In the mean time, people forget about the fact that the government just basically fucked something up and are to red in the face to say it, such as jumping to a conclusion.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 15, 2009)

Krotch ... you got it almost dead on, it's a diversionary tactic, create the illusion of conspiracy by "leaking" out a few rumors so the nutjobs jump on them, thus you have two polar opposites arguing over who is right and who is insane. In the mean time, people forget about the fact that the government just basically fucked something up and are too red in the face to say it, such as jumping to a conclusion.


----------



## Terral (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Big_D:



Big_D said:


> So you admit it now.  You really think I am paid off by the govt.



Let's put it this way: Big_D is here to support the Official Cover Stories for each of the related 9/11 attacks using the same kind if diversionary trickery that is typical of other DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives. I sent the Big_D this post (here) and he ran away and had nothing to say at all.  







Big_D says this empty hole represents a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because Senor Bushie and his handler told him so. :0) 






Your DoD pals say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-Ring wall, so you come out here to this fine USMB Board and pretend that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed . . . 






. . . into this standing E-ring wall. :0) This Big_D guy sings in chorus with the 911Truth Deniers (pic and pic and pic) to keep the delusion going, so happy lemmings (pic) race over the cliff. This guy here reminds me of a terrible singer trying to fake his way by moving his lips along with the rest of the Official Cover Story choir. :0) I sent the Big_D this WTC-7 post (here) and he sent back some links in defense of the Official Cover Story LIE without ever addressing one thing sent in his direction (here). These disinfo retards run like crazy to the WTC cases where there are tons of variables and 'doubt' can be sown into the minds of these readers, because the Flight 93 case shows only AN EMPTY HOLE.











Okay, hotshot, go right ahead and start explaining how the evidence in this little empty hole equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner like the DoD and FBI and Senor Bushie sent you here to say. :0) 



Big_D said:


> I may not agree with you when you say there was a conspiracy against JFK or FDR knew of the pearl harbor attacks beforehand, but I can at least understand where you are coming from.



Listen here, Big_D, you are standing with Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld in full support of 'their' Conspiracy Theory that a band of people like this . . . 






. . . planned and carried out the 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks! Your Conspiracy Theory is the most ridiculous LIE that anybody has ever tried to sell We The People and Senor Bush has been caught lying more than once about these 9/11 attacks!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm73wOuPL60"]YouTube - Bush Caught Lying About September 11th[/ame]



Big_D said:


> However, this new conspiracy and the 9/11 one is beyond stupid.



That's right! But Big_D is now coming out here to defend Senor Bushie's STUPID Conspiracy Theory every damned day and mimicing his very words in vain attempts to shift the blame onto innocent people!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K5M0xtxQVQ"]YouTube - Bush Addresses the U.N. - tells the world no 911 discussions[/ame] 

Okay, so how did 19 Bearded Jihadist Radicals (Big_D's Conspiracy Theory) manage to cause the 100-ton Jetliner to disappear into thin air?

Short Video Clip??

How did 19 Bearded Jihadist Radicals create the little empty hole *'before' April 20, 1994* (pic), so their bogus Cover Story would appear real on September 11, 2001? 






Since when did 19 Bearded Jihadist Radicals try to sell We The People the bogus LIE that this little hole equals a real crashed 100-ton Jetliner to cover their tracks? :0) No sir. Big_D is here to run diversion for the Official Cover Story LIES using as few words as humanly possible and while using every diversionary trick in the DoD/FBI/CIA Disinformation Handbook. 



Big_D said:


> These two are a bad as the ones who think that there isn't a holocaust.



In other words, the Big_D is willing to toss 'all' 9/11 Explanations into the same "Conspiracy Theory" pile, while pretending that he is NOT here to defend the Official Conspiracy Theory that 'he' is coming out here every day to defend tooth and nail cuckoo.

GL luring as many people back to sleep as humanly possible using nothing more than silly DoD Disinformation rhetoric . . . 

Terral


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 15, 2009)

*yawn* Case in point.


----------



## KittenKoder (Apr 15, 2009)

*yawn* Case in point.


----------



## Terral (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Big_D:



Big_D said:


> Terral, I understand how someone can view a photo like this (http://www.911lies.org/images2/thermite_thermate_explosives_wtc_911.jpg) and have questions.


 
  Listen here Big_D, I sent you a post (here) and you have no reply. Period. So you just starting talking and sent us a bunch of your *silly debunking links* (heh) in hope that nobody will notice that the Big_D has NO IDEA about what he is even talking about (my post to you). I am not asking this cartoon character any questions about the WTC Controlled Demolition attacks (AE911Truth.org), but the Big_D is invited to write a rebuttal against my WTC-7 CD paper (here) if he really wants to engage in a real 911Truth debate against someone with General Contracting/Demolition experience (#3). However, if all you can do is paste silly debunker propaganda links to the deliberations, then save yourself the embarrassment. :0) 



Big_D said:


> I was trying to shorten a number of versions of why the beams are like this but these two links would do it better than I can:
> WTC Molten Steel
> Debunking 9/11 Conspiracy Theories and Controlled Demolition - Molten Steel


 
  No sir. The Big_D has no idea about what he is even talking about, so he pastes links rather than actually debate the *Controlled Demolition Explanation* (my side) versus the *Building Fires/Debris Did It Cover Story* (your side) that has no basis in reality whatsoever. There is no precedent for a 47-story overbuilt skyscraper collapsing in 6.6 seconds into its own footprint from building fires, because nothing like that has ever happened on this planet before or after these 9/11 Inside-Job attacks. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A"]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]

  This is a short video clip of what the Big_D is selling as a 47-story skyscraper burning down. :0)



Big_D said:


> Here is a video showing the workers cutting the steel at the time the photo I showed you earlier was taken: YouTube - WTC Angle Cut Columns during cleanup


 
  Steel workers? 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwjmqkjwnvQ&NR=1"]YouTube - WTC7 - Incriminating evidence[/ame]

Here is some evidence that workers knew that WTC-7 was going to blow up BEFORE the event ever took place.

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IX9gdRST6zM&NR=1"]YouTube - 911 WTC DEMOLITION SEQUENCE FINALLY REVEALED[/ame]

  Here is evidence that the WTC Twin Towers suffered the same exact CD fate by imploding straight down into their own footprints. WTC-7 was hit by NO jetliner AND stood *350 feet away* from the nearest of the Twin Towers (pic), but YOU want these readers to believe WTC-7 collapsed the VERY SAME WAY from building fires/debris and because Senor Bushie and Karl Rove said so. 

  GL defending the Official Cover Story Conspiracy Theories,

  Terral


----------



## Big_D (Apr 15, 2009)

Terral said:


> Let's put it this way: Big_D is here to support the Official Cover Stories for each of the related 9/11 attacks using the same kind if diversionary trickery that is typical of other DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives.



That's right I am sent here by the govt.  We all have nothing better to do than to debate you on an internet message board.


Terral said:


> I sent the Big_D this post (here) and he ran away and had nothing to say at all.



I didn't "run away."  I actually never noticed it in the first place.




Terral said:


> Big_D says this empty hole represents a crashed 100-ton Jetliner, because Senor Bushie and his handler told him so. :0)



That's right Bush and I go way back.  So I must ask, why do you even want to know my opinion if you believe I work for the govt?  If I would then I obviously would side with them on what happened.

You photos do not prove anything.  They're also disproved by the links I just referenced.  It just shows what you all believe to be strange occurrences that happened.  Honestly, I do not know why a plane that crashed in that area in PA caused the hole that it did.  But, do you really think the govt dug a hole in the ground and tried to say that an airline crashed there?  Why would our govt even bring down that airline at all, shoot a into the pentagon, or bring down WTC 7.  I really do not understand the logic behind that.

My debunking websites must have some bit of credibility as you didnt address a word of it.

I promise to watch the items you have shown me but at the moment I am not up to it.  The reasons in a nutshell why I do not believe that our govt blew up the three towers are because a demolition expert said there would be miles of demolition equipment in the rubble meanwhile there is no footage of demolition cables besides the fact there has been footage taken around the clock of the debris, there are many experts that disagree with this**, I have heard numerous different methods how they supposedly planted the demolition in the towers but none that make any sense, there was no sound of this on the kevin cosgrove audio tape, and many others.

**Here are two expert opinions who disagree with "truthers" on whether the WTC was demolished by explosives:
http://www-math.mit.edu/~bazant/WTC/WTC-asce.pdf
http://www.structuremag.org/Archives/2007-11/SF-WTC7-Gilsanz-Nov07.pdf
These two report were read and approved by the following experts:
http://www.ce.jhu.edu/emd/admin_2000_2001.html
http://pubs.asce.org/journals/structural/board/default.htm


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 15, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Big_D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well said terral.Thats how these dis in fo agents like Big D operate.Big D give it up.go back and tell your intelligence bosses were not falling for your game anymore.we know your game and what your REALLY up to.It took a few people like Eots to finally see the light about you but they finally did and also  have figured you out now and your exposed.give it up.your not fooling the truth seekers here.everybody has caught on to your game now.


----------



## C-101 (Apr 15, 2009)

Terral said:
			
		

> Listen here Big_D, I sent you a post (here) and you have no reply. Period.



Strange, I seem to remember you leaving your own thread a few days back with no response to my point by point rebuttal of your claims.

So, are you going to be a hypocrite here or are you going to go back to your own thread and address my post?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...l-9-11-gov-t-cover-stories-3.html#post1151505


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



those videos HAVE the evidence that it was an inside job.just because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and know you cant refute those videos, doesnt mean their isnt credible evidence in them.I have posted them many times for you to watch and comment on them.you never do because you know you cant refute them.Thats hardly the way to debate when someone challenges you to disprove a video they post. thanks for proving that you lie all the time and never know what your talking about by confessing you DONT have any videos other than that one pathetic one you made on your thread in your desperate attempts to prove the 9/11 coverup commission isnt  just that. it doesnt matter even if I dont show you videos.witness testimonys that you ALSO ignore, prove you look like an idiot by worshipping popular mechanics as the truth and defending the official version.LOL.


----------



## Toro (Apr 15, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> those videos HAVE the evidence that it was an inside job.just because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and know you cant refute those videos, doesnt mean their isnt credible evidence in them.I have posted them many times for you to watch and comment on them.you never do because you know you cant refute them.Thats hardly the way to debate when someone challenges you to disprove a video they post. thanks for proving that you lie all the time and never know what your talking about by confessing you DONT have any videos other than that one pathetic one you made on your thread in your desperate attempts to prove the 9/11 coverup commission isnt  just that. it doesnt matter even if I dont show you videos.witness testimonys that you ALSO ignore, prove you look like an idiot by worshipping popular mechanics as the truth and defending the official version.LOL.



I watched a few of those videos awhile back.  They offered nothing other than the same old tired arguments.  They offered no proof.

You have offered nothing but theories and conjecture.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 15, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> well said terral.Thats how these dis in fo agents like Big D operate.Big D give it up.go back and tell your intelligence bosses were not falling for your game anymore.we know your game and what your REALLY up to.It took a few people like Eots to finally see the light about you but they finally did and also  have figured you out now and your exposed.give it up.your not fooling the truth seekers here.everybody has caught on to your game now.



I'll keep arguing if I choose to.  You all take yourselves WAY too seriously if you think the govt is out to debate you on this topic.  

So why don't you want to bury the hatchet?  At least we both don't like Arlen Spector.  There is some common ground.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> I watched a few of those videos awhile back.  They offered nothing other than the same old tired arguments.  They offered no proof.



well, sucks to be you.

Hitler didn't offer Jews any "proof" that he was going to gas them either.

Einstein left ( without any proof ), Ludwig Von Mises left ( without any proof ).  "smart" people like you stayed and got what they deserved.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > those videos HAVE the evidence that it was an inside job.just because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and know you cant refute those videos, doesnt mean their isnt credible evidence in them.I have posted them many times for you to watch and comment on them.you never do because you know you cant refute them.Thats hardly the way to debate when someone challenges you to disprove a video they post. thanks for proving that you lie all the time and never know what your talking about by confessing you DONT have any videos other than that one pathetic one you made on your thread in your desperate attempts to prove the 9/11 coverup commission isnt  just that. it doesnt matter even if I dont show you videos.witness testimonys that you ALSO ignore, prove you look like an idiot by worshipping popular mechanics as the truth and defending the official version.LOL.
> ...



I saw an good number of them as well.  This includes the latest loose change video.  Afterwords, I saw their second version and so much was removed from it.  In the earlier one they state our govt blew up the WTC buildings after hiding explosives throughout the place with a handful of power downs.  After this was refuted, they simply took this part out and never did inform us how they think our govt distributed the explosives.  Now, there are MANY different theories.  It is funny how they apparently need seven versions to tell the truth.


----------



## Toro (Apr 15, 2009)

neurosport said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of those videos awhile back.  They offered nothing other than the same old tired arguments.  They offered no proof.
> ...



Are you saying the Jews got what they deserved?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 15, 2009)

neurosport said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of those videos awhile back.  They offered nothing other than the same old tired arguments.  They offered no proof.
> ...


GODWINS ALERT

you lose


----------



## eots (Apr 15, 2009)

Big_D said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



well perhaps there are traits in your MO that would suggest it..it is a fact such people are on the government payroll...but regardless my real point is that the power of the Internet and the message board if you google disnfo agent... this comes up in the top 6 and that translates into some real power.. in the infowar.......Big D...isifo....oh and by the way your as bad as those people that casual use the death of millions as a convenient straw man.....you piece garbage




Alex Jones CIA DISINFORMATION agent of the continued Project Mockingbird and Jesuit Temporal Coadjutor and alternative Media Gatekeeper for the Vatican. ...
Alex Jones Jesuit Temporal Coadjutor CIA DISINFORMATION Agent - 71k - Cached - Similar pages
Bad Astronomy and Universe Today Forum - View Profile: Disinfo AgentDisinfo Agent is a Senior Member in the Bad Astronomy and Universe Today Forum. View Disinfo Agent's profile.


Bad Astronomy and Universe Today Forum - View Profile: Disinfo Agent - 40k - Cached - Similar pages
Video results for disinfo agent
 Zecharia Sitchin is disinfo agent: PROOF! 1 of ...
UFO Videos & Aliens | Top Secret Photos | Paranormal Podcasts 

 David Icke: Disinformation Agent
1 min 31 sec
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 


Kimball comes clean - disinfo agent!! - Page 3 - The Paracast ...2 posts - 1 author
Page 3- Kimball comes clean - disinfo agent!! The UFO Forum.
forum.theparacast.com/the-ufo-forum-f8/kimball-comes-clean-disinfo-agent-t4212/page3.html - 37k - Cached - Similar pages
Are Alex Jones and Webster Tarpley Disinfo Agents? | No TreasonI have been listening to Webster Tarpley on the Alex Jones show for some time. Tarpley is a very clever disinfo agent, who uses large amounts of ...
notreason.com/2009/03/30/are-alex-jones-and-webster-tarpley-disinfo-agents/ - 14k - Cached - Similar pages


YouTube - NWO DISINFO Agents ExposedNOTE: this video is no longer active. Comments are also disabled for this video. Please click on the text or video response to see the revised version. Co.
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zQuOAee5wA[/ame] - 106k - Cached - Similar pages


*
How To Spot A Disinformation Agent -...&#8901; March 11, 2009 LINK: Uncensored Magazine | How To Spot A Disinformation Agent &#8220;Information warfare&#8221; is being waged throughout ...*

*Conspiracy Theories - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*/71598-how-to-spot-a-disinformation-agent.html - 106k - Cached - Similar [/B]


----------



## Big_D (Apr 15, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I really do not care who you think I am.  How do I not know that you are not agents sent by alex jones to do the opposite of what I am doing so more people tune into his show and accumulating his wealth in the process?


----------



## neurosport (Apr 15, 2009)

Toro said:


> Are you saying the Jews got what they deserved?



Sheep got what you deserve.


----------



## neurosport (Apr 15, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> you lose



too bad when Jews were roasting in the ovens they didn't know about Godwin's law.

i'm sure it would have made them feel vindicated.

that they had the last word in the argument.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 15, 2009)

neurosport said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > you lose
> ...


you brought in Hitler where it didnt belong
thus you got Godwins Law


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4dbDh36yOw[/ame]


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4dbDh36yOw



As I have shown you there are plenty of engineers, physicist, and demolition experts on my side.


----------



## Terral (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Big_D:



Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4dbDh36yOw
> ...



In other words, the Big_D claims there are plenty of engineers and demolition experts (link = see #3) on his side that are willing to defend Loyal Bushie LIES using one sentence or less. :0) 

Let's take a wild guess at the number of these 641 architectural and engineering professionals (AE911Truth.org = as of 4/16/09) and the 3563 Supporters who agree with the Big_D in support of the Official Cover Story LIE? We are talking over 4000 people who agree with my OP hypothesis (here) that *WTC-7 was definitely taken down using Controlled Demolition*. 

Then take a wild guess at the number of *"Scholars For 9/11 Truth"* members (here) who agree with the Big_D and Senor Bushie that *"Building Fires/Debris Did It"* for all the WTC Controlled Demolition Cases? The answer in both cases is ZERO. We can agree that there are 'many' Loyal Bushie LIARS out there, just like the Big_D, but they have no precedent for a steel-framed skyscraper collapsing from building fires at any time in the history of this planet before or after 9/11. Here is the Scholars For Truth Video:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6jts9zo4oY[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Db2te1u8Dgs&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-nT-luFIw&NR=1[/ame]

And yet, this Big_D wants you to believe that the professionals agree with *his Loyal Bushie LIES* cuckoo.

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > those videos HAVE the evidence that it was an inside job.just because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and know you cant refute those videos, doesnt mean their isnt credible evidence in them.I have posted them many times for you to watch and comment on them.you never do because you know you cant refute them.Thats hardly the way to debate when someone challenges you to disprove a video they post. thanks for proving that you lie all the time and never know what your talking about by confessing you DONT have any videos other than that one pathetic one you made on your thread in your desperate attempts to prove the 9/11 coverup commission isnt  just that. it doesnt matter even if I dont show you videos.witness testimonys that you ALSO ignore, prove you look like an idiot by worshipping popular mechanics as the truth and defending the official version.LOL.
> ...



of course YOUR going to say that because as we both know,your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see .see thats all you ever come back with is the same old crap,you say you watch them but you never elaborate about them cause you know you cant disprove them.and you say YOUR video offered proof on that laughable thread YOU made? you kill me.your hysterical.go back to your drugs your on and keep letting popular mechanics brainwash you with their lies and propaganda.Im done listening to your theories and wild conjectures mr coincidence theorist.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

neurosport said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a few of those videos awhile back.  They offered nothing other than the same old tired arguments.  They offered no proof.
> ...



whats hysterical about people like him,Divecon and the other loyal Bush dupes-the 9/11 apologists, is that they automatically accept the words of a lame ass magazine like popular mechanics as the ultimate truth and  automatically dismiss the words of scientists,engineers,intelligence officers,first responders,witnesses,firemen,generals and colonels on the partiots for 9/11 truth site.
Him worshipping popular mechanics as the ultimate truth like he does,is like the jews  taking Hitlers word that his police found no credible evidence that there were any gas chambers anywhere.Thats how Hitler came to power is the people then did the same thing these loyal Bush dupes do,they ignored the warning signs and buried their heads in the sand like ostriches and paid for it.Thats whats going to happen to them in the end and I wont feel one bit sorry for them.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> neurosport said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


you dumb fucks dont get it
this has nothing to do with Bush
you are too fucking stupid to begin to understand the facts

bte, you alex jones dupes are ridiculous


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4dbDh36yOw
> ...



most of them sourced trough popular mechanics...and that does not negate this new evidence ...does it....Big Dis-info


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


so, because PM used them as a source, they are no good?
ok, anyone Alex Jones used as a source is no good either
now where are your sources????
since he has used every source you claim


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



exactly.most of them are sourced from that warren commission report of the kennedy assassination-the disinformation magazine Popular Mechanics which has been debunked by Everybody in the world..


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I have shown you PLENTY more than popular mechanics and all of the experts whom I have shown is not negated by the people whom you have posted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

oh and also Big dis info agent,the government HIRED Popular Mechanics to write that.Something I dont need to tell you since you already know that fact in your line of field.bye.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and also Big dis info agent,the government HIRED Popular Mechanics to write that.Something I dont need to tell you since you already know that fact in your line of field.bye.


proof?


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and also Big dis info agent,the government HIRED Popular Mechanics to write that.Something I dont need to tell you since you already know that fact in your line of field.bye.



If I apparently know then why are you telling me?  Why did all these people go along with it then?  You really believe that _all_ those people who worked on it do not care to inform the world of the truth?


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big_D said:
> ...



this is new evidence..


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > oh and also Big dis info agent,the government HIRED Popular Mechanics to write that.Something I dont need to tell you since you already know that fact in your line of field.bye.
> ...





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob56Hv-miUc[/ame]


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It still doesnt refute all the experts I put forward.


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

Big_D said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Big_D said:
> ...



they did not have access to this evidence when making their conclusions


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



All of them showed how they came to the conclusions they did and it did not involve this.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

I do not see the logic why they would bring down WTC 7 and shoot a missile at flight 93 at all.


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

I do not see the logic why they would bring down WTC 7 and shoot a missile at flight 93 at all.


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

Big_D said:


> I do not see the logic why they would bring down WTC 7 and shoot a missile at flight 93 at all.



all you do is prove the need for a real criminal investigation..and that has never occurred
because there is clearly a cover up


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres another piece that debunks Popular mechanics.as I have showed the Bush dupes here my canada wants the truth link "too many times to remember only to have it ignored" so I'm not going to bother posting it again.But one of those 47 videos in there is called POPULAR MECHANICS DEBUNKED and that video has a radio announcer call in Benjamin Chertoff the editor there and Chertoff dodges all the questions he asks him and never does give him an answer.

PLUS  The radio announcer THEN in the video, calls a demolition company and talks to the receptionist on the phone and asks her if the word PULL IT means anything.and as you can hear on the video,she says PULL IT? she then says she will go ask one of the higher ups in the company and she is off the phone with him for about 30 seconds or so and as you can hear in the video-"which nobody hear ever listens to since they only want to see what they want to see and hear what they want to hear" she comes back and says something like-sir apparently the term PULL IT means to IMPLODE a building and bring it down. This was heard by MILLIONS of listeners on his radio show but the 9/11 Bush dupes of course wont listen to that video cause again,they only hear what they want to hear.


Sep 25, 2006, 00:59

 Email this article
 Printer friendly page


It&#8217;s been an exciting year to be a 9/11 Truth Seeker. With each passing month there&#8217;s been a trend of continuing revelations and historic events that will break the dam of government deception once and for all. There have been actors, musicians, scientists, engineers, former presidential cabinet members, rescue workers, survivors, historians, and even foreign officials weighing in with their doubts about the official 9/11 narrative.

Recent polls by both Zogby and Scripps Howard show the number of Americans questioning the government about 9/11 to be growing exponentially. When they know you have the truth on your side, those who stand to lose will employ the most underhanded tactics to keep their own conspiracy theory alive.

As if right on cue, Popular Mechanics returns to the arena of 9/11 Truth to present an extension of their March 2005 hit piece, &#8220;Debunking 9/11 Lies: Conspiracy Theories Can&#8217;t Stand up to the Hard Facts.&#8221; Now they&#8217;ve taken the original piece and extended it into a book-length format. In view of the fifth anniversary of 9/11 and the 9/11 Truth movement gaining more mainstream coverage than ever, it&#8217;s only to be expected that an attack on the movement&#8217;s credibility would emerge.

On the inside cover of the book there is a list of endorsements from some well-known talking heads. For example, Glen Reynolds, proprietor of the neocon blog Instapundit.com, takes time away from equating the people of Lebanon with Nazis (see Instapundit.com, 8/13/06) to endorse this collection of &#8220;hard facts.&#8221;

However, for the ultimate grand slam, Popular Mechanics (and by association Hearst Publishing) chose to enlist the literary talent of America&#8217;s &#8220;maverick&#8221; Senator John McCain for the book&#8217;s forward. Senator McCain tows an extremely Orwellian line, reminding readers that Americans were attacked for their freedoms on 9/11 and that the evidence of al Qaeda&#8217;s central role in the attacks is &#8220;overwhelming.&#8221; (p. xii) The senator explains that over the years many Americans have had trouble accepting such historical occurrences as the &#8220;surprise&#8221; attack on Pearl Harbor or the murder of a president by a lone gunman in a book depository. Certainly Senator McCain knows better, and I would imagine he has access to the same declassified documents that I do, which prove both claims to be incorrect. But before plucking the reader from the rabbit hole, McCain goes for the grand slam by claiming that anyone who questions the official 9/11 narrative is directly insulting all who tragically perished on that day, as well as &#8220;those who have fought in all the wars in our history.&#8221; (p. xiv) The suggestion here clearly is that any questioning of the government&#8217;s official line is treasonous.

In the interest of time, I will not go through each &#8220;myth&#8221; and refute it point by point. Since this book contains most of the same information as the original Popular Mechanics article, I would instead recommend that the reader track down Jim Hoffman&#8217;s excellent piece in Global Outlook Magazine #10. A more detailed piece by Peter Meyer was also posted on the Serendipity website last year. Other responses have come from Alex Jones, as well from the always resourceful website, Killtown.

It&#8217;s important to note from the start that this book is not meant to debunk anything. Its&#8217; main purpose is to craft a mindset where anyone who questions the official 9/11 story likely spends their weekends at Roswell. This is a psychological attack on those who dare question their government&#8217;s account of a most tragic day in our history; it&#8217;s a return fire in an ongoing information war. The purpose is not to answer pressing questions. Instead, the writers choose the path of assassinating the character of anyone who dares ask such questions. Additionally, the book plants a seed in the mind of the reader that all 9/11 Truth seekers agree on every &#8220;myth&#8221; discussed. To reinforce this, the editors focus on major strawman arguments that I will discuss briefly.

Starting on page 8, a section focuses on an unsupported theory that the planes that hit WTC 1 and 2 were carrying pods that unloaded a cargo upon impact. As both of the pieces cited above (Global Research, and Meyer's) pointed out, this is an argument that has been made by a handful of fringe 9/11 activists and popularized in the widely discredited &#8220;In Plane Site&#8221; video. It usually goes hand in hand with the &#8220;no windows on the plane&#8221; theory regarding flights United 175 and American 11. This can be disproved by simply examining video and photographic evidence. These two arguments are analogous to the Umbrella Man theory in the JFK assassination.

The editors don&#8217;t do so well in trying to pull together a theory that explains the lack of air defense. Popular Mechanics wants the reader to believe that there was no air response simply because there was no protocol for intercepting domestically hijacked planes previous to 9/11. Some simple background research on NORAD, FAA or Department of Defense regulations should clear this up entirely.

Rather than refute what the book does tell us, it&#8217;s important to acknowledge what it does not report. As discussed in numerous arenas, including Capital Hill testimony by Secretary of Defense Rumsfeld and former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Richard Myers, there were a number of military war games taking place on the morning of 9/11. A consequence of the war games was that instead of seeing four hijacked aircraft on their screen, the honest people at NORAD were looking at nearly 30. Popular Mechanics doesn&#8217;t even mention these and the impact they may have had on a successful air defense campaign. This absolutely warrants discussion.

The book then shifts to the question of what exactly hit the Pentagon. This is the most wildly debated and divisive topic in the 9/11 Truth movement. Few people agree on the specifics: some say the building was struck by a missile, some say a commercial plane, while others feel that Flight 77 indeed hit the Pentagon. So while few of us agree completely on what did happen at the Pentagon, almost all skeptics agree that something smells rotten here. Video of the second plane hitting the WTC has become the iconic image of the horrific events of that day. However, we have never seen any photographic evidence of a 757 crashing into the Pentagon. This seems a bit strange when you consider that we&#8217;re talking about the most heavily guarded and visually monitored building in the country. The Pentagon has cameras covering it at all angles such that the image of a plane should at least register as a large blur.

But to this day, we have not been given much more than five still video frames. These frames do not show any visual evidence of a 757. Add to that the immediate seizure of videotape from a nearby Citgo Station and Sheraton Hotel and red flags should shoot up. The government has said that they do have multiple videos of Flight 77 hitting the Pentagon. However, when the DOD responded to a FOIA request by the right-wing organization Judicial Watch to release footage that would put &#8220;conspiracy theories&#8221; to rest, what was released was actually described as &#8220;underwhelming&#8221; by a Fox News reporter. Indeed, this was the government&#8217;s big opportunity to make their case. Instead, we were given no clear evidence of Flight 77, but what looked like still photos taken from almost the same angle as the previously released frames. If there is photographic evidence, which at least one of the 84 other surveillance cameras should have caught, why not release them all and shut us up?

The Pentagon section of the book offers a good example of some of the many inconsistencies present in this book. On page 61, the editors remind the reader that &#8220;it was unrealistic to think that the low-quality security camera image would reveal the crystal clear image of a Boeing 757 traveling at 780 feet per second.&#8221; Now turn to page 63 under the section titled &#8216;Flight 77 Debris.&#8217; Here William Kagasse is quoted as saying, &#8220;It [Flight 77] was close enough that I could see the windows and the blinds had been pulled down. I read American Airlines on it . . . I saw the aircraft above my head about 80 feet off the ground.&#8221; This quote was aired on ABC&#8217;s Nightline. According to Mr. Kagasse, the plane was extraordinarily identifiable down to specific details of the position of the window shades.

So which is it? If Mr. Kagasse was able to leave the scene with such detail, how could not one single security camera capture at least the blurry outline of a plane?

When discussing the size of the hole caused by the plane, we run into another psychological tactic frequently employed in the book. As stated previously, the Pentagon is one of the most hotly debated aspects of the official 9/11 narrative. There are hundreds of web sites that explore the events of 9/11 with some entirely dedicated to the incident at the Pentagon. Yet, Popular Mechanics chose to cite The Seventh Fire - Soar Beyond Mind as their primary source for their information on the Pentagon. Why do that when sites such as Pentagon Research exist to focus solely on this topic?

I can answer that pretty easily. If the reader decided to check the source given, they would find themselves on a web site dedicated to new age topics such as dream catchers and miracles. Information related to 9/11 is something of a footnote in the grand scene of the page. The implication would be that those who question 9/11 typically sit around talking mind control and &#8220;The Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion,&#8221; both of which are hot topics on the site. This is pure misrepresentation.

Continuing the trend of misrepresentation, the editors went out of their way to tie as many sources as possible to Holocaust deniers. One example would be their choice to cite an article from Jeff Rense Program, noting afterwards that the site focuses frequently on Zionism and Holocaust denial. The message being that if the reader was starting to empathize with these conspiracy nuts, they should be aware that anti-Semitism dominates the movement. Nothing could be further from the truth. There will always be those who pin every wrongdoing in the world on Jews, Zionists and Israel.

Perhaps the most ludicrous assertion made in the entire book relates to WTC Building 7. Building 7 is often seen as the smoking gun of 9/11 research, based on its classic demolition-style collapse and lack of coverage in the &#8220;9/11 Commission Report.&#8221; Leaseholder Larry Silverstein also made an infamous confession in a PBS documentary. Mr. Silverstein states that he instructed the fire department commander to &#8220;pull&#8221; the building at 5:20PM. While some have argued that the first two towers collapsed because of the combination of fire and plane impact, the same could not be said of Building 7. While there were fires (pictured in the book), it was not hit by any aircraft. When combining the fact that the building collapsed at near free fall speed with Mr. Silverstein&#8217;s comments, this would seem an open and shut case: World Trade Center Building 7 was demolished. Mr. Silverstein later emerges to explain that by &#8220;pull it,&#8221; he was referring to removal of the fire fighters from the building. This is troubling when you factor in that the New York Times reported on November 29, 2001, that by 11:30 am all firefighters had been removed from the area due to safety concerns. Further, FEMA&#8217;s initial report indicated that there was only light structural damage caused by the fires. In fact, FEMA has all but literally scratched their proverbial heads in trying to explain the building collapse.

The editors also decided to take on the definition of &#8220;pull it&#8221; once and for all. After speaking with four unnamed demolition and engineering experts, they claim that not one of these individuals have ever heard the term &#8220;pull it&#8221; to describe controlled demolition. Instead the term is a reference to a procedure where a building is cut at the foundation and literally pulled over. To cover themselves, Popular Mechanics made sure to include a mention that the technique of literally pulling a building over itself was tried unsuccessfully on buildings 5 and 6. However, the aforementioned documentary showed a demolition team announcing that they were about to &#8220;pull&#8221; one of the other buildings. Once the order is given, the building clearly collapses in perfect symmetry. So it would seem that the attempts to &#8220;pull&#8221; the buildings were quite successful.

Since the publication of the original Popular Mechanics piece, Brigham Young University Physics Professor Steven Jones has released one of the most vital studies in 9/11 truth. Last year Dr. Jones began to study the possibility of a thermite reaction at both of the main towers of the WTC, thus causing their collapse. Further, Dr. Jones recently obtained a piece of debris from the rubble and was able to positively test it for the existence of compounds that would be consistent with a thermite reaction. As Dr. Jones&#8217;s study is very well sourced and thorough, the study must obviously be discredited in some fashion. Popular Mechanics carted out several metallurgic professors who disagree with the Jones hypothesis. They also quote Mark Loizeaux, president of Controlled Demolition, Inc.,, who was contracted to remove all debris from ground zero. Mr. Loizeaux explaines that, "Dr. Jones misunderstands the properties of explosive charges.&#8221; Other than Mr. Loizeaux&#8217;s title, no other credentials are cited for him to make such an assertion. Finally, it&#8217;s noted that, &#8220;Dr. Jones primary field of study at BYU (Brigham Young University) is metal-catalyzed or cold fusion, a study that is unrelated to engineering or the performance of tall buildings.&#8221; The key word here is &#8220;primary.&#8221; While Dr. Jones may focus on such said issues in his studies at BYU, it does not mean that he hasn&#8217;t studied basic physics and metallurgy. So once again, the reader is to rely on assumptions and half-truths in the face of irrefutable evidence and dictates of logic.

Like a jury delivering a verdict, the book ends with a 20-page epilogue that serves as an indictment of the mind of &#8220;the conspiracy theorist.&#8221; Popular Mechanics Editor-In-Chief James B. Meigs manages to invoke the Illuminati, New World Order, and Zionism in the first sentence. Meigs cites numerous pieces of hate mail he has received, which accuse him of being everything from a government shill to a MOSSAD agent. Ironically, most of the charges leveled against people questioning the official 9/11 story are tactics employed throughout this book. A few examples include, but are not limited to, marginalization of opposing views, guilt by association, slipshod handling of facts, demonization and circular reasoning.

To his credit, Meigs acknowledges the questions some raised about the relationship between Secretary of Homeland Security Michael Chertoff and Benjamin Chertoff, head of the magazine&#8217;s research department. Meig&#8217;s admits that they are likely related, but have never met and had no contact for the purpose of the 2005 article. This is a great example of the use of circular reasoning. It defies logic to think that, in writing a story like this, any journalist worth his/her weight wouldn&#8217;t cover all the bases. In this case, if a member of your staff is related to the head of the very agency that was born out of the ashes of 9/11, why not tap into that resource? It would seem to be as good a time as any for a Chertoff family reunion.

Let me be clear. I do not pretend to know exactly what happened on 9/11: I also have my disagreements with many of the theories that have been put out there over the years. What I do know is that what the people were told happened on 9/11 is not the truth. If Americans are to take any lessons from history, it is that those in power will redefine the truth in a way that bests suits their interests and agenda. Those who stand to profit from an event like 9/11 have no interest in opening themselves up to any line of questioning. They also suffer in that the facts are not on their side. This book tries to serve as the bandage for a gaping wound in the official 9/11 narrative. Unfortunately for those in charge, that wound shows no signs of healing.



Copyright © 1998-2007 Online Journal
Email Online Journal Editor

Top of Page


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


and that is a complete fucking LIE
the two chertoffs were not and are not related

that guy is a complete fucking liar


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



*proof ?*


----------



## Big_D (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> Big_D said:
> 
> 
> > I do not see the logic why they would bring down WTC 7 and shoot a missile at flight 93 at all.
> ...



  I prove it by posting experts explaining why it was not an inside job?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



yep.proof right there.you have two choices here,CONTINUE being an idiot and a frady cat and accepting the lies and propaganda of the governments version,OR start reading and listening to the truth.Obviously we both know which choice you will take.Like i said,millions of listeners on that radio show heard with their own ears.PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.you lose Bush dupes.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


wheres the proof you arent related to chertoff yourself?


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


the only "pull it" in demo terms is to use CABLES to physically pull a pre-weakened structure to one side
it is NOT an explosive demo term

it is also a fire fighters term for evac the building
and gee, who was Silverstien talking to, the fire chief
so, just WHAT do you think they were using the term to mean?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2009)

again for you .

yep.proof right there.you have two choices here,CONTINUE being an idiot and a frady cat and accepting the lies and propaganda of the governments version,OR start reading and listening to the truth.Obviously we both know which choice you will take.Like i said,millions of listeners on that radio show heard with their own ears.PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.you lose Bush dupes.[/QUOTE] what a fool poor Divecon is when he knows he is losing an argument.He cant be mature enough to admit he has been proven wrong since he is afraid of government conspiracys and claims its all lies.How pitiful and sad poor little divcon is.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 16, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> again for you .
> 
> yep.proof right there.you have two choices here,CONTINUE being an idiot and a frady cat and accepting the lies and propaganda of the governments version,OR start reading and listening to the truth.Obviously we both know which choice you will take.Like i said,millions of listeners on that radio show heard with their own ears.PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.you lose Bush dupes what a fool poor Divecon is when he knows he is losing an argument.He cant be mature enough to admit he has been proven wrong since he is afraid of government conspiracys and claims its all lies.How pitiful and sad poor little divcon is.


see, i AM listening to the truth, not your moronic lies


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 17, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> again for you .
> 
> yep.proof right there.you have two choices here,CONTINUE being an idiot and a frady cat and accepting the lies and propaganda of the governments version,OR start reading and listening to the truth.Obviously we both know which choice you will take.Like i said,millions of listeners on that radio show heard with their own ears.PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.you lose Bush dupes.


 what a fool poor Divecon is when he knows he is losing an argument.He cant be mature enough to admit he has been proven wrong since he is afraid of government conspiracys and claims its all lies.How pitiful and sad poor little divcon is.[/QUOTE]

this needs to be posted for you again I see.too bad as always your afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.the facts prove your the biggest idiot here at this site divecon,the way you ignore facts worse than anybody here does.with JFK,9/11, EVERYTHING.the proof that your the biggest idiot troll here is laws were broken that day and nobody was held accountable for their actions.they destroyed the debris of the world trade centers,cleaned it all up and shipped it off to china to be recycled-destroying the evidence at a crime scene,during the space shuttle disaster of 86,ANYBODY who was caught touching evidence that day was arrested and taken to jail.Standard protocal air force procedures were not followed by the pentagan.

The FAA supervisor crushed the tapes of the recording in his hand and scattered them in different trashcans according to the employees there,the pentagan has protocal in place to scramble jets within 10 minutes at the most when an aircraft strays off course,and NORAD generals have come forward and said CHENEY told them to stand down,they have documentation that proves it also.Hey idiot retard in denial,go destroy evidence at a police crime scene sometime or get a job as an air traffic controller in washington and get a friend to have the plane stray off course and as we BOTH know,your going to be in prison the rest of your life frady cat of government conspiracys.have fun talking to yourself frady cat.you LOVE doing it obviously.


----------



## DiveCon (Apr 17, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> this needs to be posted for you again I see.too bad as always your afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.the facts prove your the biggest idiot here at this site divecon,the way you ignore facts worse than anybody here does.with JFK,9/11, EVERYTHING.the proof that your the biggest idiot troll here is laws were broken that day and nobody was held accountable for their actions.they destroyed the debris of the world trade centers,cleaned it all up and shipped it off to china to be recycled-destroying the evidence at a crime scene,during the space shuttle disaster of 86,ANYBODY who was caught touching evidence that day was arrested and taken to jail.Standard protocal air force procedures were not followed by the pentagan.
> 
> The FAA supervisor crushed the tapes of the recording in his hand and scattered them in different trashcans according to the employees there,the pentagan has protocal in place to scramble jets within 10 minutes at the most when an aircraft strays off course,and NORAD generals have come forward and said CHENEY told them to stand down,they have documentation that proves it also.Hey idiot retard in denial,go destroy evidence at a police crime scene sometime or get a job as an air traffic controller in washington and get a friend to have the plane stray off course and as we BOTH know,your going to be in prison the rest of your life frady cat of government conspiracys.have fun talking to yourself frady cat.you LOVE doing it obviously.


just more of the same from a fucking idiot


----------



## Toro (Apr 17, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > again for you .
> ...



"Pull it" does not mean "bring it down" in demolition terms.  In their paper, the demolition experts, Protec, stated explicitly that in all their years of demolition work, they had never heard the term "Pull it" used to signal the destruction of a building.

http://www.implosionworld.com/Article-WTC STUDY 8-06 w clarif as of 9-8-06 .pdf


----------



## Mozilla (Jun 19, 2011)

I think 9-11 was a well orchestrated attack by Islamic terrorists who were hell bent on doing more that day but, thanks to the quick actions of the US armed forces, they only got away with what occurred. The outrage for me, as it relates to the attacks, has been on how the government was able to allow such an attack to happen. The country's system of tracking down and catching any potential threat was flawed and easy for the terrorists to attack. This was not an inside job. It was a well coordinated plot from the Islamic countries. Movies like Loose Change and Zeitgeist are misleading. The two best films on 9-11 are from National Geographic. Inside 9/11: Zero Hour which tells the true story of what happened and 9/11 Science vs. Conspiracy Theories which debunks conspiracy theory lies. I think the culprits were more than just Al Queda. But Al Queda helped fund the attacks and were in on it. But I think the Saudi and Iraq governments were involved. Maybe Iran too. I also think the left came up with 9-11 truther theories to divert attention from what really happened that day and any conspiracy people from wanting real investigations into why the country was vulnerable that day and what Islamic countries knew and were in on the attacks. Instead they brainwashed some people into thinking Bush was behind attacks on the nation to start war with Iraq. Say what you will about Bush, he had a mixed record, this was not his doing and it was not an inside job. Upsets me people I would agree with otherwise on other issues, like David Icke, Jesse Ventura and Alex Jones, think it was an inside job. Ruins credibility when discussing economic issues and the police state. Some of what they are saying on other topics, I do agree with. But not this. I'm more with Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh and Marc Thiessen on 9-11 issues.  I only started hearing about 9-11 conspiracies when Loose Change started coming out in 05. Misguided.


----------



## eots (Jun 19, 2011)

> Mozilla said:
> 
> 
> > I think 9-11 was a well orchestrated attack by Islamic terrorists who were hell bent on doing more that day but, thanks to the quick actions of the US armed forces, they only got away with what occurred.
> ...


----------



## Douger (Jun 19, 2011)

NEVER !
 The greatest nation, in the history of duh planet, would never do such a thing !
Fucking fools.


----------



## Rozman (Jun 19, 2011)

PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.




I think those that believe 9-11 was something other then what it was have been "pulling it " a little more then necessary if you get my drift...Maybe they should get out of their Mom and Dad's house,get out of the basement and go out and meet some nice girls and get on with their lives...


----------



## eots (Jun 19, 2011)

Rozman said:


> PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you are under the delusion the people at this link live in there mom and dads house ??

?Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## jbranco254 (Jul 8, 2011)

Know what happens to a thin aluminium tube that hits the ground at 400 kts? Tiny tiny pieces. And that "100 ton aircraft" is 52 tons fuel. I have burnt in 2 aircraft in my life. 1 I ejected from, and one I walked away from. The pieces of my Phantom could fit in a coffee cup afterwards. Learn about aviation crashes before you make these wierd claims. The bin-Ladens are, besides Osama, normal Saudi people. If you have lived there more years than me, reply here. If not, silence. Then VP in charge of Norad? Well, I dont believe Norad was still around then , but if so, how do you know? Some "super secret" document that was leaked? Ever thought you may have been played since the get go, into spending your time, not trying to do anything productive, but having these BP1 ideas? Tell me what most of you do for a living, and I bet the most common anwser is some desk job in Maine, or something equaly unqualified to make these calls. Grow up guys. Go meet a nice girl. Take her on a date. Dont mention these dumb ass theories. Let time heal all the wounds you really dont have, but love raising hell, that no one listens to. Hell, even if we did it, WHAT ARE YOU DOING ABOUT IT?


----------



## eots (Jul 9, 2011)

jbranco254 said:


> Know what happens to a thin aluminium tube that hits the ground at 400 kts? Tiny tiny pieces. And that "100 ton aircraft" is 52 tons fuel. I have burnt in 2 aircraft in my life. 1 I ejected from, and one I walked away from. The pieces of my Phantom could fit in a coffee cup afterwards. Learn about aviation crashes before you make these wierd claims. The bin-Ladens are, besides Osama, normal Saudi people. If you have lived there more years than me, reply here. If not, silence. Then VP in charge of Norad? Well, I dont believe Norad was still around then , but if so, how do you know? Some "super secret" document that was leaked? Ever thought you may have been played since the get go, into spending your time, not trying to do anything productive, but having these BP1 ideas? Tell me what most of you do for a living, and I bet the most common anwser is some desk job in Maine, or something equaly unqualified to make these calls. Grow up guys. Go meet a nice girl. Take her on a date. Dont mention these dumb ass theories. Let time heal all the wounds you really dont have, but love raising hell, that no one listens to. Hell, even if we did it, WHAT ARE YOU DOING ABOUT IT?



you are full of bull


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 9, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > again for you .
> ...



this needs to be posted for you again I see.too bad as always your afraid of the truth about government conspiracys.the facts prove your the biggest idiot here at this site divecon,the way you ignore facts worse than anybody here does.with JFK,9/11, EVERYTHING.the proof that your the biggest idiot troll here is laws were broken that day and nobody was held accountable for their actions.they destroyed the debris of the world trade centers,cleaned it all up and shipped it off to china to be recycled-destroying the evidence at a crime scene,during the space shuttle disaster of 86,ANYBODY who was caught touching evidence that day was arrested and taken to jail.Standard protocal air force procedures were not followed by the pentagan.

The FAA supervisor crushed the tapes of the recording in his hand and scattered them in different trashcans according to the employees there,the pentagan has protocal in place to scramble jets within 10 minutes at the most when an aircraft strays off course,and NORAD generals have come forward and said CHENEY told them to stand down,they have documentation that proves it also.Hey idiot retard in denial,go destroy evidence at a police crime scene sometime or get a job as an air traffic controller in washington and get a friend to have the plane stray off course and as we BOTH know,your going to be in prison the rest of your life frady cat of government conspiracys.have fun talking to yourself frady cat.you LOVE doing it obviously.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 9, 2011)

jbranco254 said:


> Know what happens to a thin aluminium tube that hits the ground at 400 kts? Tiny tiny pieces. And that "100 ton aircraft" is 52 tons fuel. I have burnt in 2 aircraft in my life. 1 I ejected from, and one I walked away from. The pieces of my Phantom could fit in a coffee cup afterwards. Learn about aviation crashes before you make these wierd claims. The bin-Ladens are, besides Osama, normal Saudi people. If you have lived there more years than me, reply here. If not, silence. Then VP in charge of Norad? Well, I dont believe Norad was still around then , but if so, how do you know? Some "super secret" document that was leaked? Ever thought you may have been played since the get go, into spending your time, not trying to do anything productive, but having these BP1 ideas? Tell me what most of you do for a living, and I bet the most common anwser is some desk job in Maine, or something equaly unqualified to make these calls. Grow up guys. Go meet a nice girl. Take her on a date. Dont mention these dumb ass theories. Let time heal all the wounds you really dont have, but love raising hell, that no one listens to. Hell, even if we did it, WHAT ARE YOU DOING ABOUT IT?



For somebody who seems to espouse an in depth understanding of aviation regarding the 9-11 attacks you might want to consider the Pilots4 Truth and what they have to say regarding it, you might find it interesting as there are more knowledgeable folks over there regarding the planes, FDR, and maneuvers your Saudi Regular Pilots are said to have performed. 
Shit, they didn't even have to have much training to achieve a 75% target success rate.
 However it doesn't matter what one does for a living to have a love for his country, and has the balls to call a spade a spade when it's right in their faces. 
I have more respect for a toilet scrubber who has love for his country, peoples, and the Constitution, then for some brainwashed asshole who goes around making excuses for, and defend a, knowingly infiltrated counterfeit government that has lied to its citizens. 
Then acts like he has the connections to have participated in shit he lacks common knowledge about. 
Have you even read the 9-11 propaganda talking points manual, I'm sure they hand out at sock school before your assignment here flyboy? 

"We" did it? Are you serious? As though you are part of the inner sanctum...If anything you _were_, and still _are_, just another expendable tool.
You don't seem to have the critical thinking skills to figure out the OCT is some of the biggest BS ever to come down the pipe on this nation, or even realize more Americans are figuring it out,
let alone hand out advice on what people should do for their social life, then tell them to shut up about "conspiracy".? Really?
Fuck off.
What's that? Are you comparing a Phantom to a 757? On 9-11?
STFU or start learning about 9-11 and what the facts are.

But, tell you what, tough guy.. try blabbing that load of shit around real patriots, you know some where other then from the safety and anonymity of the internet, and you might have a hard time "ejecting" from _that_ environment in one piece. Just sayin'.
There are strong feelings among stand up folks you wouldn't want to 
spout that kind of bull shit in front of, most who don't have cushy desk jobs in Maine, but are salt of the Earth hard asses that don't take too kindly to BS propaganda rhetoric. I know this first hand.

_Oath Keepers is a non-partisan association of currently serving military, reserves, National Guard, veterans, Peace Officers, and Fire Fighters who will fulfill the Oath we swore, *with the support of like minded citizens *who take an Oath to stand with us, to support and* defend the Constitution against all enemies, foreign and domestic*, so help us God. Our Oath is to the Constitution_
Oath Keepers » Oath Keepers  Guardians of the Republic


Who the fuck are you again?? 
Smells like worn socks around here all of a sudden. 

_The US military is developing software that will let it secretly manipulate social media sites by using fake online personas to influence internet conversations and spread pro-American propaganda._

Revealed: US spy operation that manipulates social media
Military's 'sock puppet' software creates fake online identities to spread pro-American propaganda
Revealed: US spy operation that manipulates social media | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## eots (Jul 9, 2011)

> jbranco254 said:
> 
> 
> > Know what happens to a thin aluminium tube that hits the ground at 400 kts? Tiny tiny pieces. And that "100 ton aircraft" is 52 tons fuel. I have burnt in 2 aircraft in my life. 1 I ejected from, and one I walked away from. The pieces of my Phantom could fit in a coffee cup afterwards. Learn about aviation crashes before you make these wierd claims.
> ...


----------



## eots (Jul 9, 2011)

*
 Who thinks 9/11 was an inside job?*

*
Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program*.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include *steel and concrete superstructures*.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.

Statement to this website 3/25/07:_ "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back. 

The "collapse" of WTC Building 7 shows beyond any doubt that the demolitions were pre-planned.  There is simply no way to demolish a 47-story building (on fire) over a coffee break. _
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 9, 2011)

I know that the tragedies of 911/2001 could only have been executed with help of US officials. For starters, there is no way a bunch of Arabs could have so easily taken control of cockpits of US planes; unless, of course, they were escorted by a high-ranking or well-recognized US official! 

Online search for "The 911 Conspiracy" by L'Afrique will give you more details. I wish we would stop making scapegoats of foes for acts that were obviously perpetrated and executed by the very people we assume are under obligation to protect "us."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Mozilla said:


> I think 9-11 was a well orchestrated attack by Islamic terrorists who were hell bent on doing more that day but, thanks to the quick actions of the US armed forces, they only got away with what occurred. The outrage for me, as it relates to the attacks, has been on how the government was able to allow such an attack to happen. The country's system of tracking down and catching any potential threat was flawed and easy for the terrorists to attack. This was not an inside job. It was a well coordinated plot from the Islamic countries. Movies like Loose Change and Zeitgeist are misleading. The two best films on 9-11 are from National Geographic. Inside 9/11: Zero Hour which tells the true story of what happened and 9/11 Science vs. Conspiracy Theories which debunks conspiracy theory lies. I think the culprits were more than just Al Queda. But Al Queda helped fund the attacks and were in on it. But I think the Saudi and Iraq governments were involved. Maybe Iran too. I also think the left came up with 9-11 truther theories to divert attention from what really happened that day and any conspiracy people from wanting real investigations into why the country was vulnerable that day and what Islamic countries knew and were in on the attacks. Instead they brainwashed some people into thinking Bush was behind attacks on the nation to start war with Iraq. Say what you will about Bush, he had a mixed record, this was not his doing and it was not an inside job. Upsets me people I would agree with otherwise on other issues, like David Icke, Jesse Ventura and Alex Jones, think it was an inside job. Ruins credibility when discussing economic issues and the police state. Some of what they are saying on other topics, I do agree with. But not this. I'm more with Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh and Marc Thiessen on 9-11 issues.  I only started hearing about 9-11 conspiracies when Loose Change started coming out in 05. Misguided.



so you brought this old dead thread back just to post this B.S?

the one thats misguided is you Bush dupes and I hate to break your heart but National Geographic has been about the WORST film to cover it.they ignore key facts and evidence and omit witness testimonys and experts as well.no you ruin your credibility with posts like these.Beck,Limbaugh and Thiessen are all corrupt and paid off for.Man you are really dense. Loose change is far more accurate than the commission is,you just dont want to acknowledge it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2011)

Rozman said:


> PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe YOU should listen to independent experts in their fields from the link Eots gave instead of allowing the corporate media to brainwash you with their lies and propaganda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2011)

jbranco254 said:


> Know what happens to a thin aluminium tube that hits the ground at 400 kts? Tiny tiny pieces. And that "100 ton aircraft" is 52 tons fuel. I have burnt in 2 aircraft in my life. 1 I ejected from, and one I walked away from. The pieces of my Phantom could fit in a coffee cup afterwards. Learn about aviation crashes before you make these wierd claims. The bin-Ladens are, besides Osama, normal Saudi people. If you have lived there more years than me, reply here. If not, silence. Then VP in charge of Norad? Well, I dont believe Norad was still around then , but if so, how do you know? Some "super secret" document that was leaked? Ever thought you may have been played since the get go, into spending your time, not trying to do anything productive, but having these BP1 ideas? Tell me what most of you do for a living, and I bet the most common anwser is some desk job in Maine, or something equaly unqualified to make these calls. Grow up guys. Go meet a nice girl. Take her on a date. Dont mention these dumb ass theories. Let time heal all the wounds you really dont have, but love raising hell, that no one listens to. Hell, even if we did it, WHAT ARE YOU DOING ABOUT IT?



like these dumbass theories of the governments that have no substance to them such as 19 muslims and Bin Laden being behind the attacks?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.
> ...



 obviously so.


----------



## slackjawed (Jul 9, 2011)

*"Hell anybody who espresses their support against the GOVERNMENT of the united states I support.anybody who declares themselves to be an emeny of the USA is smart "*_-911insidejob, USMB 3/6/2010
_




just to remind everyone......


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 9, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mozilla said:
> 
> 
> > I think 9-11 was a well orchestrated attack by Islamic terrorists who were hell bent on doing more that day but, thanks to the quick actions of the US armed forces, they only got away with what occurred. The outrage for me, as it relates to the attacks, has been on how the government was able to allow such an attack to happen. The country's system of tracking down and catching any potential threat was flawed and easy for the terrorists to attack. This was not an inside job. It was a well coordinated plot from the Islamic countries. Movies like Loose Change and Zeitgeist are misleading. The two best films on 9-11 are from National Geographic. Inside 9/11: Zero Hour which tells the true story of what happened and 9/11 Science vs. Conspiracy Theories which debunks conspiracy theory lies. I think the culprits were more than just Al Queda. But Al Queda helped fund the attacks and were in on it. But I think the Saudi and Iraq governments were involved. Maybe Iran too. I also think the left came up with 9-11 truther theories to divert attention from what really happened that day and any conspiracy people from wanting real investigations into why the country was vulnerable that day and what Islamic countries knew and were in on the attacks. Instead they brainwashed some people into thinking Bush was behind attacks on the nation to start war with Iraq. Say what you will about Bush, he had a mixed record, this was not his doing and it was not an inside job. Upsets me people I would agree with otherwise on other issues, like David Icke, Jesse Ventura and Alex Jones, think it was an inside job. Ruins credibility when discussing economic issues and the police state. Some of what they are saying on other topics, I do agree with. But not this. I'm more with Glenn Beck, Rush Limbaugh and Marc Thiessen on 9-11 issues.  I only started hearing about 9-11 conspiracies when Loose Change started coming out in 05. Misguided.
> ...


The worst person to cover it was your uneducated idiot self.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > PULL IT in demolition terms, means bring it down.
> ...


The 4th picture from the left at the top looks like Michael Jackson.


----------



## eots (Jul 9, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



how irrelevant...


----------



## slackjawed (Jul 9, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




*"This ain't no alien conspiracy theory, this shit is real
Written on the dollar underneath the Masonic seal........"*
_eots, USMB, 11-12-2007_


----------



## candycorn (Jul 9, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> *"Hell anybody who espresses their support against the GOVERNMENT of the united states I support.anybody who declares themselves to be an emeny of the USA is smart "*_-911insidejob, USMB 3/6/2010
> _
> 
> 
> ...




EOTS is jealous that he was dethroned as the dumbest motherfucker in the history of USMB. I like how you remind him from time to time with rimjob's blast.


----------



## Obamerican (Jul 10, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Like most of your posts.


----------

